# New 32..



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fingers crossed, in a couple of months this beast will be tucked away in my garage:clap:



















The spec on it is AMAZING!!

I'll mainly be using it for track days but still want to drive it on the road so very chuffed it still has air-con and creature comforts..

These are the bit's I'm most happy about:










































As you can imagine I'm boring my friends something rotten with my endless driveling about my new toy so just had to post something about it on here.. Sorry guys

It even has an uprated back diff so i'll still be able to annoy all the staff at Brands

Plans for it will be to drive it really hard and harass as many supercars as possible in a 20 year old Nissan :clap:

- then probably rebuild the engine:chuckle:

Can't believe I'll own a car like this:clap:

Cheers all,

Sam


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can you list the spec on her.

Car does look good and very clean.

Gonna be a long couple of months for you


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Some nice parts underneath! Is that a titanium exhaust? Love the wheels as well. The genuine ones are so nice.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks mate:thumbsup:

Yeah it's a titanium exhaust... such a shame i'll have to change it cause of noise regs:bawling:

Here's a spec list:

Engine:
BNR34 engine
HKS head gasket 1.2mm IN.X metal gasket
Trust Greddy cam shaft IN256 EX 264
injector Sard 550cc *6
Trust fuel delivery
Sard fuel regulator
HKS boost controller spec B
Nismo fuel pump
Apex AX53B60 turbine *2
Mine's wave stainless front pipe 70'
Amuse titan 90' exhaust
HKS V-pro (air flow less type)
HKS turbine suction pipe　(racing)
HKS inter cooler R type 100mm
Oil cooler ---- not sure about maker
Oil catch tank
ARC radiator
OS giken twin plate clutch


Suspension/wheels/brakes:
Nismo link kit F ,R
Tension rod ------not sure about maker
Auto refine Stabiliser F.R
LSD -----probably Cusco
TEIN RS suspension kit
F caliper brake　　AP 6 pot 330'
R caliper brake Genuine Brembo
Tomei master ｃylinder
Okuyama riar cross bar (this is not a roll cage)
HICAS canceller
Nismo wheels

This is the spec sent by the dealer so will have to wait and see...
It runs 1.2+1.4bar..
He sent a dyno graph with 520bhp but presume that's high boost (1.4bar).. Think i'll be too chicken to use 1.4 bar until the engine's been rebiult tho.
Think it still makes 480 at 1.2 so that's fine by me:thumbsup:

God it's going to be a long wait!!:bawling:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks really good with top parts. There'll be a long queue of people waiting for that exhaust once it comes off. Me included


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome car! I love the wheels


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

A worthy upgrade form your last GTR32!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R32 - cool i'll be certainly looking to sell it so will keep you in mind:thumbsup:

Mark - thanks buddy.. it's funny - i'm almost hoping it's not too fast on track (my driving will make sure of that!) as it won't be as much fun if i have nobody to play with... White Lightning was great cause she was a slow old girl compared to the more modern stuff and it was always a challenge to try and keep up!

Not sure I'll have the same challenge with 500hp - it's cheating!

Thanks for the comments chaps:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

now i like that, that exhaust looks very high quality and rather large


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember you were behind me in my old E30 M3 round Brands Indy - you posted the vid on youtube, remember?

Your vid showed me how badly set up the car was - finally got it sorted and sold the dam thing before I could test it out.......

Well, maybe we will be able to get on track and you can see how your one compares to mine. It is being fettled at TR Racing, although going through a divorce means I may not have th emoney to drive it!!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

Grey and gold, 'the' perfect colour combo. very nice.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahh yeah i do remember that:thumbsup: your badly setup E30 was going very quickly!! :clap:

'Lightning is currently at TR too.. She's having some upgrades done then being sent out to Slovakia... Amazingly the guy that's bought it is a mate of a good friend of mine... Had a good chat to him on skype the other night and he's a proper nutter! Has a 700hp r32 + space frame skoda with over 400bhp:clap:

That's great news about your divorce... only way to look at these things think of all that time you'll now have to spend with the one you really love:thumbsup:

Would be great to meet you on track again... Met some really decent folk on track days before:clap:

Thanks all:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning, really classy 32. enjoy


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE ///Think i'll be too chicken to use 1.4 bar until the engine's been rebiult tho.
Think it still makes 480 at 1.2 so that's fine by me//

Its kind of an illogical thing...run it at 1.4 until it goes bang, get a rebuild and continue driving at 1.4bar!! I mean, you could just run it at 0.8 and wait forever for it to go bang and never run it at 1.4 at all :runaway:

It might just be perfectly fine, and you are getting the car mapped when it arrives anyway..so the guys doing it should be able to tell you whats safe!

Sry, i wouldnt expect anything else from a russian musician anyway


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

git-r said:


> Ahh yeah i do remember that:thumbsup: your badly setup E30 was going very quickly!! :clap:
> 
> 'Lightning is currently at TR too.. She's having some upgrades done then being sent out to Slovakia... Amazingly the guy that's bought it is a mate of a good friend of mine... Had a good chat to him on skype the other night and he's a proper nutter! Has a 700hp r32 + space frame skoda with over 400bhp:clap:
> 
> ...


Oh, don't you worry, I'll PM you when I get back on track!! Missing it!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome fella, just awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Oh, don't you worry, I'll PM you when I get back on track!! Missing it!


Good man:thumbsup:

Gunther - I'd expect nothing else from a Kraut Turnip such as yourself... With your 'never fail to fail' motto I can see why my plans would confuse you..
You know your jealous... As a Russian I can see what your trying to do.. You think all that silly power makes up for your Talent Deficiency Syndrome but it just means you'll fall off the track quicker... Remember when I let you drive mine? - you drove it straight off the track on the warm up lap!! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments all:thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

No AFM's either, what's the management? I like the mirrors too, good choice!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> No AFM's either, what's the management? I like the mirrors too, good choice!


Thanks buddy:thumbsup: It runs an Hks Fcon Gold. I posted the spec a few posts earlier


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like a well sorted machine, best of luck


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

mr mugen said:


> looks like a well sorted machine, best of luck


Thanks mate:thumbsup:


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

more pics please!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

git-r said:


> Thanks buddy:thumbsup: It runs an Hks Fcon Gold. I posted the spec a few posts earlier


Duh! Yeah see it now, I was having an idiot moment! Impressive.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car with a nice spec:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks again guys

Will get some more pics up later when I get home...

Got some video too..

It's got some interesting bracing on the underneath that is quite rare.. Also has a bar that goes behind the driver and passanger seat from one side to the other. Must be a support bar of some sort... Really hoping it handles well!

My last 32 had an uprated back diff but it just felt like a welded standard one it was so fierce! Fist time I had an 'instructor' out in it he told me to get it fixed.. fingers crossed the diff in this car will be a little less extreme... only a little tho

Cheers all


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

A couple more pics










































A vid of the underneath - check out the bracing at the back..
YouTube - P8020065 1

A vid of the noise!!! - funny Japanese guy too
YouTube - gt r 002

Cheers all


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope you get it in one piece  - Btw what's the offset and width for the rims?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*!*

Yeah me too! It'll come in a sealed container so should be ok...

Afraid I've no idea what the offset is..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Grey Goose is off on her first leg of the journey:clap:





















Destintion Tokyo....

Then England:clap:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

lovely spec and car


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

konvert said:


> lovely spec and car


Thanks mate


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done Sam :thumbsup: I bet you cant wait now  

Ozz


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Ozz:thumbsup:

How's my old car coming along? Is it ready for me testing it round Brands yet??

Can't wait to see what it's like!!


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wot exhaust are changing to m8?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

An hks silent one... probably still won't pass bedfprd but will pass 98db static noise test.ie any other race track in the world!!.

The titanium thing that's on there has a silencer but I don't think I should use that on full throttle and 20+psi.... maybe it would be fine at 10psi?? Pointless running that tho!

If it passes brands hatch (I think I can cheat for this - get tested with silencer then take silencer out) I 'll keep it... tried googling a price and it came back at $2600! it'll sound amazing too


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

:clap:

so many claps here I thought I just drop one myself.

:clap:

Sam, see you in Germany man. Your old car will be there too 



Thomas


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thomas you absolute nancy that's AWESOME news!:clap:

Tell your 'client' i'll show him how to drive it..

you'd better have some spare tyres

What have you had done to it and where is my exhaust you bitch?!!!

Can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

[email protected][email protected]@[email protected][email protected]!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I wish!!!

Boat was meant to leave on the 20th but has been delayed till the 29th..

Will be nearly 6 weeks after it sets sail before it gets here..

If i'm free i'll get to drive it from the port to my importers garage for it's registration and MOT... very, very cool:clap:

I reckon it'll be 1st week of november before it arrives..

Then it'll be time for track days:clap:

Haven't done a trackday in over 2 months 

Brands Hatch will be going out of business if it doesn't arrive soon!!


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*TRack Day*

Hey Sam,

how was germany?
And the useless driver?

Your old "schatzi" is arriving tomorrow at 10:00 in the morning. Have a bet where I will be at lunch time - 

Getting new tires 

hehe


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Thomas

The track day in Germany was AWESOME!!!

Gunther Von Talent Deficiency Syndrome Boy was as expected the slowest car there:chuckle::chuckle:

We were being overtaken by stationary objects!! Yavol!

Really a great day tho:clap:

Unfortunately at the end of the day Gunther finally worked up the courage to use full throttle and blew one of the hoses off. We/I couldn't find where it had bown... put a slight downer on the day but Gunther was over the moon as he got to drive us back to Zug at a painfully slow speed.. Only 70km/h on the motorway - he was like a kid in a sweet shop! 

Still, we managed a good few sessions and got home ok Then got absolutely wasted:clap:

I'm so pleased everything has worked out and (fingers croseed) you'll get White Lightning tmorrow. I got a panick phone call from Ozz on thurs as i was going to the airport but couldn't do anything till i got back.. sent the docs monday, Ozz probably got them tue so you have done very well to organise things for tomorrow:clap:

New tyres at lunchtime? What is wrong with you?!!! I've done stes of tyres in 'Lightning in 20 mins!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thomas,

On a serious note please don't do the following when it's on track:

Don't run for more than 5-10mins before cooling the car down and stopping.. Don't just come in without doing some sort of cooling down laps!

Don't let the oil temp get too much past half way on the guage..

Watch the water temp esp once it's come off the track and there's no air circulation.. This is very important!



Unless TR have changed the front discs expect big vibrations when using the brakes as the discs although not cracked are badly warped.. the pads are good tho

Also, adjust the susp by screwing the valves right the way in on all 4 corners.. it's too soft otherwise... 

If you need any help you have my number

Make sure you take a video camera and send me some vids as i'd love to see it:clap:


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*No worries*

Sam,


I know about the disc and will get it evened out on a lathe.
was more kidding as its my customers car -but will give him a lesson.
Thanks for the info, cooling down lap is planned as we want to treat is nice.
Love your love

video will follow
sunday is the last championship run, practice on sunday - have 6 brand new tires - should be enough

Take care :wavey::wavey:


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Actully just read your Guenther von Talent reply and basically cracked wide open - maki everywhere 

makes me sad to have missed it because Guenther is the funniest guy - woud have loved to hear you commenting it.

Well next time I am hosting.

I see your point - me taking as long as lunch time to get to the next tire shop but be aware I need to get them blown in city traffic.
Just come here and you will understand :O)

Ahoj


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Has it got apexi ax53b60 turbos by any chance?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup it has... why??


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Its what I fitted to my 33. 
I'm running them at 1.45 bar, yet to get it on the dyno. They are a good turbo.
I'm interested to see what your running at what pressure. They're not a v. Common turbo. Expensive new.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

520 @fly @ 1.4 bar.. doesn't sound much but soe of the aussie guys manage 10.9 sec 1/4's at 1.5 bar

Yeah they are v expensive and aprrently not easy to repair

How do you find them??

Spoke to the MR Roadrunner as he used them on his car for about 30,00o miles i think.. said they were awesome!! Had to replace them with 2530's i think cause they wore out..

Here's the dyno graph from mine:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I really like them. Good strong boost with a pretty good spool up. They boiled the coolant after I'd turned the engine off when I first put them on, but I resolved that with a nismo stat and big rad. I want to get mine on a dyno soon, so I'll post the results up. 
Mines just stage 1 ish with nismo 555cc injectors, amongst other stuff. Standard cams tho.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> I really like them. Good strong boost with a pretty good spool up. They boiled the coolant after I'd turned the engine off when I first put them on, but I resolved that with a nismo stat and big rad. I want to get mine on a dyno soon, so I'll post the results up.
> Mines just stage 1 ish with nismo 555cc injectors, amongst other stuff. Standard cams tho.


good to hear

yeah let us know how you get on.. 

I think mattysupra got around 600 bhp with his:clap:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be happy if its over 470 which I'm quietly confident about


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

What year btw?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Car is a 91 if that was your question....


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Yah it twas! I'm starting the process of getting my gtr soon! I live in New Zealand though, giving a person who lives about 800 km away from me 14k that I have never met :O. Putting alot of trust in him! Hopefully I get mine in one piece. Your car is what I want mine to look like bar n1 sideskirts and will have ce28n


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you buddy

Sure it'll work out!

Apparently hurricane season so mine is still stuck in tokyo

Still, i'd rather it being stuck in tokyo than england!!

cheers


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well according to Gunther Herman Von German the ship has left...

Here it is: (Its now on route to Mokpo, South Korea)










YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

I got some more pics of it before it left and God it looks SO clean!























































It's probably not going to be till the middle of december that i get it but fingers crossed it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great buy mate :clap:

Hope everything will work out fine for you :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Austrian GTR said:


> Great buy mate :clap:
> 
> Hope everything will work out fine for you :thumbsup:
> 
> Leo


Thanks Leo


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Omg this makes me want one so bad!!! The guy whose importing mine is still looking atm! Heaps of them but they all of rust or adjusted speedos  - hope I get mine before end of the year.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

nice one mate 

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/git-r/13.jpg

What brand is the license plate holder?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

It might be worth having a look yourself at sites like tradecarview.. 
If you find something nice then have your guy check it out
If you can source a car from the south part of the country rust shouldn't be an issue... 



sixoneonesix said:


> Omg this makes me want one so bad!!! The guy whose importing mine is still looking atm! Heaps of them but they all of rust or adjusted speedos  - hope I get mine before end of the year.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> nice one mate
> 
> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/git-r/13.jpg
> 
> What brand is the license plate holder?


No idea I'm afraid... will check when it arrives tho


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> No idea I'm afraid... will check when it arrives tho


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey dude hows the progress?Good news! Got one too, at the docks awaiting shipping from Japan! Cant wait. Here's a Pic : http://core.tokidoki.ru/modern_loader/pic.phtml?lot_id=39395813&pic_id=1


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

sixoneonesix said:


> Hey dude hows the progress?Good news! Got one too, at the docks awaiting shipping from Japan! Cant wait. Here's a Pic : http://core.tokidoki.ru/modern_loader/pic.phtml?lot_id=39395813&pic_id=1


Looks lovely! Congratulations:clap: Hope the wait isn't too painful!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

It's arrived:clap::clap::clap::clap:

My importer has picked the car up and transported it to his yard.

Apparently no damage (apart from a few marks that'll buff out from where it was strapped down) and no theft.. HHHHOOOOOORRRAAYYYY:clap:

So pleased I did't spend an extra £1500 to put it in a container

Was going to go and see it tonight but only just home from a long week away and didn't get any sleep last night.. Might get to see it tue:bowdown1:

Apparently it looks great and engine sounds sweet:clap:

just have to wait for a letter from customs then she'll be ready for me to spunk all over:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Can't believe the waiting is over..

Map, underseal, service then Brands for noise test.. Hoping it's not too loud as the exhaust is a work of art

Happy days :clap:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Good man !!!!!

Good luck with the exhaust check.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

awesome man 

hope youre there now

:smokin:

Ahoj:wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks chaps:smokin:

Fingers crossed will see it wed morn 

Can't believe I'll be driving it so soon!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you already know the license plate holder make ;P ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not yet buddy, soon tho, very soon


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Yay another BNR32.:clap:
Looks nice.
Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol well done glad it arrived whole, awaiting some nice pics


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

OK it's gone one in the morining... finished work at 6... been a serious 'meeting' after work 
upon arrival at home:..... 

I now have the bit of paper from HM Cusotoms saying the car has all been payed for etc so just maybe onstead of going to see the goose tomorrow i will be picking her up!!

Will keep you informed!!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Good work mate, It look's like a nice one. I remember that long wait until mine arrived, then another week until I could drive it (the longest week of my life). it's been 6 months now and buying the GTR is the best thing I've ever done. A bit sad now though because I'm taking it off the road for winter as of next week :bawling: Looking forward to seeing some pics...


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Omg this is awesome! Mine is on the ship now being sent over ETA 17th December... Hope it gets here before Christmas but I doubt it! Post pics when you've got em!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

OMG folks I went to see and drive it today...

AWESOME!

It's absolutely immaculate! No dents, no rust and feels like a new car!

Running 1 bar of boost it's very quick and the map feels perfect. The brakes are amazing , the handling is amazing, the sound is amazing it is AMAZING!!!!!!!!

I really didn't expect it to be as nice as it is... 

The previous owner must have been mad to sell this car!

Guys I've got another Skyline!!! YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

git-r said:


> Guys I've got another Skyline!!! YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

sweet!! :clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

git-r said:


> OMG folks I went to see and drive it today...
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> ...



Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

So where are the pics? I guess you're too excited to get aye. Good going on a sweet car .


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic. See you at Brands next year!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments chaps 

Pics will come vey soon.. lots of them I have a friend who has recently bought a £1k plus lens for his camera.. result!

God i can't believe how good it felt to drive. Going over bumps there were no knocks from susp, in high revs in second and 3rd gear the transmission and engine sounded sweet.. I even think the syncros in the box are good as i couldn't get it to crunch! At 1 bar it was nearly breaking traction in second... The feel of the brakes was most impressive! I thought they'd be at best slightly warped but no, they're perfect...
Interior is immaculate, one of the guages doesn't work but the dealer in japan told me about this and has sent a new sender to fix it.. Incredible.. There is literally not 1 dent on the car..

It's actually not too noisey, almost civilised and so nice to drive with the clutch it has.. It feels like the map is spot on as it's so smooth and easy to drive..

Sorry guys ill stop now!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 32, look forward to more pictures, welcome back you know uve missed having a GTR


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I certainly have buddy 

Have had about 4 months off and it felt so good getting back into a gtr 

It felt so right, god I can only w4nk so much but .....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Happy with it then? lol


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

git-r said:


> Thanks for the comments chaps
> 
> Pics will come vey soon.. lots of them I have a friend who has recently bought a £1k plus lens for his camera.. result!
> 
> ...


just even when reading your feedback make us happy for you... enjoy it... but send us pics and video too :smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh I will mate  So many!

It's been such a long wait but so worth it 

I could have spent 10k on my old car and it still wouldn't have been as good!

Ohhh and I do like how it looks... Grey and gold 

Happy days!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Sweet dude.
R32's still the best.:smokin:
Looking forward to the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

... everyone's waiting patiently... where are the pics...


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Indeeeed!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ohh sorry folks .. pics will come soon .. and video.. And exotica hunting at brands  !!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

we are still waiting for pics!!!
did you go to brands?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

What you mean brands today?

Actually yestersay?

yesi'm sure you did!

Well, according to dvla i couldn't collect my new wife even tho she's taxed, insured, mot'd and ready to go.. they still haven't sent the tax !

I suffered a very obnoxious german staying all weekend with his wife and 7 month old daughter.. (she was much better entertainment than he)

Yet I stil didn't risk some stupid policeman impounding my car!

Whatever happens tomorrow, it (she) will be mine... 

At the mo i'm feeling bad that i've fuekd about my friend who brought her over as for the last few days we've been putting off the wedding party!

Everything could have been so perfect this weekend had HMC been a bit quicker but nevermind ... tomorrow... that is the day! 

Bloody typical that there's enough salt on our roads to rust anything that I get 'Grey Goose'... 

Not to worry folks..

Last i heard they don't salt race tracks


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

git-r said:


> What you mean brands today?
> 
> Actually yestersay?
> 
> ...


At least you have yours before Christmas! Mines on its way but its ETA is 17th december... so it wont be complied by the 24th dec - when he gets off work. And he re opens on Jan 17th.... so late Jan I may have it. It will be sitting at his work for a month because of stupid [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! :runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

sixoneonesix said:


> At least you have yours before Christmas! Mines on its way but its ETA is 17th december... so it wont be complied by the 24th dec - when he gets off work. And he re opens on Jan 17th.... so late Jan I may have it. It will be sitting at his work for a month because of stupid [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! :runaway::runaway::runaway:


Only one thing for it matey... Cancel christmas


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I have it

Driving it back in snow and rush hour traffic wasn't the ideal start to our marrige but it's SO nice.... SO nice! (jet washed the underneath before i put it away and left a lit candle in the garage to keep it warm lol)

I'm so amazed at how new it feels. I didn't think it would feel as fresh as it does:bowdown1: 

The suspension is very solid.. going to be perfect for trackdays! 

The exhaust is very noisy too.. It makes the car sound like an animal! Went through a tunnel and it must be insane for other road users. A little throttle in second, woosh then awesome bang from the exhaust. Even just idling it sounds evil! Hope it won't be too loud for the noise tests.. 

Still haven't found a dent on it:smokin:

1st job is to change the seats to the R33 ones i have - the Japanese one is tiny! 

Hope to keep the same map as it drives so well but will get it checked along with lots of other stuff.. 


Won't be able to get pics up till the snow's gone 

Might take a few of the engine tho:smokin:

I really want to drive it but there's salt everywhere 

Feels so good to have a skyline again!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

if its not snowing on saturday why not pop it along to the gtr rolling road day in dartford??
i would love to see it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey,

Yeah I might come along to that 

Thanks for the invite:smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143250-gtroc-south-east-meet-rolling-road-day-sat-04th-dec-dartford.html
add another number and pop your name in!!
we will defo get your car a run!!!!!
if its not snowing that is.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool will do 

Think i'll chicken out of the dyno run tho just in case!

Cheers:smokin:


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol if you are serious about your candle... be careful... don't wana set her on fire now mwah ha ha ha ha


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

sixoneonesix said:


> Lol if you are serious about your candle... be careful... don't wana set her on fire now mwah ha ha ha ha


You got me!

It was still burning when i went to check this morning 

Although i've only really driven it hard last week it feels bloody quick on 1 bar. the boost controller says it's set to high so maybe it's running more than 1 bar??..

it certainly feels responsive. More so than my last 32 that had ceramcs at .9bar..

It's a race car lol!:smokin:
Driving back in the snow last night was very funny! It felt like driving a feather with 500hp:chuckle: through corners in 3rd at nearly 20 mph i was 'accidently ' all over the place:chuckle:
The dry bits in the tunnel were awesome... the noise.. the violence... Brilliant


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Good to hear that your exhaust is fiiinee  LoL


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks sweet.:smokin:


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like you still haven't uploaded pics :L


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah. I'm sorry guys but we still have about a foot of snow 

I just picked it up, put it in the garage and looked at it lol as I just can't bear the thought of all that salt eating away at my new car! Forecast for tomorrow is sleet/snow.. arrghh!

This weather is really doing my head in! South east london train services stopped working on tue, there's no bread in shops etc.... Pathetic really!

Some poor passengers were stuck 13 hours on a train yesterday. How is it possible in this day and age? 

There is one member of staff at my traon station the takes pleasure at all the disruption. He has to be the most unhelpful person in the world! 

London is a great city in so many ways but in so many ways its so shit too!

Oops sorry getting carried away!

Back to topic lol...

I'm off to go and look at my car


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Sam totally missed your thread! 

awesome news mate car sounds great :smokin:

Ozz

p.s get the fuelling checked over before you do any wangan runs just to be safe :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

hey Ozz,

Will def get it checked over:smokin:

Lol it does sound great! - it sounds like a rocket!!

Just need the snow to clear then she'll get some proper use:smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just ben out and given it a clean and a run through London..

I can't believe it is legal to drive a car like this on the road:flame:

Water temp sits between 70-80 degrees and oil temp about 70 (a bit low but taking it very easy). 

I got onto a bit of motorway to check the boost and it's 'just' running 1 bar. Only used a bit of 3rd gear and it's SAVAGE! The power feels insane to me!! 

I've been in some quick cars and this has to be one of the quickest. 

With the suspension + brakes it's going to be a weapon on track. Because the susp doesn't move atall it's responses are so much quicker than my last 32. It feels like it's going to corner as hard as it accelerates:smokin: 

The brake pedal has gone soft so I suspect it needs new fluid/bleeding. It felt perfect on my test drive but has been sitting for a long time...

Fitted my old r33 seats so i can actually sit in comfort now - the jap one was tiny! Going to sell this as it has a bride 32/33 seat frame that someone could probably use.

So plan is:

Wax oil,
Service 
Map check

Then.....

TRACKDAYS:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Took some dreadful pics so will post these for the time being... Sorry for the awful quality.. Will be using my friend to get some virtually professional pictures soon though:smokin:

Happy days:smokin::smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, good and bad news.. 

The good:

I've finally had a chance to clean it properly today and got some averge pics. The sctratches from shipping have polished out perfectly and the paint on the body is in great condition.

I've taken the horrible tape off the back bumper and polished off the residue and it's come up ok. Will probably get the rear wing replaced or painted (whichever is cheaper) as it's a bit faded but otherwise I couldn't be happier with bodywork :smokin:


The bad (or good depending what way you look at it:chuckle:

I think the engine needs a rebuild .. Pretty sure I can hear a bearing rattle. It's only there at idle and seemed to dissapear once oil temp was slightly warmer so may be something simple but not taking any chances.. 

The ironic thing is I was saying to someone today even if the engine needed a rebuild I'd still be really happy with the car. Great peace of mind too having it done..

Over 500 hp here we come:bowdown1:

Some pics taken on a camcorder so not very good quality but better ones will come soon..


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking really good, I love these cars cant belive I also have one in my garage. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Very nice car bud.. 

Love the wheels  but i would say that i have them on mine. lol 

Nice spec too. Nice one.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. More pics + video of you raping it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks guys:smokin:

Think I may have been wrong about the bearing failiure. I checked it again this morning and it isn't a regular knock and seems to be coming from the front of the engine. I suspect it's the starter, alternator or power steering pump.. 

Taking it to Abbey tomorrow for them to have a listen.. 

There's a trackday at brands on the 23rd dec... can you guess what i'm hoping for??:chuckle: 

Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

lets be honest sam, you are just after an excuse to rebuild the engine! :flame:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

g.alund said:


> lets be honest sam, you are just after an excuse to rebuild the engine! :flame:


For once Gunther you might actually be right about something 

1.5 bar of boost with these turbos have seen high 10 sec 1/4's in Aus... 1.2 bar would be enough for me  mmmmmmmm... at 1 bar it feels like it's going to break it's g'box!

Will see soon enough what power it's putting out so long as the engine is ok. Got it booked onto the rollers monday for a map check. Suppose I'm not really bothered what numbers it puts out as it feels ferociously fast. If it makes 450 I wonder what 600 would feel like? 

Thanks for the comments folks

Still can't believe I own this car!!!

Will report back tomorrow after 'great' uncle tone has had a listen to the engine...

Cheers


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice looking R32


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good news :smokin:

Great, Great Uncle Tone reckons the engine is fine and I think he was very impressed with the Goose:smokin:

The noise is probably the air con pump and of course had completly dissapeared by the time I got to Abbey.

The brakes are truly shocking now so Abbey will have their work cut out getting my car on a Mon then having it ready for Brands on the Wed. You can do it guys :bowdown1: 

I can't see the exhaust passing the noise test at brands so will probably have to use the silencer for the test then take it out when on track:chuckle:

They are going to be so pleased to see me again after all this time!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i have a nearly new hks hi power silent with a modded nose!! if you fancy a swop up!!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> Good news :smokin:
> 
> Great, Great Uncle Tone reckons the engine is fine and I think he was very impressed with the Goose:smokin:
> 
> ...


sounds uber gooood  Nice man   

*found out the plate thingy :$ * ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> i have a nearly new hks hi power silent with a modded nose!! if you fancy a swop up!!!


Lol do you know how much titanium exhausts are worth?!
If you want to sell your silent power exhaust though i'd be very interested


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> sounds uber gooood  Nice man
> 
> *found out the plate thingy :$ * ?


Thanks mate and sorry about the plate thingy! I'm off work now so will take the plate off and get some pics and info very soon... bloody typical it's just started snowing again 

Usually the snow doesn't bother me but it does need to f off! Potentially I won't be able to get it to the garage..... 

Then I'll be stuck with a beautiful very quick gtr, holidays and no brakes! AAARRRGGHHH!

Snow, snow go away. Come again another day!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some pics of the number plate holder:smokin:































[


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, Left this morning in the snow and drove painfully slowly to Abbey. Took 2 hours!

Left it with them with a list of things to do, most importantly to probably replace the brake master cylinder and check the map. 

I noticed today a discrepency between the bosst guage and boost controller.. I suspect the feeling of "f*** me it's quick for 1 bar" was most likely due to it running more than 1 bar.

BUGGGGA!

All will be revealed later today once it's been run on the dyno... Must admit to being just a little nervous...!

The dyno graph sent from Japan showed 520bhp @ 1.4 bar.. I really hope this isn't what I've got used to!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just spoke to scott and the car is making about 450bhp/fly (380bhp @ hubs) at only one bar of boost:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

It's running a bit lean at the top but that will get sorted:smokin: 

The brakes are now fixed (it was the master cylinder) and car has been checked and given the all clear:smokin::smokin::smokin:

Looking like I'll pick it up tomorrow then Brands Hatch on Thurs

Too many smiles I know!!

Happy days!!!!!!


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

You should definetly ask them to map the car to 1.4 bar! Everything else would be a waste....

Or you can map the car to 0.8 bar (which is probably what you would do anyway, and the play around with the boost gauge so that nobody notices:runaway:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

thnx for the pics.. its a original holder!

prt number

96210-05U00 

& part code

62740


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well., just been out talking shite as usual about the car... took a mate out and he said it was "like playing playtation 2.. the cars were so quick you couldn't control them"... as the driver, i would confer with that:smokin::smokin:

Picked it up from Abeey and they've replaced the master cylinder, power steering pump (this was the noise i thought was the dreaded bearing knock!), oil and adjusted the fuel pressure so it's richer.. 

I ended up doing the same few stretches of road wide eyed and open mouthed at the ferocity of the thing :bowdown1:

This is at 1 bar and [email protected]

It was mapped to 1.4 in japan:chuckle:

The brakes feel perfect again now, perfect for heel and toe, the handling is sharper than a razor and it accelerates like fuuch!:smokin:

Also, .........
....
....

Sorry guys, you get the picture:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No more updates other than had a great blast on christmas day... No traffic, just me and the Goose:chuckle:

Although I'd like to drive it all the time it's only when you get out onto the open roads does the Goose really sing.. It's amazing the responses you get driving it through London though:chuckle:

In total I've only done about 150 miles but the more i drive it the more i like it:smokin:

Brands was cancelled cause of snow so still desperate toget it on track.. might make a pod visit in a couple of weeks for a quick fix, should think it'll do 12's but hoping they do a sprint track to have a play on..

need a trackday... need a trackday.... need a trackday......:chuckle:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Are those number plate holders special or something? 

Congrats on getting the car sorted, it looks lovely and with the Abbey touch it's in safe hands. Are you going to the Brands club day??


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely looking car mate,great write up, your enthusiasm really jumps out. :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Are those number plate holders special or something?
> 
> Congrats on getting the car sorted, it looks lovely and with the Abbey touch it's in safe hands. Are you going to the Brands club day??


Nah, I need one, and seen his on pictures... So thats why I asked.. If you look few posts above yours, you see its a OEM holder.  

THanks again git


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

beautiful 32 mate :bowdown1:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice car and great write up,... Do you not find them RS Tein`s just too hard for the normal UK roads....My old R33 came with the same settup from Japan (was also a track car) but try as I might with adjustments could not make it any softer...so had to change to D2`s..... :wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments chaps

torra - yeah the suspension is very stiff but it's just what i need! When i got it was set 16 clicks front and 13 rear but i've now wound them all down to 0 and it has made it a bit softer.. It's ok on motorway but bumpy roads are a bit painful!

Finally got to take some pictures but the sun wasn't shining.. a grey day for the grey goose lol!

My friend took the pics with a Canon EOS 450D using a canon EF24/105mm F/4 LIS lens if that means anything? It's good kit though:bowdown1:

Just a shame the weather was so crap..

This is where it got its name:






































Can you spot the Goose Bill?









































































Cheers all:smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

git-r said:


>


Loving that particular photo, like that ... like that alot


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Loving that particular photo, like that ... like that alot


Thanks buddy:smokin:

willrobdon - desperately hoping to come to brands with the club but think i'll probably be working  Fingers crossed tho ... need to get a quieter exhaust too... used an app on my phone and it read 118 db's at 5k :chuckle:
No way is it right but i seriously doubt it'll pass the 105db without the silencer..


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

git-r said:


> Thanks buddy:smokin:
> 
> willrobdon - desperately hoping to come to brands with the club but think i'll probably be working  Fingers crossed tho ... need to get a quieter exhaust too... used an app on my phone and it read 118 db's at 5k :chuckle:
> No way is it right but i seriously doubt it'll pass the 105db without the silencer..


Couldn't you just drill a small hole (sacrilege I know) and fit a bung for the track day's, that way you can keep the titanium exhaust.
Even without sun the goose look's beautiful :bowdown1:
How can you keep it so clean in this weather? Mine's filthy even 20 minutes after i've cleaned it


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lubo69GTR said:


> Couldn't you just drill a small hole (sacrilege I know) and fit a bung for the track day's, that way you can keep the titanium exhaust.
> Even without sun the goose look's beautiful :bowdown1:
> How can you keep it so clean in this weather? Mine's filthy even 20 minutes after i've cleaned it


Thanks mate 
I have a silencer for the exhaust already but it wouldn't be ideal using it whilst on track even running just 1 bar. Will probably fit the silencer for the test then take it out when on track - brands are pretty good with exhaust noise 

Lol yeah I've been keeping it clean - it's been doing about 11 miles to the valet lol!!
Also, it's only really getting dry use - i'd be absolutely gutted if it started going rusty!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Car looks superb. 

Don't know if mine will be prepped for a track day this year, as was hoping to give you a bit of competition round Brands!!

Hope to get the car back in Feb around my birthday, but needs final mapping, some rust repairs to an arch, fit my border bonnet vent and additional chassis bracing, new tyres, delete hicas etc etc etc......


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Mark,

You need to make sure you have your car ASAP man!!
Would be so cool to have some sport at brands 

Can't you just get it mapped and wait for the other stuff? 

Esp if it's your b'day you can't be without it


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice 32 you got there :thumbsup:
Especially like the big brake setup they fill those alloys in nicely and should be more then ok for a trackday


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, I was thinking of putting off the bodywork till the end of the year, but think I would prefer to have the HICAS removed prior to a track day, as not sure I trust it!!

Will def do a trackday at Brands with you in the future, plus I want a passenger ride in what looks a very sorted 32!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Freakazoid - thanks man.. yeah the brakes are awesome! The pedal feel is lovely 

Mark - don't worry about the hicas - it makes it more fun when it feels like the back of the car has a mind of its own  my last 32 always used hicas. Just get it on track! 
You're more than welcome to come for a spin in the goose anytime. Your right about the car looking like it's very sorted... it's the driver I'm worried about!!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam,

TBH, I'll have forgotten how to drive by the time I get it back!!

I'll PM you, as need a GTR fix, so be nice to be taken out in yours when the weather improves.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That sure looks good!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Git  Got a nice soundclip of the exhaust ON your car?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

gr8 thread m8 brings back memories, Looking good mate loving the pics looking amazing, can wait to see what she look like in the sun. :smokin:

cant wait to drive mine again once i have full restored and cleaned every nut and bolt of mine built her up again with all her new bits mmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys:smokin:

R4VENS - coming right up buddy - will let you know how the noise test goes..

nismoboy - sounds good! You got any pics or build thread?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah a couple of little vids for you to hear the exhaust.. It sounds so much better in real life:bowdown1:

very dull vids i'm afraid but more interesting ones will be on their way soon:smokin:

YouTube - 00003

YouTube - 00004


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

thats one nice gtr!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

nice1 bud sounds the business lol i love that sound & i miss it.

I got loads of pics of dirty parts before & after ive cleaned and rebuilt them apart from that nothing exciting to show but ive not started a thread yet, im hoping to start one this summer as my car should be back to a rolling chassis this summer fingers x lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers all:smokin:

nismoboy look forward to reading your thread.. Love reading rebuild threads!


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

How do you get that blue tint for your headlights, are the bulbs blue? They're not HID right?


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn nice 32R! My mate has just bought the same steering wheel for his R......N1 bodykit is my favourite. Will you be fitting the rear lip as well?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

The blue tints were on the lights when it arrived.. as far as I can see they aren't a film on the outside as I tried to peel it off.. the police here will no doubt be happy about it!

No plans for any more bodykit - love how it looks as it is  had a nismo boot lip on my last one and it made polishing a bit of a pain!

If the weathers good I shall be taking it drag racing next week.... can't wait!!!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great car mate and i think i saw it down Abbey a while ago  I remember the brakes for some reason. 

Makes me want to sort my GTR out again but lost the love at the moment


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Madden said:


> Great car mate and i think i saw it down Abbey a while ago  I remember the brakes for some reason.
> 
> Makes me want to sort my GTR out again but lost the love at the moment


Oh mate! That's awful 

Your car kicks arse!

I checked on the santa pod website and yours is one of the quickest cars full stop!

What's up with it?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nothing really wrong with it bar the gearbox needing a refresh again Lol. Still drives but took it off the road a while ago to save some money. Paying loads out on insurance and never really used it Lol. 

I think I have taken it away from a road car now and it just too noisy to use at track days.  the body is looking real tired now too and In desperate need of a respray. Can't justify paying out for it at the moment. 

As soon as I get my payout I will have a play with it. 

I'm sure the first drive will bring back the love. 

Anyway keep making videos for us all so it keeps me kind of intact Lol.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

i like this one 

YouTube - gt r 002


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Madden - yeah you need to get it out and take it for a drive and you'll soon find the love again.... with the loudness and trackdays it's not really a problem as you could always get a cheap second hand hks silent power... a few have sold for £200 recently.. I'm thinking of doing the same with the goose.. going to brands on the 15th for a 'novice' day and will try to blag my way on.. they've banned me from novice days in the past but it's a 'new' car so hope they'll be persuaded  crossing everything it'll pass the noise test without the silencer! If it's nice weather on the 16th I'll be dressing the goose in drag at santa pod lol!! Fancy dusting off your beast and showing me how it's done?? 

R4VENS - ha that was when Goosey was still in Japan.... Still can't believe it's migrated all this way and ended up in my garage... didn't know gooses could fly!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Git, yea.. its a pretty nice car! Said it many times.. but damn! Whenever I go to london .. U must show me your car.. it's amazing


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> Git, yea.. its a pretty nice car! Said it many times.. but damn! Whenever I go to london .. U must show me your car.. it's amazing


Awww thanks buddy 

Yeah you'd be most welcome to come and see Goosey! Spare underwear and hearing protection are a must tho lol!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Naughty Goosey:chuckle::chuckle:

YouTube - 00002

Just had a good day at Santa Pod... Weather was shit most of the day but still managed to get 5 runs. 

Best time was 12.8 @112 which wasn't too bad given the conditions... 
Apparently there was a bad headwind (it felt very windy to me!) and the clutch just wouldn't hold a decent launch. It was fine taking it easy off the line and thankfully seemed fine on the motorway in 5th:smokin:

Taking the best 60ft time would make 12.5 sec... 

Still quite a slow time for a Skyline but the Goose did well! - an evo9 with 2bar + apparently 480bhp could only manage 13.3 @104 i think.

Trackday next fingers crossed:smokin:........

Might go to Brands in a couple of weeks... Need to change the exhaust though :bawling::bawling:

Offers anyone?


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Ugh more videos lol! It seemed like you were struggling for grip on your launch but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looked good, time for a uprated clutch though


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking Great ! A Epic Read! 

What are the Specs on your Wheels ??? - they look perfect


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markpriorgts-t said:


> looked good, time for a uprated clutch though


Bad thought!! I think the clutch that's in there will be fine for trackdays but just won't take the abuse for launching. I had a similar one in a previous car and it was the same. It's SO much nicer to use and imagine easier on the transmission compared to the on/off clutch in my last 32 so i'm tempted to keep it.. time will tell if it fails or not but i'd most likely get it re-conn'd..

I do however want to get Goose to fly down the 1/4..... mmmmmm:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

sixoneonesix said:


> Ugh more videos lol! It seemed like you were struggling for grip on your launch but I'm probably wrong.


Lol - I'm video mad - not even started yet:chuckle:

Really struggled for grip.. The lovely yoko's that are on will be superb n track but not on the 1/4! 
The Goose still managed to be one of the quicker cars there (not many people turned up)..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

OBSESSION said:


> Looking Great ! A Epic Read!
> 
> What are the Specs on your Wheels ??? - they look perfect


Thanks mate:smokin:

Think the wheels are nismo lmgt4.. So many people like them


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

it was sunny today so polished it again... the car:chuckle:













Anyone guess what polish?


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*Sonnenschein*

Guten Tag Samuel,


das ist wundervoll :bowdown1:

This star will shine for years

Thanks for everything

:smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yo Thomas:smokin:

Was a great couple of nights!

We got wasted:chuckle:

Mission accomplished:bowdown1:


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

if that was mine id never use it !!! it really is new !! awesome, best condition 32 there is !!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looks tip top,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks for the comments lads 

Must say i absolutely love it!

Going to really 'invest' in the Goose :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Updates

Unfortunately the old exhaust had to go but there's a lovely new hks silent one on there now. It makes 98 db's and has made the car so much quieter!

Also got new front discs

AND....... WENT TO BRANDS YESTERDAY:bowdown1:

Paid £50 and did a few hours in the afternoon.. It was really just a testing session for the car and me as it was my first trackday for months!

I was driving like a bit of a girl as I wanted to be kind to my new brakes and see if any issues surfaced whilst on track.

My last 32 would do mostly low 58's and very rarely a high 57. I thought the Goose would struggle to be as quick on it's first day but OMG!!!!!

56.4 secs....... :bowdown1:

Towards the end of the day it started cutting out in 4th at 180 k 6500 rpm ish... Maybe a speed limiter issue or coils?? Anyone any ideas? I tried going over 180k in 5th and it seemed fine and was fine in all other gears.. 

Amazed and delighted we didn't have any other problems.. no nasty clunks and brakes not warped or cracked at the end of the day

The Goose was AWESOME!! :bowdown1:

little vid:
YouTube - 00012


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

maybe fuel cut or the fuel pump on its last legs? i had similar with my r33 GTSt new pump and all was well


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

im really starting to like the 32 mean looking car, keep up the good work


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - thanks for that... going to take it to north weald on sun and see what it does... I doubt it'll show a problem it won't get out of third... will see what happens but think I'll end up paying to put it on the rollers so would make sense to get it mapped at the same time... 
After you mentioning the fuel pump I was thinking it could be that the pump isn't picking up properly in the tank as it only had the problem when it was low on fuel. Doesn't add up tho cause it only did it at the end of the straight - would have thought it'd do it whilst cornering...

Can't wait to see what it does at north weald...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

mine never used to do it till top end of 4th & 5th, i think it was just the pump struggling to maintain the LPH the car wanted, nice and easy to swap tho


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark thanks man that's really useful knowing that 

Fingers crossed that's what it'll be


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam

I have a spare standard GTR32 pump you could try if you want?

Cheers,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Markm3 - thanks mate that's really kind of you 

I'm hoping it'll fail completly on sunday, then I'll know for definate 

Thinking it'll be ver quick too! Best times in 'lightning we're 59secs and 48 secs for the 2 courses they run at north weald.... wonder what Goosey wil do??


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Think about it Sam................*



git-r said:


> Markm3 - thanks mate that's really kind of you
> 
> I'm hoping it'll fail completly on sunday, then I'll know for definate
> 
> Thinking it'll be ver quick too! Best times in 'lightning we're 59secs and 48 secs for the 2 courses they run at north weald.... wonder what Goosey wil do??


Fuel pump low output or pressure can cause serious engine damage due to lean fueling...............I dont think we have a big enough bucket for all the tears.......


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

tonysoprano said:


> Fuel pump low output or pressure can cause serious engine damage due to lean fueling...............I dont think we have a big enough bucket for all the tears.......


Think? Me? Don't you know me at all?!
- or did you forget? - I've heard it's normal for people to lose their memory when they get....... :chuckle::chuckle:

So what should I do? I spoke to your son and he reckoned it'd be ok to do north weald..

Hmmm... fancy a breakfast on Sunday?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

But on your back if anything did go wrong, thinking about what you said Tony could be right fuel pump could be loose in the tank. Wont take long to check either.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

^^ agreed better safe than sorry only take around 10 mins to check


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for help lads 

Taking it to Abbey for a check tomorrow.. 

Fingers crossed for North Weald on sunday... can't wait to see what Goosey will do on their tracks:bowdown1:

More vids of Brands:

This Caterham was much quicker in corners but didn't see me on the straight.. Nearly crashed into him :chuckle:

YouTube - Grey Goose @ Brands Hatch

Some clear running.. same shit lines but think there's a 56.4 lap somewhere.. I was at least consistent:chuckle:

YouTube - Grey Goose Productions Free Track

Bit of sport with an RS4 estate and skyline with some awesome flames...was really impressed with the Audi - not much in it power wise but considering it's a comfy estate look at how flat it corners!:bowdown1: It seemed the driver didn't see me either on the main straight.. 

YouTube - Grey Goose Productions RS4 R33


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

nice vids nothing like a good bit tussle with a evenly matched car


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Sam


is that Ulf next to you ????
Nice vids bye the way, great you get to race it, here its still snowing :O)

keep up the chase 

:wavey::wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Thomas

Yes Herman Von Gunther was my passenger trying to make me drive slower as always.. He still doesn't understand that you can drive faster than the national speed limit on a race track:chuckle:

Any word on 'lightning?

Mark - yeah it's great fun finding similar performance cars on trackdays.. At brands it's more about corners than power although it obviously helps. Mini's do 53 secs on slicks:bowdown1: 


Didn't end up taking Goose to Abbey today I got home too late.. fingers crossed will do it tomorrow..


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh man i want your life. You get to abuse your R32 way to much lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Madden said:


> Oh man i want your life. You get to abuse your R32 way to much lol


It's what it's there for!!:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Update:

Just on train home after dropping the Goose at Abbey Motorsport..

The cutting out was the fuel pump!!! 

So very lucky I wasn't looking at an engine rebuild!

Mark - thanks for your heads up :bowdown1:

Big thanks to Abbey for again sorting me out at late notice and fingers crossed solving the problem. Appreciate your services lads - even if it does keep me skint!

Hoping to take the Goose for some excercise at Lydden Hill on Saturday.. don't want it to get fat:chuckle:

Happy days!

Only been there once and was amazed at how tolerant they were of my driving so looks like Goose will need some new part worns soon.... some nice pilot cup sports from a porsche race car will do


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Loving that particular photo, like that ... like that alot


This R32 is Sweeeeeet.. I have its sister..









[/IMG]


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice with those rims


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

glad its a nice easy fix mate


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markpriorgts-t said:


> glad its a nice easy fix mate


Yeah absolutely! these sorts of problems can be a right pain in the arse!

Fingers crossed the pump will cure the problem will see on sat i hope!

brett21 - have you stolen my car lol? Lovely piccy:bowdown1:


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice! continues on this path


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Spoke to abbey today and the fuel pump is now fitted and pressure is good 

It's been checked on the rollers and is apparently running a bit richer now but making the same power after changing from the ultra loud titanium exhaust to the hks silent system... RESULT!

I did ask for them to turn the boost up too but was told they'd need to re-map as the ecu is locked. I can't really say it's slow at over 450bhp but it has all the right bits for more so in the future it'll get a re-map and more power 

In the mean time Goosey is to be put on a strict excercise regime!

It's done Santa Pod + Brands in the last month.... Sat is a goer for Lydden Hill, I haven't booked yet but just called them and they still have spaces 

Next weekend is GTROC at brands, again I haven't booked but will turn 
up on the day and hope to get on 

Weekend after that is GTROC at santa pod where they will have a sprint course which is what Goosey was made for!

Must say I'm absolutely loving having a skyline again 

My bank balance is hating it tho! LOL


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had a cracking day at Lydden with the Goose:flame:

It was SO slippy... Spent the whole day either oversteering (accidently) or having the ABS cut in... was AESOME fun:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

No problems for Goosey on it's strict excercise routine, a wet track day is so easy on the car compared to a dry one!

Vids coming up shortly but if anyone remembers how bad my driving was in 'Lightning they will have a good idea of what it was like today... ooops:chuckle:

Staff at Lydden were great and there was masses of track time and it only cost £70. MSV are you hearing this?!!

Cheers all


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Did the abs still work as it should with the AP's? Just wondering as I need to test mine with the Stoptechs!


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have stop techs on my 32 and the ABS seemed to work pretty well. I only noticed a bit of lock up when hard braking on bumpy roads to slow into a turn


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> Did the abs still work as it should with the AP's? Just wondering as I need to test mine with the Stoptechs!


Yeah the ABS did work but not sure it was working properly as the retardation was very slight after it had cut in and I'm sure I could have stopped quicker without it... 

Ideas anyone??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Vids:
Trying to chase the Imprezza spec C but this handa wouldn't let me by.. I think he thought i could get by on the corners but it just wasn't safe! It tried to drift him out the way:chuckle:

YouTube - 00004

Still sorting the others and fingers crossed the guy driving the spec c has got some nice footage following the goose..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*VIDS*

The guy in the spec c was filming whilst he was chasing me.. will post a link if i get it

YouTube - Lydden Hill Skyline being chased by Spec C

trying to chase the spec C :chuckle:

YouTube - Lydden Hill Skyline R32 GTR + Impezza Spec C

The Spec C had 170,000 miles, 420bhp, stripped interior and was proper quick:bowdown1: really decent bloke driving too and very quick

some arsing about:
YouTube - Lydden Hill Skyline GTR 19/2/11


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose has done a wet day at brands (GTROC day) and a dry day at north weald since last update...

Brands was great fun but very slow as I couldn't find any grip at all!

Apart from it only wanting to run .75bar when the boost controller is set to 1 bar it seems to be enjoying its excercise regime Suspect it might need a new boost controller..

North Weald was brilliant fun:clap:

Despite only running .75bar boost it managed a 46 sec sprint on the top course and a 59 sec sprint on the bottom one. The quality of the tarmac on the bottom course prevented me from going any quicker (my excuse anyway), glass, batteries, stones etc... pretty shit really 

The top course was much better and smoother so Goose was much quicker.. The 46 sec sprint time was 2 secs quicker than 'Lightning used to do and 2 secs quicker than an Audi R8 V10 that was there.. 

Goose just managed to be quickest car on the top circuit with 2 Elise's very close behind.
I had a ride in one of the Elises and WOW... It had 1.8 turbo audi engine, forged pistons etc, 1.5bar and circa 400bhp.. and Yokohama Ao48's... Awesome grip + acceleration... :clap: 

Cars currently at abbey getting some underseal and general tarting of underneath and possibly a new boost controller.. To be honest I don't think it's been running + holding a full 1 bar of boost for a while so can't wait to see what it's like when i get it back..

Unfortunately, probably due to my excessive polishing of the thing the paint has started coming off the skirting on one side and I'm sure I've picked up a few tiny stone chips that it didn't have before.. 

Anyone have any body shop suggestions?

Few pics from north weald:





























































Little vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GPEC5jSuGw


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose has now had its underside cleaned and sealed 

Also had a few bits of paint underneath covering any bare metal on the sills.

Fingers crossed the rust will stay well away for the foreseeable future!

Had a slight development on the power front too...
.....

409 @ the hubs  !! 

Running 1.1 bar still on the same map from Japan but with a few tweaks. It's massively quicker than before!

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... k ! 

It's violent! 

Going to go back to Santa pod and north weald to see what it'll do now..

It's going to be so much fun while it lasts!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

The Goose Report::chuckle:

Santa Pod: [email protected] 114.5 mph.. Very chuffed with that :clap:

0-60 ft time 1.97 sec :bawling:

It did manage a 1.8 sec 0-60ft time but then the clutch slipped... 

With a 1.6 sec 0-60ft the Goose would be into the elevens:clap:

Must admit my driving was pretty shit - missed lots of gears..

Stunning day tho, lots of nice cars, beautiful weather and a clutch that was still in one piece for the journey home 

North Weald is booked for next week. Hoping to go a bit quicker than last time as the car feels a fair bit quicker.

Some vids to follow...

cheers all..


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

pretty good time there 409 @ the hubs isnt to shabby either, May 1st is my first 1/4 outing this year after a mid 12 realisticly, just had my os triple plate fitted and i love it lol

look forward to the vids


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done Sam awesome results!

You need more power now! lol

Ozz


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - good luck with the pod and be sure to pet us know how younger on 

Ozz - its still standard bottom end so think thats enough power now. Well until it goes bang! 

Very tempted to do a half day at Lydden Hill on sat as well as north weald on sun. Still using the same tyres that it came with and the back ones are pretty used now... would be a good way to finish them off 

Go Goose!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn! Keep it going man!

I like this picture.. >> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/git-r/5.jpg 

Show us more more more!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> Damn! Keep it going man!
> 
> I like this picture.. >> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/git-r/5.jpg
> 
> Show us more more more!!!


Now you've done it:chuckle::chuckle:

Some vids from Santa Pod:

12.2 sec 1/4
YouTube - 12 2

R35 + R32 (i missed a gear:bawling
YouTube - r35


And some more pics from north weald a few weeks ago:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

one of my favourite R32 :clap: and used as it was build for :thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome pics buddy R32 a real thing of beauty.:thumbsup:

unlucky with missing a gear I reckon you would of got the r35 or came very close to its time if it wasnt for your 1,3,4,5 lol still a great time buddy top of the pops :clap:

cant wait to see more keep up the good work and may the force be with you


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looked good against the r35 lol  great vids as usual


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Cracking car.:thumbsup:
Nice to see it pull away from an R35.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

MOOREE!  Come on...


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful man, car is stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for replies chaps:thumbsup:

Off to lydden hill tomorrow then North weald on Sun.. feeling a bit nervous!!

Very excited though:clap:

Wish me luck folks! - it's going to be dry and Goose is running 1.1 bar now....

The red scooby spec c with 450bhp will be there... It's going to be close...:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

a weekend of fun lined up then lol you lucky bugger:thumbsup: im so jealous.

Awesome bro hope you have a good weekend and may the force be with you and enjoy the car and the new boost hike lol :clap:

cant wait to see the videos there going to be good. 

take it easy and drive safely buddy


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

iouhsrfgopiu pidvundpifn sdiyg ljd clkds...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ill try again: FFFFFFFFF--UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Goosey is FERAL:flame:

What a day!

That was one of the best track days ive ever done!!!!

With the power and brakes and susp it was bloody quick despite the driver:clap:

Met some really decent folk again and think we got some more cracking footage from the Spec C 'camera car'..

I had so much fun I've completely destroyed my back left tyre so will need go and see my old mate down at 'Part Worn Perfection' tomorrow a.m. early.. It was a relief he hadn't gone bust after my GTR detox 

So pleased I didn't crash or blow up the Goose. Really leant on the brakes today and they worked perfectly - incredibly the front pads still seem to be ok.. Hope the discs last....

Engine temps were fine too; after some hard lapping oil temp only rose to 105 degrees which is excellent!

Bit of a long vid but the spec c is chasing for all of it:thumbsup:
(vid from spec c to follow)

YouTube - 00003


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> a weekend of fun lined up then lol you lucky bugger:thumbsup: im so jealous.
> 
> Awesome bro hope you have a good weekend and may the force be with you and enjoy the car and the new boost hike lol :clap:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate  

Se post above:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

really nice car


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome video buddy 1st time i have seen it. :clap: thats what i like to see driving it like you stole it hahaha

looks like you had fun your face was a pic sometimes in the rear veiw lol :thumbsup: especially when you where having some nice slides, no wonder you had nothing left of your tyres :thumbsup:

think you rubbed the leather off the steering wheel with your hands as they where dancing all over it.

superb driving bro 10/10 glad you had fun and you and the baby made it home in one peice 

Keep the vids coming buddy, im so jelous watching you having fun, not fair maybe one day


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> awesome video buddy 1st time i have seen it. :clap: thats what i like to see driving it like you stole it hahaha
> 
> looks like you had fun your face was a pic sometimes in the rear veiw lol :thumbsup: especially when you where having some nice slides, no wonder you had nothing left of your tyres :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Beautiful man, just beautiful... thanks:thumbsup:

Was such a great day:clap:

Sorry for being such a tart and posting these vids already, have to have them here too tho ....



VID from Spec C:

YouTube - Impreza Spec C chasing Skyline GTR, Lydden 16-04-11.wmv



I managed to get a 'new' set of partworn pirelli p zeros on the sunday and headed upto a carlimits day at north weald... 

That was AWESOME too!

Progress:










Goose was very much quicker than anything else there on the day:clap:

Didn't manage to do better than last visit despite running a lot more power but was running ifferent wheels + tyres and very strange offset... my excuse anyway:chuckle: 










I quickly gave up trying to go for times and pulled the 4wd fuse:chuckle:
YouTube - Car Limits Skyline (in RWD)

The tyre got slightly worn in this one:
YouTube - Car Limits Skyline (in RWD) Tyre Fail

Random youtube one from outside:
YouTube - Car Limits


Bedford Autodrome tomorrow:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Car is sitting all polished and ready to go but will only get on if it passes the drive by noise test:nervous::nervous:

Wish me luck folks.....


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Just lovely man!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> Just lovely man!


Thanks buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

im going to UK in few weeks ( i think in june .. ) 

parts pickup haha! Might if I stop by, ... I want to see this one in person


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You'd be very welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet, will pm you when I am going ..


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome bro feking awesome. Now who's been a right tart now hahahaha:clap: trackday porn :thumbsup:

looks better from outside, you can see you holding the slides better nicely in the corners right on the edge of the power :flame: plus i felt the spec-c was on your tail in the short and twistys but when you hit the straights you where off man. seeeeeeeeeee ya lol

be good if you could merge your footage with the lads in the spec-c that way you can jump from inside to outside views, that would be awesome showing your front window view of the tasty angles you where getting then showing your hands dancing all over the steering wheel followed with some of the face's you where pulling in the rear view mirror lol :thumbsup: then switch to the spec-c showing you the slides from the scoobys view. 

you done a great number on them tyres bro hahaha only good for the tyre wall at the side of the track now 

brillant mate im sooooooo f**king jealous hahaha, makes me want a another r32 just for the track.

Good luck with the noise test buddy hope you pass so you can keep the vids coming as loving them.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> awesome bro feking awesome. Now who's been a right tart now hahahaha:clap: trackday porn :thumbsup:
> 
> looks better from outside, you can see you holding the slides better nicely in the corners right on the edge of the power :flame: plus i felt the spec-c was on your tail in the short and twistys but when you hit the straights you where off man. seeeeeeeeeee ya lol
> 
> ...


Again just beautifal man!

Were we at school together??

Would love to get a vid like you describe... would take far too much talent for me to do tho!!

You should get a track 32:thumbsup:

Knockhill, Crail, Kames - they're all good:clap:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GOOSEY PASSED THE NOISE TEST AT BEDFORD*

REJOICE:clap:

Managed to talk my way into paying £80 and getting on at 12 for a half day...

It was awesome!

Goose is almost too fast as I didn't find many people to play with 

Again I'm amazed I still haven't broken it:clap:

Met Steve from here in his R35... Stage 2 tune and circa 600bhp.. very quick and thanks Steve for the passenger ride - you're a gent:thumbsup: 

Vid to follow...












I think Goose was attracted to this:chuckle: such a small world the driver of this GT3RS I'd met before at Brands..










Very interesting vid to follow:clap:

The Goose... Happily still in one piece and all set for it's flight home:











Another fantastic day with the Goose:clap:

26+degrees, Lots of decent folk, Bedford Autodrome and the Goose....

:clap:

Cheers all

Sam


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

lol im sure you would be able to make that video no probs if you can tame the beast around the track im sure you could manage to edit that video between you and your pal.

Its good you got a mate with a toy like that to play on the track with it makes things more fun, plus its great when theres traffic on the track as well makes things even better dancing in out the trafic playing chases with one another haha :thumbsup:

I have got a r32 that i will have on the track eventually but i would like a spare one to have fun in and drive it that bit harder than i would drive me project car around the track.

Im a regular at knocky but its just a tad bit small to really open up the toys. I was hoping to get on the track in the summer on two wheels instead and have some trackday fun that way.

That r35 gtr is awesome. Nice one in catching a lift in it lol :thumbsup: lucky f**ker hahaha Your next mission if you choose to except is see if you can get a shot behind the wheel.

that gtr3 rs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:flame:

anyways buddy keep them vids coming luving them opcorn::bowdown1:

take it easy Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Dave:thumbsup: I used to be a regular at knockhill too.. I learnt how to drive in Scotland:chuckle: Still have a flat in Glasgow and will hopefully be going up there soon for a we holiday.. Want to meet and get wasted?? I usually drink Ashton Lane - it's fappin beautiful there! So cool in the summer.. (not literally!)

More VIDS

Goose now running £120's worth of part worn tyres...:chuckle:

Due to the heat i was trying to impose a 7k rev limit - oil temp got to 110 and water rose to 90:nervous:

R32 Vs 911 GT3 RS
Had to do a massive effort to catch this up and then got held up by the bmw driver of bmw's! lol! The 911 just wouldn't let me past so eventually I gave up as car/tyres were too hot... Brilliant fun tho, very impressed with the straight line speed of the GT3.. I think if i'd been redlining Goose more Goose would have been quicker but there didn't seem to be much in it...

Definately one of my favourite vids:clap:
YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS Porsche 911 GT3 RS Bedford 23/04/11 Pt 2

Here's another against the 911.. Same story really - he doesn't let me past lol! With Steve as passenger.. Check at the cayman -such an uderrated car.. once i'd gone past it it took a good few corners before i'd put any distance between us -very impressive!
YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS Porsche 911 GT3 RS Bedford 23/04/11 Pt 1

This is against Steve in his 600bhp R35.. Steve is too much of a gent on track, not cutting corners etc:chuckle:
YouTube - R32 + R35 GTR Bedford Autodrome 23/04/11

Cheers all


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

lol you used to be a reg a knock hell hahaha you will be used to wearing your jacket then as its baltic up there man always windy but always a good day no matter what.

You say you learned to drive in scotland. hahaha i see that bro the way you where cutting the corners and flying between them two cones on that corner everytime brillant :thumbsup: You get a crash course grand theft auto when you wher up here :clap:

You where stuck to the back of that porker all the way i was waiting on you overtaking him on the grass man superb:bowdown1:

I love the bit where the vxr astra muscles in between you and steve you can here it screaming on the rev limiter then on the straight you steve are like seeeeeeeee ya :smokin:

Yeah mate if you come up this way drop me a msg man we can hook up or you can bounce over check my r32 restoration and grab a spanner or ratchet lol.

One problem tho bro. How am i meant to get anything done if you dont stop putting these vids up :thumbsup:opcorn::bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> lol you used to be a reg a knock hell hahaha you will be used to wearing your jacket then as its baltic up there man always windy but always a good day no matter what.
> 
> You say you learned to drive in scotland. hahaha i see that bro the way you where cutting the corners and flying between them two cones on that corner everytime brillant :thumbsup: You get a crash course grand theft auto when you wher up here :clap:
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

That would be cool to see your 32:clap:

Think beer might be more useful than a ratchet in my case tho:chuckle:

Sweet man:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Im going to be starting a build thread soon for everyone to see my baby as i have went abit ott on it lol 

My name is Dave and i have GOCD (Gt-r Obsessive Compulsive disorder) 

I have a loads and loads of pics of new parts and parts been restored etc. i upload 600 pics the other day on to photobucket but ive still got about 3000 more to upload aaaaaargh not looking forward to that.

I will have the beer in the fridge chilling already for you hahah. :thumbsup:

i didnt say you needed to use the ratchet and spanner i was just asking you to pass to me when needed  can be my spanner monkey for me for couple hours and shout advice from the touchline to me lol:thumbsup: only kidding bud more than welcome to pop over for a cupper and check her out. You be bringing your baby up ???


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

look forward to the build thread:thumbsup:

Let's see some piccies now!!!!

Maybe we could start a new club.. the GOCD anonymous club? - to help and support others in similar unfortunate circumstances??:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Another vid from the spec c at lydden hill:clap:

YouTube - spec c chasing skyline pt2 lydden 16-04-11.wmv


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

lol another great video from sideways sam :bowdown1: i like that nickname 

thats it we will start our own forum or GOCD charity lol where pepole donate unwated skyline tunning parts to us to help with our conditions and our obsession with the legendary Gtr.

ill start im disco dave and I have GOCD, it has been 4hours since my last skyline fix :clap::chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> lol another great video from sideways sam :bowdown1: i like that nickname
> 
> thats it we will start our own forum or GOCD charity lol where pepole donate unwated skyline tunning parts to us to help with our conditions and our obsession with the legendary Gtr.
> 
> ill start im disco dave and I have GOCD, it has been 4hours since my last skyline fix :clap::chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Are there any trackday's you dont go to


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> Are there any trackday's you dont go to


:chuckle::chuckle: 
- can't believe how many days i've done with goose now....
Brands twice,
Lydden hill twice
North weald twice
Santa pod twice
Bedford once

9 days since end of jan.. lol 9 days in 3 months:clap:

Bedford is a favourite of mine so will be going back there a lot now goose has poassed the noise test.. Such a result:clap:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

That's alot!  haha!

Go more more more! We want more pictures


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

man your car is really nice.. major props for taking it to the track for a proper thrashing.. I'll have to jump on the bandwagon and ask when are more pics coming!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

As requested

Pics taken on my HTC desire HD phone.. not that bad for a phone??

I'd like to zoom and then save them but can't figure out how to do it .. like zoom just onto the engine or wheel arch and then have it as a screensaver.. cause i'm such a tart




















































Right.... I'm off out to help with global warming

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

this is absolutely amazing. mind if I snatch the 4th one for a screensaver?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Cant wait to get my factory gtr kit! your car is immaculate ! Mines going in for some fresh paint soon!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for complements about Goose 

Afraid i broke it!  
Fingers crossed nothing serious - just a broken actuated arm on the front turbo.. how lucky it broke on Sunday when I was out for a gentle drive and not on one of the nine track days I've done over since january:clap:

No pros about using the pics as screen savers (very flattered) there are better ones earlier in the thread tho  

Goose has been tarting itself out and may well be appearing in a magazine soon!

Will keep you all updated


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow man.. that is good and terrible luck I can only imagine the horror and damage that would cause on a track day.. Best wishes for Goose though on the magazine coverage.. the mags over here(US) don't pay proper respects to Godzilla these days.. can you name drop? if it's one I can get my hands on I'll definitely grab one


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

No way bud you been hamering her on the tracks and the day you take her out for a gentle drive to help with global warming you broke her lol typical aint it. Well im sure you will have her back up and sprinting around the tracks in no time again.

You jinxed yourself by saying that you hadnt broke her yet tut tut you should know better bro

well im glad it nothing to serious buddy and you and the car are cool, now hurry up get her sorted get the lads some more vids hahaha


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

least its just something simple thats gone, will be back in no time


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave - lol! It is amazing how it didnt break on a track day... ! 
Lydden hill will he next on the agenda if I can get it fixed in time... vids on their way soon 


Could I have damaged the turbo? The wastegate just opens freely now.. noticed pretty much straight away but there was a rattling noise coming from it - so maybe it over span itself? **** those apex turbos cost over 3 k!  ill be gutted if its goosed! 
Maybe the rattle was coming from the wastegate... crossing fingers! 

A goosed goose... Noooooooo!  

Magazine feature will hopefully be a track 32, a standard 32 and a 35 to compare/beat 
Can anyone guess where goose fits in?  
Plan is to compare them on track at Brands hatch... perfect - my local track 

It's called track driver and you can see it online... its a free publication and has some great staff that are racers/journalists that also work for evo mag..


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

wont have damaged turbo, penny just wont hold any pressure


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markpriorgts-t said:


> wont have damaged turbo, penny just wont hold any pressure


Thanks mark thats what I was hoping, I'm so speshul I never remember exactly how the turbo works! 

Need it fixed... now! Lol not even there to drive it!


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll definitely check that out as I was just having a discussion about that very subject with a friend a few days ago.. definitely hope nothing major is wrong with your car though


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhhh The beast is just awesome


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

MrMello5 said:


> I'll definitely check that out as I was just having a discussion about that very subject with a friend a few days ago.. definitely hope nothing major is wrong with your car though


Thanks mate - yeah itll be properly checked out and apparently both actuators will need re-balancing.. fingers crossed they'll be able to do it without taking Tue actuator off too so shouldn't use up too many of my beer vouchers  

Sarahcoles - thank you! And Goose likes female admirers


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

sam - lol! It is amazing how it didnt break on a track day... ! 

what does that tell you about her? hmmmmmm maybe she doesnt like public roads that much or was it cause you where driving her slowly :chuckle:

I left you a we PM about your tubbys bro. Just adding my bit in lol

awe my beer tokens need to go to my project gutter.

look forward to the mag write up buddy keep me posted on that one and get her fixed so you can do some serious lap times of brands, i know you will be itching to put down some serious good times against the r35. 

you will need to trade some beer vouchers in for some good rubber for that day buddy but make sure you keep one for later that night as you will deserve a beer then :clap::clap: 

Make sure you get some good vids of that session. just need to pretend that the r35 is your m8's spec-c. :thumbsup::chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Dave:thumbsup:

Thanks for your message buddy that really puts my mind at rest 

Esp the bit about the wastegate rattle! With the years of abuse my brain can't hold information but was trying to tell me exactly what you.put in your message :thumbsup:

It's crystal clear now! 

Errr actually what was I talking about?? 

The good thing about brands is that its nearly all corners so an r35 won't have such an advantage... played with quite a few over the years in my old 32... goose is no doubt quite excited about proving itself at brands as its only been once in the dry... was its first trackday, 2 up and still did low 56's  club class time attack cars do 54's.. goose must try harder! :chuckle::chuckle:

Beers are already chilling in fridge!  

Your fellow GOCD sufferer,
Sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeeeehhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa! 

Goosey is fixed and back to its ferociously fast self :clap:

Ssshhhhhiiiiiiii ..... t! 

Had a little play this morning to test it and how amyone could want/need more power is beyond me! It's savage! Not safe for the road! :flame: yeah I need more power :clap:

Most fun I've had in ages 

I need a track day.... need it.... need it now..... 

Dave, I'm having an episode! Help!


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear that Goose is back to normal man.. about how much power is it putting down now you think?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Dave, I'm having an episode! Help![/QUOTE]

Deep breaths buddy deep breaths Now chilllllllllll woooosaaaa now repeat after me 

My name is sam and I have GOCD it has been 24 hours since my last GTR fix woooooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaaa 

Think you need a track day buddy that will help with your condition :chuckle:

awesome sam glad to hear your back bro good for you. the goose can now spread her wings and fly again :thumbsup: 

im guessing your beer tokens was a good exchange then to get her fixed lol she's worth every penny buddy. :thumbsup:

Pm me about what the garage sayed was the problem buddy just out of a matter of interest as im curious if we where close to what the problem was.

Your speshul friend 

Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

MrMello5 said:


> Glad to hear that Goose is back to normal man.. about how much power is it putting down now you think?


Thanks mate  its putting.out roughly 409 @ hubs :clap:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> Thanks mate  its putting.out roughly 409 @ hubs :clap:


That my sir, is low! You need new turbos. :chairshot


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Dave, I'm having an episode! Help!


Deep breaths buddy deep breaths Now chilllllllllll woooosaaaa now repeat after me 

My name is sam and I have GOCD it has been 24 hours since my last GTR fix woooooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaaa 

Think you need a track day buddy that will help with your condition :chuckle:

awesome sam glad to hear your back bro good for you. the goose can now spread her wings and fly again :thumbsup: 

im guessing your beer tokens was a good exchange then to get her fixed lol she's worth every penny buddy. :thumbsup:

Pm me about what the garage sayed was the problem buddy just out of a matter of interest as im curious if we where close to what the problem was.

Your speshul friend 

Dave[/QUOTE]

My name is Sam and I'm an alcoholic...

Sh.I.te no wrong club! 

Brilliant mate, as always :thumbsup:
excellent therapy

You're diagnosis was.spot.on.. they welded.the rod and job was a goodun.. also our some gave it.some.fresh oil, new tarty air filters and air.con fuse so I had air con until about 10 mins into.my test drive when I'm guessing the fuse blew again.. think I need a new aircon pump! 
Apparently the.draw.more current when worn and blow.the fuse. Sure ill get one cheap tho 

Been managing to pickle my liver too as Goosey didn't Goose most of my tokens this month:clap:

Your right bud, I need a track day.... getting a vision of goose spreading its wings, leaving its nest and landing in snetterton on Tue afternoon...  

Will keep you posted  

Speshul GOCD sufferer,
Sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> That my sir, is low! You need new turbos. :chairshot


Hehe I know bud, I know! Just need more boost :flame:

Looks like it ran 1.5 bar in Japan from the boost controller settings.. now that must have been ****in mental! 'only' running 1.1 bar now..


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

My name is Sam and I'm an alcoholic...

Sh.I.te no wrong club! 

Brilliant mate, as always :thumbsup:
excellent therapy

You're diagnosis was.spot.on.. they welded.the rod and job was a goodun.. also our some gave it.some.fresh oil, new tarty air filters and air.con fuse so I had air con until about 10 mins into.my test drive when I'm guessing the fuse blew again.. think I need a new aircon pump! 
Apparently the.draw.more current when worn and blow.the fuse. Sure ill get one cheap tho 

Been managing to pickle my liver too as Goosey didn't Goose most of my tokens this month:clap:

Your right bud, I need a track day.... getting a vision of goose spreading its wings, leaving its nest and landing in snetterton on Tue afternoon...  

Will keep you posted  

Speshul GOCD sufferer,
Sam[/QUOTE]

haha i liked that one buddy, your right wrong day your drinking club aint on the day 

cool im glad it was a easy fix, if you where up my way i would of done it for nothing i would of fixed it just to feed my GOCD, need a hit need a fix NNNNOOOOOOW GRRRRRRRRRRRR. wooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaa breath dave breath 

Nice one result man nice to see the garage didnt use all your beer tokens you had some left to dress the goose up and treat her to some fancy nose filters to let her breath in style plus you treated her to a bevi. 

what filters you get? and what oil you treat her to? what about you what cargo did you treat yourself too? bud, stella or you still drinking the bucky :thumbsup:

You going to snetterton on Tues then? You going to let her free to play woo hoo make sure to charge the camera buddy as the troops want vids as per we like watching the goose flying around

ditch the aircon bro and just sweat it out buddy and you will see improved times as she will be lighter and faster mmmmmmmm faster. she might even lay the golden egg buddy

Fellow Speshul "hey you guys" GOCD Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> My name is Sam and I'm an alcoholic...
> 
> Sh.I.te no wrong club!
> 
> ...


haha i liked that one buddy, your right wrong day your drinking club aint on the day 

cool im glad it was a easy fix, if you where up my way i would of done it for nothing i would of fixed it just to feed my GOCD, need a hit need a fix NNNNOOOOOOW GRRRRRRRRRRRR. wooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaa breath dave breath 

Nice one result man nice to see the garage didnt use all your beer tokens you had some left to dress the goose up and treat her to some fancy nose filters to let her breath in style plus you treated her to a bevi. 

what filters you get? and what oil you treat her to? what about you what cargo did you treat yourself too? bud, stella or you still drinking the bucky :thumbsup:

You going to snetterton on Tues then? You going to let her free to play woo hoo make sure to charge the camera buddy as the troops want vids as per we like watching the goose flying around

ditch the aircon bro and just sweat it out buddy and you will see improved times as she will be lighter and faster mmmmmmmm faster. she might even lay the golden egg buddy

Fellow Speshul "hey you guys" GOCD Dave :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Beautiful bro, just beautiful! 

Think I'm going to have to pass on snett now as I have an AA class that afternoon  

Who said bucky?  

It gets so smeggin hot down here esp in goose the aircon is a real bonus... I'm sure goose tries to melt my clutch leg... not sure why its doing that - maybe it wants q sequential?! 

Wish I new folk like you here mate - have no GOCD members near me... my mates rip it out of me none stop if I talk about goose over beer... they call me speshul... my mum used to call me this when I was young so I take it as a compliment....  

Fuuuuuk I need a track day! 

My name is Sam and...... :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

gutted man can you not just patch your acceleration anonymous class just go to the track. 

Hey you guys am sam I got a heavy right foot lol

haha bucky is rank man fek that bro rather drink engine oil.

lol you will need to give up awe your beer tokens or sell your left leg to get a sequential there dear as but worth it me think so whats it to be beer vs gearbox mmmmmmm thats a hard one buddy think nee to have a beer to decide that one

Im the same buddy dont worry thats how society treat us when we have GOCD its hard but dont worry as your mum sayed your Speshul "hey you guys i drive a GTR" You are in the right forum among friends.

Yeah would be nice to have friends that where close by who you could talk rubbish about the legendary rb26 and help each other build restore or mod your cars etc...... Living a dream. 

Glasgow chat up line.

"Are your parents retarded as your dead speshul"

"that mirror in your pants as i can see myself in them"

"you are like a spanner as everytime i see you my nuts tighten up"

"i might have a wee boaby but i can lick the crumbs out the bottom of a pringle tin"


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> gutted man can you not just patch your acceleration anonymous class just go to the track.
> 
> Hey you guys am sam I got a heavy right foot lol
> 
> ...


Dave that's brilliant.. laughing so much I just dribbled on mysel! 

Definitely need to catch up with you for some therapy when I'm next up... therapy of the Stella variety... in gallons! You know how much Goosey puts away?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

haha awesome mate, dont worry about it im always dribbling on myself thats why im so speshul.:thumbsup:

what one made you laugh the hardest? bet it was the pringle tin one as that gets me everytime. :clap: You spend a afternoon with me man i will reduce you to tears.

Yeah defo's bud give me a shout when your up in the area ill defo hook up with you we can get pished on stella's, hold up the bar and annoy the locals hahaha "Hey you Guys"

Lol pair of GOCD sufferers with a bevy in them hahaha the toon wont know what hit them bud.

"it might look small but it smells like a big one"

"Did you fart? Cause you blew me away"

"You are the hottest thing since sunburn"

"Do you believe in love at first sight? or do you think i should walk past again?"

"I may not be the best looking lad here, but hey I'm the only one talking to you!"

"Put your crash helmet on, you're going through the head board."

"Wanna play Pearl Harbor? That's where I lay down and you blow the hell out of me"

"Was you father a cement mixer? Because you sure make me hard."

"I'm like Domino's Pizza, if you don't come in 30 minutes the next one is free..."



there a few others to make you dribble hahaha


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

git-r said:


> Thanks mate  its putting.out roughly 409 @ hubs :clap:


that's not a bad number.. especially since you still have headroom to turn the boost up?:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

nismoboy said:


> haha awesome mate, dont worry about it im always dribbling on myself thats why im so speshul.:thumbsup:
> 
> what one made you laugh the hardest? bet it was the pringle tin one as that gets me everytime. :clap: You spend a afternoon with me man i will reduce you to tears.
> 
> ...


I laughed so hard I spit out my spiked tea


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

MrMello5 said:


> I laughed so hard I spit out my spiked tea


haha mrmello so your a spitter and not a swalloer what was your tea spiked with???????? 

lol hope it was booze as your cant post in sam's thread unless you have GOCD or your alcholic :thumbsup::clap:

only kidding buddy :blahblah:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

just had a brain fart sam ditch the aircon use some of your beer tokens and buy a set of shorts that way your clutch leg will be cooler or you could steal a set of your girls bikin bottoms and keep your beer tokens or you could go on a beer diet and ditch the aircon and that spec c will have no chance. :smokin:

you done your magazine shoot yet at brandshatch??? opcorn: tell me and i will be straight out and buy it mmmmmm GTR porn


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Gees Dave i think i'll have to try some of your one liners...

"Was you father a cement mixer? Because you sure make me hard."

- i like that:clap:

"Wanna play Pearl Harbor? That's where I lay down and you blow the hell out of me":clap::clap::clap::clap:

Pringle tin one is AWESOME:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


:bowdown1:

You should be a councilor buddy:thumbsup:

This therapy is good... nearly stopped thinking about Goosey!




Guy goes to the doctor... been married 10yrs or so.. no kids...

Guy says: "Doctor, sex is impossible with my wife... I can't get any friction.. She's too loose i think?"

Doctor: "hmmm.. too loose you say... have you had kids?"

Guy says:"no"

Doctor:"ok... well have you tried using, er, you know the other hole?"

Guy says:"Good god no!!! She could get pregnant if i did that!"

:chuckle::chuckle:

You seen this vid?
-this was 'White Lightning'... like what i called it?? 
YouTube - Impreza WRX STI & Skyline R32 at Woodbridge - 06/02/2010


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

nismoboy said:


> haha mrmello so your a spitter and not a swalloer what was your tea spiked with????????
> 
> lol hope it was booze as your cant post in sam's thread unless you have GOCD or your alcholic :thumbsup::clap:
> 
> only kidding buddy :blahblah:


I never spit tho.. the woman hates it..

I can't have GOCD just yet tho.. I'm still at least 3 years off from being legally able to have a GTR in the US

it was just a canned spiked tea from margaritaville like to have a slight kick with a meal.. I'm no weenie:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha i should be a councilor i need one for myself buddy im the one thats lost my marbels plus i have speshual condition "GOCD" wooo hoooo 

Awesome video my man i havent seen that one yet. hmmmmmmm GTR porn, im away to knock a GOCD power wa*nk out that was wicked. My first does of GOCD, woo hooo going to be a good day bro thanks to you. 

im guessing that was pre-goose then. Had you just stole it or something fae the car park as you where defo driving it like you had. You where determined to kill your rear tyres or kill one of them cones :clap:

Sideways sam the scooby slayer or Sam drift the scooby destroyer. :thumbsup: Sam the tyre killer more like hahaha

Either that you have a phobia about scoobys been up your arse  Dont blame you lol  only kiding buddy your a legend 

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

MrMello5 said:


> I never spit tho.. the woman hates it..
> 
> I can't have GOCD just yet tho.. I'm still at least 3 years off from being legally able to have a GTR in the US
> 
> it was just a canned spiked tea from margaritaville like to have a slight kick with a meal.. I'm no weenie:thumbsup:


Lol my woman is the same bud she doesnt spit either :thumbsup: tho she spits blood when i talk about my r32 tho 

well you are in the right place buddy, GOCD is very contagious so if your hanging about on here bro you defo will catch it as we all did and there is no cure bro. only certain things you can do to help. 

Take git-r above man he releives himself with beer tokens and driving his r32 like he stole it from his own drive way 

I take mine apart and forget where it all goes that how i deal with mine lol

The time you get a GTR buddy it will be to late for you im afraid as resitance is futile.

where abouts you from in the US are you bro??? Im guessing your still not old enough yet to drive? start saving the money now bro as there bloody dexpensive to run and tune there well more high maintenace than any girlfriend on the planet man:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

nismoboy said:


> Lol my woman is the same bud she doesnt spit either :thumbsup: tho she spits blood when i talk about my r32 tho
> 
> well you are in the right place buddy, GOCD is very contagious so if your hanging about on here bro you defo will catch it as we all did and there is no cure bro. only certain things you can do to help.
> 
> ...



I'm located in the southern US.. Jackson, Mississippi to be exact.. I'm more than old enough to drive though (24) got my first license and car at 15 1/2.. have to be 21 to have alcohol here anyway..:clap: I'm actually waiting for August 2014 when the first produced 89 GTRs will be legal for import under our 25 year rule:nervous:.. right now it's only possible to import R33s and even then you have to have a whole crapload of extra money thrown at it to make it "US legal" which sucks.. I might already have a mild case of GOCD though as I'm planning to either drive to Canada to buy an early model or import one in advance time so that it touches down on our shores precisely when it'll be legal:thumbsup:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

fantastic ride!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Buuga I missed some of the therapy being offered by councillor Dave! 
Dave I need more, more please Im having an episode! 
Seriously tho I fear I've been neglecting Goosey  
It hasn't been taken out and 'exercised' properly for ages... I think I'm polishing it too much... (the goose) and I've got myself a new bird.... hope Goosey isn't getting jealous! I've already taught my new bird to refer to the goose as my wife..... that's good she knows her place :chuckle: 

Mrmello - 3 yrs is too long! Have you thought about moving country? UK is good for skylines and has the best support group for GOCD sufferers there is! Do it mate 

Hoping to exercise the goose up to Bedford autodrome on Tue if I can blah my way on... 
Wish me luck folks!


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've often thought about moving to Canada after I graduate.. I wouldn't be against moving to the UK though if I could find a good job in the IT field..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

MrMello5 said:


> I've often thought about moving to Canada after I graduate.. I wouldn't be against moving to the UK though if I could find a good job in the IT field..


Some things have to be done buddy  UK probably has more tracks and track days through winter.. also there is the GOCD support group to think about... 
The GOCD is here for you


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

God is great... oh thank you lord... bless you all...

I'M GOING TO BEDFORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:clap::clap::clap:

Just about to leave....

Guys it's christmas!! :chuckle:

Will report back when I'm home...

wish me luck:thumbsup:

Your GOCD member,
Sam


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

awrite sideeeeeeeeeeeways sam how goes it bro 

i have been out the office buddy. Ive had exams plus i had to fix my mates gearbox and clutch on his punto aaaaaaaargh what a pain. :bawling:

well done with the new girl buddy glad you told her your already a married man to the goose lol 

see you dont need me to diagnose what medication you need as i was going suggest a a dose of track day fun & some stella for the aftermath but i can see your already learning whats the best therapy. 

Dont forget about the wife tho mate she will need new tyres and some of shells champagne optimax v power and your marriage will be back on tracks in no time lol give her a good old pounding around the track buddy :thumbsup:

the two of yous need some quality time together doing what yous do best either been chased by a spec-c or hunting a spec-c down for the kill will going sideways :clap::bowdown1: Make sure you recorded it buddy you know how we all enjoy watching your vids :thumbsup: opcorn:

Next in the GTR porn series is a film by sideways sam productions 

goose does a spec-c at bedford hahaha 

starring sam and goose :smokin:

Anyways bro hope all goes well and good luck and may the GOCD force be with you bro 

chat soon 

GOCD Dave :chuckle:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

have a great time in Bedford you two :wavey: ,cant wait for the vids :clap:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

once again....

The Goose was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Had a fappin brilliant day!

Dave I've been fixed.. for the short term anyway 

will put some pics up and bit of a write up soon but vids are here.. there's loads of them! Goose was quicker in a straight line than an Ariel Atom:clap:

YouTube - ***x202a;samellio's Channel***x202c;‏


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

quicker in a straight line than an ATOM?! Goose must be deadly quick and extremely happy to be set free on the track again.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow really enjoyed that vid :bowdown1:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent last vid!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

great vid, and nice consistant driving too :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i had good fun watching that, great car control and the goose looks rapid


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

correction. Goose IS deadly quick and you look like you're having a blast out there


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Mister... !

When I first looked at the video .. "wtf steering wro.. oh wait yea " ha, too much driven in the daily these days :$ ..

But u can drive good!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great video Sam, glad to see you oversteer as much in the dry as in the wet!

Great driving :clap:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads for nice comments about goose  its very vain! 

Got no internet at home so been fixing myself up with beer and old car vids.... Is my condition getting worse? :chuckle: 

A couple of other vids from Tue same day:

Here is Tue one where Goosey goosed the atom on the straight.... Driver looks like a newbie but definatepy boots it!

YouTube - ***x202a;00004***x202c;‏


Another with a z4 m - it got goosed too :chuckle: 

YouTube - ***x202a;00002***x202c;‏


Was interesting chasing this race clio... With slicks I thought it'd be fun to try and keep up! 

YouTube - ***x202a;00003***x202c;‏

Another long one - 6.5 k on back straight! 

YouTube - ***x202a;00006***x202c;‏

And another lol catching the atom then cooling down as oil temp got to nearly 110 degrees  

YouTube - ***x202a;00007***x202c;‏

I've watched all of them loads of times now and am amazed at how well goose took the abuse...
Gobsmacked i still haven't changed the front pads yet but will need new discs again...  

Had some really nice comments from others on the day about how feral goose was... People seemed quite frightened of it. :chuckle: 
Marshalls were very interested how much powered it was making saying it looked much quicker thqn their m3 school cars that do 145mph on the straight 

Really interested to know what 6.5 k in 5th is if anyone knows? 

Managed to get black flagged in the last few mins of the day as 'the back tyres overheated' but the marshalls were so cool  they just had a good laugh, said they enjoyed watching goose and not to drift at one particular point where a noise meter was. So cool compared to brands hatch  Bedford is now my most favourite track esp as they let me have 'half' days too .. 90 quid for nearly 5 hours of track time - evo mag track eves are 120 quid + for 2 hours! 

Fuuuuk that was such an amazing day  

Like I didn't love my wife enough already but with every track day I fall deeper and deeper... Goosey I love you so.much! 

Still can't believe I haven't broken or crashed it yet.. When the engine does go its getting more power... Lots more power  ! 

Going to try and get some more pics up.... 

It'll help with my therapy.... 

Oh dear.....

Some pics  


























Goosey happily still in one piece after its hard days work


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

GOOSE REPORT:

*NEWS FLASH!!*

Goosey hits EVO lap time leaderboard with a 1:23.44!!

Equal with a Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni!

See here and check the pic - it's Goose!!

How Fast - Leaderboard - The fastest times










So happy with that!

Been seriously neglecting Goose the last 2 months and completely at the last minute decided to do this event. I was in 2 minds as the £25 a corner part worn tyres have done, er, "a few" trackdays and the brakes are a little worn!
Still on the same set of pads it came with from Japan!

Amazingly it stopped perfectly and the general look ot thetyres are still rubber not canvas:smokin:

Grip however was definately more fun than fast! It/I was all over the place!:chuckle:

Speaking to one of the staff he thought I would have been 2 secs quicker with decent tyres. Frankly I don't believe that but i'd love to give the Goose to a pro driver and see what it would really do on good tyres

Again amazed at Goose... another track day and another level of love as the more i do with her the more i love her:chuckle:

What a car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1:


*SOME VIDS* :smokin:

A couple of laps trying to go quick... the lap starts from just after the pit entry... some quite comical oversteer at times:chuckle:

00000 - YouTube

A timed run - not sure but think this was the 1:23.44 lap... Shockingly scrappy driving im afraid!!

Bedford how fast timed run - YouTube

And more shit driving!

Bedford how fast oops - YouTube

Cheers all:smokin:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

finally update from you!!! 

Good work mate!


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

good work man.. Goose is looking tough as always!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads:thumbsup:

It was a truly great day for the Goose... Grey Goose? Great Goose?? Hmmmm:chuckle:

Now it's time for new brakes... front... and back... and tyres.. and oil... etc...

Can't get my head round the Great Goose's lap time... It's only 1 tenth of a second slower round that track than the Porsche Carrera GT... f ++UU___kkkkk!!
and with rubbish tyres and driver!

Maybe Evo don't push the cars they test that hard??:nervous:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiideways saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam whats happen? whats popping bro??? god i love your trackday porno's lol love watching you and the goose. :clap::flame::bowdown1:

watched all your vids many times mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm awesome and congrats on the super fast lap time buddy, :bowdown1: what you secret you take a mr hanky in the pits before you set out lol only kidding bro your a legend and a demon of a driver and a pretty good drifter hahahaha :GrowUp:

its been a while buddy. ive been busy as fek working on building bikes and my track bike and training 6days a week preparing for a semi pro fight i have next week, cant wait im going to smash the f*ucker face in and tap his sorry ass or put the ****er to sleep make him wish he never excepted to fight dangerous dave . then im going to eat a domino's and miccy d's as im starving as had to drop 42lbs down to 186lbs.

so my lap time on the bikes will be awesome. 

anyways pm me bro lets get chatting

GOCD DAVE


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave you absolute **** in legend! I've missed you here man! Shit so you're a dangerous Dave! Better watch what I say  
So you're building up a track bike as well as losing weight for a fight.... Suppose you could say I'm doing the opposite - destroying my brakes and tyres and getting fatter by the day! 
How's your R32 build going? Need some support? 
Should we schedule a GOCD meeting soon? 
Nice to hear from you bro!  
Next timeim in Glasgow we need to get wasted man.... 

I still have a mistress as well as my wife (goosey) but to be honest she's doesn't like the wife one bit... She's gets terrified even just pootling about so you can imagine what she's like with my Driving! 

Speaking of dangerous Dave I don't suppose you know Dave logue? He used to work in Tue garage wishaw and had a couple of beautiful r32's? 

Good luck with the fight man, if you need to get some practice then feel free to come and
stay in London, I could think of lots of practice for you 

Cheers buddy,
GOCD fellow board member


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Lovely car! I'd like a ride please .


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Mike! Anytime buddy


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Any new awesome vids for us Sam


----------



## typevu (Oct 3, 2011)

Wheels look good on it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

........ 

The romance continues....

.............

Ok, I told you lot about the affair I've been having with my mistress and the neglect poor Goosey has been subjected to in recent months... 

She's been dolled up in her bedroom waiting patiently for me to return and lavish her with love and romance... 

Here's what happened: 

After over a month of abstinence I took my wife out and rode her senseless:clap: 
God she's dirty 
Arse action an all! 

She raised a few cheers from a white van driver on a round about

It's lust and love!  

..............

Was so effin brilliant to give her one again! 

Going to send her in for some surgery soon then take her out good'n proper... 

......

Plans are:
Big service
Brakes front and back,
Poss 18 inch wheels and nice part worn track tyres. 
Paint on skirts and back wing..

Then if I have any cash left I'm considering a de-cat pipe and re-map... Power will be over 500 but still on standard bottom end so undecided! 
O
I'm gobsmacked I haven't blown it up already! Would an extra .1 bar of boost and 40 or so bhp really stress it much more? 

Hmmm ....


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha u soooo crazy!!! LOL!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it Sam! Well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

If its tuned well it should be fine ? I say do it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Progress:
Goosey is currently at abbey for some serious loving! 
Just driven it down there, scary but brilliant fun!  
Spoke to mark and he's come up with a cunning plan to map Goosey 
Basically he will use a spare ecu to map so that he keeps the original map on my ecu..
If all goes to plan it will have switchable map for cat and no cat so if necessary I can put the cat in for quiet trackdays.. 
Hopefully I won't need this tho.. 

Fingers crossed servicing/brakes/bodywork will be done soon and mapping done just before Christmas

:clap:

Happy days!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

THE GOOSE COSMETIC SURGERY, GENERAL MAINTENAMCE AND SHOE SPRUCE UP REPORT:

YES! F..K YES! 

CHRISTMAS HAS COME EARLY!! 

Goosey has been completely spoilt in the last few weeks.... Every fluid changed, new discs and pads on back and new pads on front (amazingly the ap discs are still good:clap , new hicas lock out kit and tracking, sideskirts and rear spoiler painted and chips touched up.. and loads of other things.... 

AND! I BOUGHT THE WIFE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL NEW SHOES:clap:

the first time in over 6yrs of marriage that I haven't bought second hand...... 

The shoes are federal cut slicks for competition use only but still road legal.. fz-201 if anyone knows them? 

I will pick Goosey up from abbey on Sat then get the tyres fitted on Tue then next Sat will be heading back to Bedford for the how fast competition... 

Here's what may happen if its dry: 

- big end bearing failure
- I crash
- goose goes a couple of seconds quicker and puts itself in the top ten.... 

Wish me luck people!  

Merry Christmas all


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose has now been picked up, plucked and is ready for roasting on Sat ....

I say ready, ready if I can get my new tyres fitted Tue otherwise it'll be part worn perfection once again!

So happy with how the car is now.. big thanks to the lads at Abbey doing so many fixes, it is now in the best condition of my ownership:clap: 

Wish me luck folks for Sat! Feeling nervous about how much grip it will have. If its dry :nervous:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

couple of pics sorry for the crappy phone pics


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

still looking fine!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking Beautiful, good luck Saturday


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey sideways Sam, hows you buddy. Goose is looking gorgeous as every, nice to see you keep her in shape LOL must be awe that hardcore sideways driving you do. How many beer tokens you have to give up to get the work done at Abbey LOL. your mistress wont be happy you spent money on the wife just before christmas lol need to get the mistress a cracking prezzy fae Santa. How's tricks anyways bro?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments all! 

Dave - you diamond! - been missing your therapy man! Where you been?! Yeah Goosey's seen some pretty hefty "investment" recently but she's worth it! Have hardly used her the past few months so thought I'd treat her - she's a dirty, dirty bitch! 
How's your rebuild going? Still waiting for your thread! 

Being an idiot I've managed to fail at lots recently... 

However, I have unwittingly saved myself a lot of cash... Those tyres I odered - the really expensive posh cut slicks? - I think I ordered them in the wrong size! Luckily for me tho the company didn't deliver on time so I'll get a full refund.. unfortunately I am back on another set of part worns (continental sport 3) so have no hope of getting a better time at Bedford... 

Does anyone know how wide my nismo wheels are? I hadn't clocked it before but the 245/45/17s look a bit stretched... (the cut slicks I bought were 235/45/17) 

Another little faux pas was my mot... Or lack of! For some reason renewing my insurance didn't prompt me to think about the mot... I panicked when I found out as I needed tyres before it would pass  thankfully the good lads at partworn perfection sorted me out and I dropped the car at Abbey this morn and have just been informed it now has its mot again thanks to Abbey for sorting Goosey at last min! 

So, all set for Sat... I have absolutlely no hope of putting in anything resembling a competitive lap time but I will have a lot of FUN and oversteer!  

Tires are evil and must be punished... They are the enemy and must not be taken prisoner 

Cheers all!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going for 255/40 17s - have 245/40s on at the mo and they are a bit stretched.

Look forward to hearing what time you doid, but reckon it's a bit cold & slippy to set a really good time.

Cheers,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - you were spot on with your predictions... Was half a sec slower than last time but think had the conditions been good goose would have been quicker! So do you have tue same wheels as Goosey? 

..................................................................................

GOOSEY APRES HOW FAST REPORT: 

The honeymoon continues..... 

Was a fappin brilliant day! 

Didn't crash or break Goosey!  

It was bloody slippy - damp patches in braking zones and turn in points... Really put a dampener on getting a decent time. Still, somehow managed 2 of the 3 timed laps at 1:23.9.. Goosey is a consistent old girl! ( half a second slower than when I went in Augustwith perfect conditions) 

Goosey lapped (excuse the pun!) up my riding of her, didn't complain, didn't answer back and let me sleep after I'd finished 

Seriously impressed with how she guzzled every last drop till the tank nearly ran dry without even so much as a choke or splutter!  .... 

Brakes were good and the ap discs are still ok... Never in my life have a set of discs lasted so long! 

Although goose is still "only" running 1.1 bar I could only use full throttle in a straight line in third gear, even then on the damp patches it would suddenly break out at the rear, the front seemingly taking an age to get any useful power.... Brilliant! was even getting some 4th gear drifts going... 

After I finished with the "how fast" I chilled a bit watching another trackday on the other half of Bedford that we wernt using... The cars looked slow and the track was basically empty... I started thinking..... 
.....
5 mins later I'd managed to blag my way on and half spun on a hairpin in front of everyone.. my finest hour! 
Seriously tho massive thumbs up and thanks to the staff at Bedford... It was the cherry on the icing getting some bonus track time 



EXCUSES: 
Ok, although the brakes are awesome the abs isnt.. I'd hit a damp patch, the abs would cut in but when there was grip it wouldn't cut out until I reapplied the pedal... Felt like i was braking like a girl but it was just the abs! Honest! 

Does anyone know if I can disable the abs for track work without losing the 4wd? 

Vids:
These are the timed laps... Probably the closest attempt at what I'd call proper driving... I was genuinely trying not to drift... Until Tue end anyway!  should have only had 2 laps but they didn't flag me so I stayed out till they did 

Bedford Autodrome Club MSV How Fast Skyline GTR - YouTube

Here is another couple of laps with no application of brain before throttle/brakes/steering...

Bedford Autodrome West Circuit R32 GTR Skyline - YouTube 

Finally, quite a long one, please note no cones were harmed in the making of this vid. No standard of driving evident either 

006 - YouTube 


Goosey and I have just had our 1 year anniversary. The honeymoon really is continuing! 

Cheers all!

Sam


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

That GPS looking dodaky.. is that hooked up to the ecu? i thought they only had "OBDII" plugs for them...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice vids...but it sounds like there's a bird stuck between your brakes :chuckle: 
Nice driving in poor conditions!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe tweet tweet! 

It was just a garmin sat nav displaying speed but not connected to ecu... It seems pretty accurate and logged top speed as 112mph.. that's not that fast compared to other cars on EVO's board... R35 hits 113 mph but is 3 tenths of a sec slower than Goosey!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

lol i thought it was a fancy boost controller........ heeeeeey yoooooou guuuuuys im such a douche at times must be they funny cigs. :runaway:

Loved the video's bro awesome to watch. :thumbsup:

i would loved to do a video of me chasing you on one of my bike's or vice a versa though i dont think there would be a track in the UK that would allow us to gutter. :flame:

your a legend speshual sam you will go down in history as the ultimate tyre killer


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice driving Sam, glad to see the car is still running well.

Am due a visit to Abbey soon for a service before the next trackday in Feb- need some 888's first though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave you're a legend! Fuk going to a track we could do that on the road! Did I ever tell you about my 'appearance' when I lived in Glasgow? :nervous: 

You know how the GOCD affects us all differently... For some reason part of my disorder means I just can't handle seeing tyres with tread on Goosey... When I see the evil tyres I want to hurt them. On track I'm thinking "how am I going to really hurt them?"... My most memorable kill only took 20 mins... Horrible tyre with lots of tread, reduced to molten chunks of rubber flying off, stripped to canvas in mins.... Oh it felt good Mmmmmmm.... 

DEATH TO ALL TYRES! 

....................................

Ok I feel better now:clap:

Lee - good puck with killing the r'888 s.. if you need any help you know where to come. Seriously you'll notice a massive difference on track with those... When are you going to brands? I'll see if I can come along too  

Cheers all,

Speshul Sam


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam,

ha ha i am sure you will help destroy a set- i may ask for some advice as i can't finish off the T1R's that i was using before. 

The next day is Snetterton but Brands maybe on the cards later in the year. 

When are you next at Brands- may have to pop down and say hi :wavey:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Great vids Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

mambastu said:


> Great vids Sam :thumbsup:


Thanks mate  

Lee not sure when the next brands visit will be but would be cool to see you there! Let's keep in touch :thumbsup:u


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Lee not sure when the next brands visit will be but would be cool to see you there! Let's keep in touch :thumbsup:u


Cool, looking like the summer at some point- maybe sooner if Snetterton goes well on the R888's. Let me know when your next going- i'll pop down and hopefully grab a passenger lap if i cant get on track.

Stay in touch :thumbsup:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

love this car :thumbsup: trying to find me some of those mirrors haha


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Tyres look sick! can you take a photo of them ?

I have the nitto NT05 tyres.. be fun to test them out.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen - those federal tyres didn't turn up on time so I ended up with qnother set of part worns... It was bloody lucky they didn't turn up on time as I had ordered them in Tue wrong size doh! The nittos look good! What are they like? Are they good for sustained track stuff and are they expensive? Cheers 

Lee I've just booked Bedford on Jan 21 for 99 quid fancy it? 

Polished it last week (goosey)... Started with jet washing Tue underneath, got the local car wash lads to wash and dry it then spent about 4 hours doing a meguires 3 stage polish... Must say its looking better than ever with the new bits of paint work done... Sadly didn't get any decent pics and took it for a blast so its not quite as clean now... 

I'm desperately trying to find a trackday between the 7-9 Jan so if anyone knows of anything please let me know! 

I'm really tempted to got to the drift what you bring day at Santa pod on the 7th.... It would be a good way to hurt some tyres and I have a spare set of r33 wheels sitting in garage with tyres that need abusing... Hmmmmmmm.. 

I need my fix! 

Another vid from Bedford... This was the sen circuit... Top staff at Bedford let me play on it for free after the how fast event :clap: vid is a bit tame but I so nearly lose it at the chicane!  


4WD Sliding about... Skyline GTR - YouTube


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Bugger, those federals look amazing. Nittos wont be on the car until wednesday as i ordered too late  . Mate uses them on his 400kw drift car.

I paid $260.00nzd dollars each. Which would be cheap in your currency.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great vid man. You need a chase car just to film you and Goosey havin fun on the track


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen - pet us know how you get on with those tyres mate - always good to hear feedback ... 
Glensr33 - thanks mate yeah I'd love to get some footage from behind! Have you seen the shots from the spec c scoob? 

Cheers all:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

couple of new year phone pics after polish:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn dude! looks goooood!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

I sure have. Love when he goes into slowmo, great sideboob pix. Now for her full frontal :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> I sure have. Love when he goes into slowmo, great sideboob pix. Now for her full frontal :thumbsup:


:clap: now that would be so cool! Proper car porn!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Ooooo bedford, unfortunately am working that day- the one Saturday this month as well!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey man, got those NT05's on the car now.. Definitely recommend. Next track day i will give them a good test.. Look much better than my old mix match perished tyres. Went through some cool back roads and they handle amazing!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

She's looking amazing bro. Now you have the enemy on all four corners its time to destroy them bro LOL


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen - your car looks mint thanks for the feedback on the tyres be great to know how you get on withthem on track:thumbsup:

Lee not to worry mate, there'll be plenty more days like that  

----------------------------------------------------------


THE GOOSES NEW YEAR EXERCISE REGIME: 

after the excess of Christmas I thought Goosey could do with some exercise to keep her in top shape... 

I'Ve already booked Bedford for Jan 21 but have a weekend off this week so have been searching for somewhere to take goose... 

Goosey is going drifting! Proper drifting! :clap:

This sat ill be heading up to Santa pod for the drift what ya bring happy days! And boy am I going to kill some tyres! Yeehaaaaa! 

Will be taking 4 spare wheels with tyres that need to be punished! 

It will be my first proper drift day and I must admit to being a little nervous! 

DEATH TO ALL TYRES! 

BURN, BURN, BURN THE RUBBER!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> She's looking amazing bro. Now you have the enemy on all four corners its time to destroy them bro LOL


Dave - they're glens tyres not mine... Glens car too... How are you doing buddy? Fancy a we trip down to Santa pod on Sat?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Aw we realy need video footage of this weekend and maybe if dave heads with you he could video from the side so we all get to see you n goosey punish all those tyres


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> Aw we realy need video footage of this weekend and maybe if dave heads with you he could video from the side so we all get to see you n goosey punish all those tyres


 will of course be taking the camera for some footage! 
Would be great to get some out of car footage so will see what I can do 

Dave?? Fancy a we trip?? Would be great therapy


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

speeeeeeeeshual saaaaaaam 

whats happen buddy? whats popping? happy new year for 2012? how was your crimbo & are you sober yet??

i know its not your car lol im not that pie eyed today yet hahaha. i did notice the diff bonnet, seats, mirrors wheels & stickers on it.

leave it with me buddy ill ask my mate if he fancys coming down with me on sat. Ill tell him he can get on the track with his ST for some quarter times or maybe a passanger ride with you or glen that way we can film both of yous for your samellio account mmmmmmmm one of the best gtr porn channels on youtube man ooooops just spilled some baby gravy there thinking about your videos.

ill happily get videos from the side for yous no probs if i come down lads. will have a camera in each hand 

glen your r32 gtr is minted absolute stunner mmmmmmmm. love your wheels

ill email you later sam let you know if were coming down...... sounds like a plan.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Daaaaavvveeeeyyy! You legend! You need to come you know it makes sense! There's no drag racing just drift but I'm going by myself and could use some company and will have a free passenger seat  

Happy new year to you too buddy... Had a pretty shit one but nevermind... Didn't get wasted so have been making up for it the last few days... I'm never sober 

Fuk that'd be so cool to meet you :clap:

Cheers buddy!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

------------------GOOSEY BECOMES DRIFT QUEEN-------------------------


:clap:


dwyb 024 - YouTube


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

:clap::clap::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::clap::clap: awesome mate, some really nice driving buddy you defo know how to through goosey about the track & getting her rear end loose LOL. You got really good driving skills bro & defo a jedi tyre killer now. 10/10 from me.. though I'm jealous as that could of being me in the drivers seat gutter. The wee man loved it, was cool hearing him shouting bro plus don't know who was smilling more you or him hahaha. Brillant buddy.:fla:thumbsup:me::clap:


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

Was that your (unknown) evil brother minisam?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey you beaut:thumbsup: would have been fappin greast to meet you there man but next time buddy thanks for comments but seeing most of those guys my skills would be maybe 3/10:nervous: there was some seriously awe drifting goin on there!!!! :thumbsup:

Bedford autodrome is Gooses next date... 21st Jan... 2 weeks... booked the wholoe day

Gunther - danke bitter ya? call me you waster

Looking like i will be treating the Goose to a cage soon as well... THomas are you reasding this????

Another vid from the drift circuit but going the other way... lol... i drift ... i spin... again and again lol...

dwyb 011 - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

From the outside

Santa Pod - Drift Day - 07/01/12 - YouTube


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Kill the tyres buddy that's it LOL quality slides matey held them b:thumbsup:eautifully


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some top pics from Blaket Photography:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Loads of cool pics from that day. Goosey looking Minted buddy, especially going sideways. 

LOL you in the passenger seat in goose, that dude showing you how its done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Loads of cool pics from that day. Goosey looking Minted buddy, especially going sideways.
> 
> LOL you in the passenger seat in goose, that dude showing you how its done.
> :thumbsup:


spot on mate!:thumbsup:
That boy can drive!!!!:clap:

1 week today and i'll e at bedford again...... YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

You mean that boy can slide LOL. Didn't think any one was allowed to ride the goosey getting her arsed out wide. Dirty b*itch that she is LOL

Your a defo track addict buddy LOL good on you. more GTR porn fae samello productions coming soon on your local youtube channel. Cant wait it helps with the pain off not driving mine.
:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
Dave you crack me up man:clap:
Any progress with yours yet?? Where's your build thread?!
We must all help each other


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah buddy been working on the shell non stop all underseal & old seam sealed been cleaned & removed then metal been treated with my own pickling acid to clean the metal of rust. You could eat your dinner from it hehe. Just not got the time to do my thread yet plus its so old news who wants too to see my shady skills LOL




























Couple of sneaky peaky pics for you LOL, or just sign in to my Photobucket account bud to see what I've been up to buddy.

Ive down loaded some pics of goosey, hope you don't mind so.:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Kin'ell Dave that's so clean! You really got it bad man... Yeah me too... I like seeing thise pictures... Mmmmmm.. can you pm me your Photobucket details again? You know how useless I am!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cant see your pix nismoboy


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

I took them off buddy I didn't want to hijack sams thread LOL there you go put some more up for soon then. I really need to start a build thread LOL


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MTMuanBn.jpg

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MTEuanBn.jpg 

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQuanBn.jpg

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MDMuanBn.jpg


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MTMuanBn.jpg
> 
> http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/Nismoboy2/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MTEuanBn.jpg
> 
> ...


Dave you nutter! You have got it real bad.... It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one! 
Gees I eat my dinner off plates more dirty than that! 

WHERE IS THE BUILD THREAD?! WE NEED IT! 

................................................................

Anyway, Goosey is getting jealous of Daves wife so back to topic 

As previously mentioned I will be taking wifey for some thorough exertion at Bedford autodrome on Sat.. I cannot wait! 

Took her to the jet wash for a good scrub of her underside then to the polish guys for ahand wash then finished her off myself...  she's ****in gleaming! 

I am literally counting the mins till Sat, doubt ill sleep tomorrow night as ill be so excited.. yes I'm that sad! :smokin:

................................. 

I have also got a few upgrades planned :bowdown1:

So long as I don't crash or break Goosey on Sat ill be taking her to abbey for a de-cat and re-map on Tue. I think Mark is quite confident he'll be able to do a better map than the one that's already on there (its the same one as it came with from Japan) and probably take boost to 1.2 bar... He'll take my ecu out, replace it with a spare one he has and map that so we don't lose the map on my ecu.. if he can't get a good result in a couple of hours on the rollers then he'll put the original ecu back in... I'll just be a few hundred quid poorer... 
If he can get a decent map done then without the cat etc the goose will almost certainly be over 500 bhp! 

Hope it lasts! 

Foooooikin exciting times


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Oi you don't start. At least you get to take the wife out give her a good seeing too, get her arse out & giving her a proper thrashing.

Don't know why goosey jealous at least she got a great track life unlike mine haha.

People like you who make my gocd bad cause Goosey is hot man she smoking grrrrrrr. Beautiful example you have, I love Gooseys homemade video too that is another reason I try so hard as your doing what me & my baby want to do LOL. I haven't even got a name for my baby yet. Oh I hope I can make my girl as dirty as Goosey. 

I bet it takes you ages to clean all the baby gravy from inside her once you've gave her a good thrashing around the track haha. That her a clean for her date at track.

Yee haa I can't wait for the gtr porn on sun morning fae samellio productions hehe.

Nice1 you getting some new shit for Goosey fae "ann Abbey motorsport summers". Awesome I can't wait it will be worth the beer tokens bro, good on you I hope you get the power results you want. They guys no there shit Goosey will come a new woman she will prob be taking you for a ride now haha. Where two pair of boxers.

All the best for Saturday I'm sure you will be fine bro your a legend behind the wheel. I'm not jealous one bit you [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$%#d :bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Oi you don't start. At least you get to take the wife out give her a good seeing too, get her arse out & giving her a proper thrashing.
> 
> Don't know why goosey jealous at least she got a great track life unlike mine haha.
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Dave i'm grinning like an idiot! Your banter is cuffing brilliant!:bowdown1:

I will try and get that vid posted asap - Goosey loves the attention:chuckle:

Seriously excited about tomorrow.. just in from work and about to load my spare set of wheelss.....

I have sinned again....

I beg forgiveness!

I bought Goosey some new shoes!!!!!!

First time in over 6 years of GOCD I've done this... Haven't bought a new tyre since 2005:chuckle: I'm getting worse!!

Federal rs-r:bowdown1:

Even better they should be fitted at bedford after the track day:bowdown1:

Got them for a good price and the guy will come to bedford and fit thwem too_

RESULT!!!!

will i sleep tonight??????


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha I have my moments buddy.

You better get the videos up soon as im waiting. Can't keep me waiting to long haha. 

You tight [email protected]%#@*% LOL 6years. I'm guessing that will be Gooseys everyday shoes then you won't be destroying them in a hurry. 

That's good ain't it the guy going to come to fit them at the track for you, you going to destroy her old ones first on the track? 

Well enjoy your day with your fine lady bud I hope you's come back in one peice & with her new shoes on.

Hurry up with the videos. Wish you could up load them as quick as you lap the tracks you mad man. :chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Haha I have my moments buddy.
> 
> You better get the videos up soon as im waiting. Can't keep me waiting to long haha.
> 
> ...



:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Lol Wifey has new shoes!!!

Her old shoes have been put onto her spare feet for future destruction:smokin::smokin:

Had a great day!!! But 

Sadly someone reversed into the wife... the door was open, the guy didn't see it, reversed, hit the door and didn't realise until everyone started screaming so kept going for a bit... the noise was horrendous  It looks to have done only very minor damage but the panel gaps between door/bonnet /wing are all out so have no idea what needs doing.. Door doesn't shut like it used to either.. Not sure he'll be insured as it happened at Bedford although not on track - was parked up in the pit lane.. the guy has said he'll pay for it.. trying to have faith that he will..

Pretty shit but could have been worse so tried not to get too bothered by it and enjoyed the rest of the day...

Did 180 miles on track - obviously not all at 'race pace' but spent a fortune on petrol! 

There was hardly any grip in the damp conditions and it was cold so car temps seemed low and it wasn't that hard on it..

Didn't really get much sport unfortunately but had some interesting lapping with a Mclaren :smokin: ... 

Were a couple of R35's and R8's but seemed like the drivers didn't know the track.. 

After all the abuse I think I need a new g'box! It's still useable but is hard to get into 4th and crunches if you try to change quickly.. Not sure what to do about this... Hoping it'll last a while yet tho.. Also the speedo stopped working too. Does the cable attach to the g'box??

Spent agaes today cleaning it and must say it looks fappin beautiful:squintdan
Meguires polish makes it look so wet and shiny:bowdown1:
Wheels and tyres look really good too... The tyres are 235 wide but stretched onto a 9.5 rim (they are so much cheaper in this size). They don't actually look stretched so happy about that as didn't want goosey looking too slutty.. 
Haven't really tested grip yet but did try a roundabout expecting to understeer then oversteer but it stayed planted.. so far very impressed:bowdown1:

Taking Goose back to Abbey on tue for check over, map work and quote for repairing the bodywork.. 

Feeling slighty nervous about going for more power but having followed that mclaren think i really need it now:chuckle:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Any videos of Saturday Sam


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Glen its on you tube, there is a 20min video on there. Type in samellio in to you tube then click his name look at his newest upload you will see Saturdays up the top buddy if you can't wait LOL.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha cheers man

great vids guys, we now need to see the one of you chasing and passing that Mclaren


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry guys the long vids with mclaren didn't work properly... It came out at 20 mins but was actually only 10!... Sound and picture out of sync... Vid is uploading again so should be live soon... Actually bollocks its been aborted again argh! 

My mate rob got a good one from outside... Goose hunting down the mclaren...  ... Nice bit of filming from my mate as he's zooming but filming by hand... :


Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 059 - YouTube

Also bit of in car chasing a new GTR: 



Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 057 - YouTube


That's so annoying about tye mclaren Chase vid! I've uploaded it 3 times now but it keeps on playing the picture in slow motion and sound in real time... Vid should be 10 mins but comes out at 20! Any ideas? 

Will try using vimeo... 

Cheers!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Gutter about the door buddy, if that was my baby there would of been a murder. Sound like your door is out of alignment. Tell the guy you want a new door as the door hinges could of been damaged & bent that's how it ain't shutting properly & now you got gaps. You could always blow the dust of the ratchets and loosen the door see if you can get the gapping the same as the otherside. This usually a two man job as someone for holding the door & someone for ratchetibg the bolts back up once in place.

Sounds like your 4th gear synchro is on its way out prob due to all the track days LOL these things happen as you do drive the life out her buddy. All good but certain things need replacing once in a while so think it time to save more beer tokens up now as you going need a new 2nd hand box or get your one serviced. I'm sure a gearbox specialist would sort that issue for you in no time tho with a price tag of maybe £250-300, don't quote me tho. Save up for the os-giken gear kit or get a r34 getrag box 2nd hand get it serviced, reconditioned & up graded with OS kit. Hehe I'm a bad influence on you. Goosey deserves the best.

If to lived near me I would have your box in no time for you help save the beer tokens LOL.

I seen the video last night of the mclaren. You were doing Minted against it. The only reason he was getting away as he was breaking all the rules he had no track etiquette what so ever & what the [email protected]#k was he doing everytime at the chicane stick to the left everytime & cutting people up. Think goosey scared it LOL. Tho was nice watching you up its ass cause you could see that cool spoiler working all the time. Up&down up&down.

Loved that big power slide as well around the double right hander was Minted & plus you were doing at least 60-70mph haha. 

I'm glad you manage to keep a positive attitude & managed to keep going after Gooseys bump bro, glad you didnt let it spoil your day.
:bowdown1::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave you're a true gent:thumbsup:

Thqt would be brilliant if you coukd do the box! Could probqbly buy a new one for wuat it'd cost in petrol to get to Glasgow but it'd be worth it man! finally, we could meet and get wasted!!  

Thanks for tue sound advice about the box, have been thinking the same for a while now so obviously haven't budgeted for it  not sure if I'd need OS internals but seeing as there's usually a few around it might make sense... Great thing about these cars tho is that the box is so strong:bowdown1:

Called my insurance bout the door andf the guy doesnt pay i can hopefully get his insurance to.. thing about getting damage on a track day like my door is it seems so insignificant compared to what can happen  was kind of grateful that I had a scrape as its the first in over 10 yrs of track days! Hopefully the last for tye next 10yrs :smokin:

Was the vid in slo mo when you saw it?? That's what keeps on happening doh! Can't put it on vimeo either as its too big..

Feeling excited again.... Going to ride Goosey tomorrow.... Only to to abbey but there are some nice roads.... Deep breaths, in, out..... That's bettter.... 

But! Goosey will have over 500 HP ! Yeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaa! 
And new tyres!
Brakes are still good too... 


And probably a broken G'box  

Is it really bad to keep using it when the synchros are gone? - only crunches with hard use so maybe 3% of the time:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Anyway Davey, I massively appreciate your contributtion to the development of GOCD BUT there's maybe something more you can do for us

WHERE IS YOUR BUILD THREAD????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin::smokin:

WE NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Keep trying to get that Mcclaren baiting vid up, sounds like a fun day at Abbey!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Finally!!!

The Mclaren Vid:chuckle:

Goose is obviously faster and better than the super lightweight.. er i mean supercar:chuckle:

The driver was actually being a bit wqreckless and the only reason I got past was because he tried to overtake on the right and the car he ws overtaking pulled over to the right.. being a gent i kept my foot planted and sailed on past:chuckle:

Bit long but a few 'moments' to entertain ... (I nearly lose it)

Beford 21 01 12 007 - YouTube

Footage from the outside:

Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 059 - YouTube



Chasing a GTR:
Beford 21 01 12 008 - YouTube

and again!
Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 057 - YouTube

...........................................................................

Hoping everything is fine tomorrow... think it'll go on rollers wed for mapping wed...
Jimbostar is running the same turbos as Goose and making 550fly at 1.4 bar on a stock engine and has been for a while now... Doubt Goose will have that much but dont think it'll be far off......

Must goto bed and stop thinking about goosey!!!!!

Arghhh...

Help:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Another vid! 

For those with a serious case of GOCD! 

Beford 21 01 12 006 - YouTube


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Another awesome video buddy nice1 loving it. Oh must be good to be a professional tyres killer LOL or is a r32 GTR tester or track tester haha.

Think your gearbox will be ok for some time if it only happening once in a while under hard use, just take your time putting it in 4th under hard driving buddy. Maybe drain the oil out of it put fresh heavy shock proof stuff in. Nows the time tho to put the beer tokens aside for it the now so when it does go Pete tong you will be organised & ready to get a new one right away as can't let the video stop dude or be a few people not happy.

I will defo do a build thread this summer LOL I'm just to busy sorting this shell man, I should be finished it by tomorrow or thursday then its time to start seam welding & weld in my chassis strengthening bracing etc..... Plus straighten some of the metal edges fix a couple floor dents were some mongtard decided to use a jack on it & the floor supports. I want it to be perfect plus I may as well do it the now so don't need to do it later on in years to come.

What did Abbey say? You ask them about the gbox? When you got Goosey on the treadmill (dyno)? Nice to see what see does.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yo davey!
Need the build thread now! Now, now ,now! :squintdan:

Yup took it to Abbey this morn - uncle tone reckons you can't buy just the syncros anymore and it usually works out around 1k for tue bits... Not sure if I'm as well using a getrag 34 box or buying a used OS box.. a German friend got one last year for around 2k... Would cost nearly tyat to get the standard one re-conned... 

The speedo cable was broken so they'll replace that, give of an(other) oil change and think Goosey will be worked out on the treadmill this afternoon and tomorrow.... Will have to hassle them tomorrow if I don't hear anything! 

After seeing that mclaren make goose look slow I now realise it needs more power:smokin:

Just removing the cat should give it a few more horses 

Thanks for advice about Tue box... Hoping it'll last brands in Feb with gtroc and Bedford early march for the how fast event... Not sure how ill get on with changing slowly tho... Goose doesn't do slow! :chuckle:

Hoping the engine will last too lol! 

Cheers matey:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

yyyyyeeeehhhhaaaaaaa! 

Goosey is now apparently over 500bhp!  

Keeping boost at 1.1 bar with the de-cat and re-map it made 440 at the hubs! 

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkk that's going to feel good!

Hoping to pick it up Fri so will reporrt back then... 

AWESOME!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent result.

I have about 395 at the hubs at 1.4 dropping to 1.2 bar (only little -7s).

Post up the power and torque graphs when you pick her up.

I'm off to see my mate this weekend who owns a McLaren MP4......did mention an old GTR32 caught and passed one on the circuit.....!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Brilliant Mark! Interesting to hear about your results... Would love to see what mines like at 1.4 bar!!  
Have fun at the weekend - the maclaren is staggeringly quick! Made Goosey look slow!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

you still caught and passed it though:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:


daytona said:


> you still caught and passed it though:chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle::smokin:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome result I'm well chuffed for you. Goosey done well on the treadmill woo hoooo. 

have you even slept a wink LOL bet can't wait until fri.

She's a beast haha. 

Correction the mclaren was faster not now Goosey has been to the the physio.

Have fun fri & be carefull buddy don't you hurt Goosey or else big davey fae gleesga need pay ya a visit LOL
.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL! Again you crack me up davey! You should come down fae gleysge anyway and we could.talk shit and get wasted! 

Yeah man, really excites about collecting if tomorrow.. Goosey is going to fly!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

MAWESOME! 

JUST HAD THE RIDE OF MY LIFE! SO DID THE WIFE! :chuckle:

Really happy with the re-map! Incredibly Goosey is even quieter with the de-cat! I can definitely feel Tue extra power too idle seems better but car just feels easier/smoother to drive.. haven't had a chance to Reqlly drive it yet but amazed at how standard it feels... But obviously with shat loads of power:smokin:

God I want to do another track day now! 

Help!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

You have been to quiet buddy you & Goosey ok? How you enjoying the new power hike????


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yo davey! 
Yeah all good man thanks!
Not had a chance to drive Goosey recently as it snowed last week so brands was cancelled but hoping to go this Saturday 
last time I drove it it felt pretty ferocious! Impossible to keep foot planted for more than a second in London but feels like one very quick second! 
Still places left for the whole day at brands but being a tight arse and sling I only want an hour or so of track time... Going to call them this afternoon and see what they can do... Def going to do the gtroc day on the 26 th but need to go now! 
Need my fix! 
Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awright buddy. 

I seen you's got heavy snow on the news. Never got any up here which makes a change man tho we had mad frozen rain the day which was fun.

That's crap brands was cancelled but then again can't argue with mother nature I suppose.

LOL you choking to get that big right hgv foot down to the floor haha. Goosey wants maverick to open her wings LOL roll on Sat bro only three more sleeps. You reckon you get on track for couple hours then. Suppose how busy it is plus how much you can bullshit your way on, which I'm sure you will LOL

You should see all the awesome roads around here bro. Would give you a permanent chubby I'm telling you loads of long twisty roads in all directions mmmm cant wait to get back out on the crotch rockets now hopefully the GTR some time soon as well.

I'll arrange something in the summer once I'm flush & finished my studies to come down to something like totb or Santa pod down your way that way we can hook up get hnpd & have a laugh & meet in person bro. I want to go to some gtroc events to as i would like to meet & mingle with the troops. Chat GTR's all day with like minded pep with the same gocd disease I have as my mates ears can only take so much lol. 

Anyways amigo hope you get some track time on Sat look forward to the new video & watching Goosey spreading her wings

Take it easy:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey you beaut!  
You don't half crack me up! Showed my mate your posts and he pissed himself too! 

Looking food for brands tomorrow:clap:
Spoke to the organisers and it'll be fine for me to turn up in the afternoon and just do a couple of hours so long as the weather is ok... There's a bit of snow but its warmer today and fingers crossed should be good tomorrow!:clap:

Cannot wait! It's been about a year since Goosey has flown round brands! Hoping the staff have forgotten about me... 

Taking my mistress along for a ride.. she's probably the second most nervous passenger I've ever met with my mother being the first! She f...cking hates the wife so ill have the camera rolling to get her reaction... Going to be interesting as on the road if I even start to accelerate she starts screaming! Should make for an interesting vid

I'm definitely having an episode now man... Fancy coming down for some thereapy?  

Cheers my man! 

Speshul Sam with multiple GOCD's :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Put that video on youtube haha


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha remount the camera on the dash dude pointing her way, this will be epic haha :clap:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

You think that's funny buddy god if you ever met me & my mate norry you would be crying awe day as the patter is mental lol if only you could see our text messages to one another makes for great reading LOL

Good good let's hope the weather holds out for you. Take it easy maverick mind not to heavy with the hgv club foot now buddy. 

With gooseys new power hike I'm sure you will be reminding the marshals of how loud she is hehe tho I'm sure your girlfriendnds screams will be heard over Goosey to be honest.

Mind point the camera at the girl & wear your ear defenders as the loud screeching won't be your tyres due to gooseys new power hike bro it will be her lungs. You do realise after today there will be no mclovin for you hehe for a while, cool tho Valentines is Tuesday make upwith her then your main priority is to thrash goosey & film your girlies reaction LOL

Yeah ill defo need to hook up with you for some therapy soon bud

Anyways enjoy mucker & drive safely chat soon.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey - you crack me up man! :thumbsup::clap::clap:

Sadly, brands was cancelled it was a beautiful day and the track was clear but maybe there was a problem with the circuit lighting or something... Fkuk knows... Was really disappointed ... 

Was probably fate tho as goosey seemed sick and was cutting out in 4th  wasn't running so smooth on the way there either.. I think it was due to the cold that it was cutting out as although the boost was set to 1.1 bar it was hitting 1.25 then cutting out. I put boost to .8 bar and it still hit .9 bar (still felt savage too  ) but wasn't cutting out so maybe its safety measure in the new map? Also think the bad running is due to the cold weather and new map... 
Spotted Goosey has a tiny oil leak too (noticed 2 tiny drops on the garage floor) ... Poss passenger side front cv boot but will get it checked as could also be from turbos.

Had a few issues with the mistress on way to the track too.... :nervous:

I explained that I'd need to test Goosey and check she was guzzling like she should be... Waited till we were on a nice stretch of dual carrigeway.. Goosey started accelerating and the mistress went quiet... Very quiet... I soon found Goosey was cutting out so ignored the mistress and tried to figure out what Goosey was upto... 
The mistress was still being quiet... 
It was the quiet before the storm... 
Yes, she started blubbing before we'd even got to the track! 
It's going to be a challenge to get her and Goosey to get on 

When I got to the track it was pretty obvious there was not going to be a track day BUT there was some sort of drift day going on in one of the car parks... 

After some chatting to Tue organisers I'd somehow managed to get a drive in a 200sx then a r32 gtst 4 door and had a fappin brilliant time... 

So much fun! 

There was a silver lining to the cloud! 

Even got the mistress to passenger for the drifting and she didn't seem to mind it too much..

Will speak to Abbey about cutting out and get them to sort the oil leak so goose will be Rdy for gtroc... Then re-mortgage my house! 

Cheers all


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Took car to Abbey and as expected the cutting out was just because Mark had set a boost cut at 1.25bar and with the cold weather and the type of boost controller it was trying to run more.. Boost cut is now set at 1.4bar:smokin: The idle is temp related too and once warm is fine..

Oil leak I noticed was just a bit of steering fluid that had come out:smokin:

Chuffed to bits

Goosey was absolutely flying earlier today... a romantic valentines day treat:chuckle: 

Looking like Brands GTROC is going to be the next outing. Bravely Mark has volunteered to come and set my car up and get me to go round corners properly... We all need to wish him luck... He'll need it:chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup: 

Gave the Goose another couple of coats of meguires today and must say she looks amazing 

Just desperate to drive it properly now!!!!!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good to hear all is OK!

Will be coming to Brands if all goes well attaching front spoiler properly at Abbey.

Looks like I have managed to get hold of 4 Federal 255/40 x 17 RS-R tyres for a good price, so look forward to going in yours and seeing how they perform.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Good to hear all is OK!
> 
> Will be coming to Brands if all goes well attaching front spoiler properly at Abbey.
> 
> ...


Cool Mark 

Hope you get your spoiloer sorted and make it down... will be good to meet you:wavey:

I'm sure you will be happy with the federals - certainly much better than a road tyre..

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bring on the pix of the of the wax job dude, you can't tease us like that, we all wanna see those curves


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> Bring on the pix of the of the wax job dude, you can't tease us like that, we all wanna see those curves


Hehe they'd be just the same as all the others on here lol! 

Would be good to get some decent weather shots tho.....


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well It IS the pictures gallery  we don't mind realy We don't


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

oh ok then:chuckle:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah there we go, Oh yeah


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


glensR33 said:


> Ah there we go, Oh yeah


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awright bud. There needing pep to take part in who is the quickest Nissan GTR to go around Bedford bro. I knew your the man for the job LOL I already sort of suggested you haha. Details in the events bit of this forum buddy. May force be with you & don't let the side down.

Gocd Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Awright bud. There needing pep to take part in who is the quickest Nissan GTR to go around Bedford bro. I knew your the man for the job LOL I already sort of suggested you haha. Details in the events bit of this forum buddy. May force be with you & don't let the side down.
> 
> Gocd Dave:thumbsup:


Hehe good man:thumbsup:
Will check it out - thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Had the afternoon off and decided to test Goosey for the track day at Brands this Sat... Took my phone and got some really sahit shots but will post them anyway... Gossey is looking much better in the flesh!

The RS-R tyres seem so grippy when pushing on a r'about. 
Feels like it will be so much quicker on track - makes me nervous about Brands!!:nervous: 

Extra grunt really wasn't needed but OMG it's quick!
If it had the right clutch (and driver!) i'm sure Goose would be into the 11's:clap: Tempted to find out.....

The graphs from the power lines are below.. Over [email protected] at 1.1 bar (they reckon around 510 at fly)... It runs more power in the cold as it runs more boost so maybe this is why it has felt so fast to me! 

Only out for about 30mins earlier but the smile,,,, oh the smile:clap::clap:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Crappy phone pics of Goose after some Meguires make up





















Check out wifeys new shoes









need new nismo stickers!!!























Apologies for the utter rusbishness of the pics! I promise one day I will get some decent ones:thumbsup:

A few more from the drift day - Goosey looks better but awful with the 33gtr wheels on the back:chairshot

































































Here are the Dyno print outs... 
If anyone can tell me what they mean i'd be most grateful.... all i know is it feels cuffing quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:

Apparently the small dotted line is after re-map and the dashed line is before.... 409 before 440 after - same boost but with re-map and de-cat..































Seriously excited about going to Brands! last 2 times i'veben it's been cancelled but fingers crossed for sat!! Even better that Mark may come along and set the susp up... 

There a how fast at Bedford on March 11 so if everything goes to plan I'll see how much difference the extra power/tyres/susp settings will make!
Will also watch the vids and see what times it's doing at brands

Wish me luck all (er and Goosey!!)


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Weather warming up for the weekend, should be good for brands on saturday .


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

git-r said:


> Hehe good man:thumbsup:
> Will check it out - thanks for the heads up!!


Anytime amigo.

I knew I would be right up your street bro. Plus I know you can hang with the big boys you & Goosey make a great couple LOL.? Be nice to compare your times to there's plus you knowing the track will allow you to put down some good times plus you can compare your old times until your new times with new power & new suspension set up. 

Liking gooseys new shoes plus your phone pics ain't that bad. I think goosey looks awesome, especially sideways with her ass out one way & pointing her feet the other LOL. Don't mock the r33 wheels dude Remember function over fashion. 

Anyways awe the best on Sat I hope all goes well bud you Goosey have a good day hope Mark sets her up for you too. Make sure you do laps before set up & after set up & record the diffrence see how much your lap times improve. 2more sleeps to go.

Cheers disco Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Anytime amigo.
> 
> I knew I would be right up your street bro. Plus I know you can hang with the big boys you & Goosey make a great couple LOL.? Be nice to compare your times to there's plus you knowing the track will allow you to put down some good times plus you can compare your old times until your new times with new power & new suspension set up.
> 
> ...


Hehe Davey as always you make me laugh:clap: "ass out one way and pointing her feet the other" - you sure you're not a script writer for a comedian? Brilliant!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Brands Hatch Goose Report:

Well it was a brilliant day:clap:

Sadly though the arm from the arm from actuator to wastegate broke on the back turbo meaning i had to finish just before lunch :bawling::bawling::bawling:

Some of you may remember the same thing happened to the front turbo a few months ago.. why didn't i think to get the other arm done doh!!!:chairshot


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, here's what happened:



I turned up (late), got briefed quickly and had some great sighting laps in a 500bhp Evo 6 being very well drivien.. Got out on track before 10 am and started enjoying Goose to the full!!!!:clap:

Was also really touched to see the staff still remember me despite having not been for a whole year! They are a decent bunch

The weather was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:

Mark from Abbey very kindly turned up around 10.30 and quickly got stuck into Gooseys' suspenders.. i mean suspension:chuckle:.... He also adjusted the tyre pressure to try and eliminate any squeal from the federals..

I'll be honest and say that I couldn't really notice any difference but think this is because most of the time I had was stuck in traffic, not going fast enough to push to the cars limits... Also, I'm probably not a sensitive enough driver to notice 

Mark would make some adjustments, send me out for a few laps then check tyre pressures and try explaining to me what he was doing... I struggled with the last part but am so grateful for all his efforts!:clap:

I sadly only went out about 3 times before the arm broke but still enjoyed the day immensley... Got some great passenger rides from Paul (purpleskyline on here ) in his 600+ track R33 on slicks - fappin brilliant machine:thumbsup:

Mark arranged that I could drop Goosey at his beauty salon (Great Uncle Tone met me there and dropped me at the station) so Gooseys' arm will be fixed up very soon Thanks so much lads - really appreciate what you do :thumbsup: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

There were some very quick cars there but not a problem for Goosey - she loves a challenge:chuckle: The track was really busy and I couldn't get any clear laps for laptimes... BUT.....

OMG wait for this.....


........

Goosey did a 55 sec dead:clap: - even with an idiot behind the wheel:clap: (only using a stopwatch and video of the lap so probably not too accurate)

This means there's no doubt Goosey would break into the 54 sec bracket with a clear track.. that also means she'd be able to fight her way into a pretty ok place in time attack... Worth considering the timeattack cars run better tires and have more power and less weight, and that Fee Kindness came second in calss in an R32 in 2010 (last time it was dry) with a 53.659....

Really impressed 

Only got one vid worth sharing... 
Chased Millwallmart from here in his R35 then got stuck behind an evo 6... The Evo was very well sorted and the owner was a nice bloke.. he said it was running low boost and about 550bhp on the day. High boost was well over 600 apparently!!!! Was a properly sorted track car!! The guy didn't realise how quick Goose was tho - I don't think he even knew I was chasing him I :chuckle:

gtroc brands 25 2 12 003 - YouTube


Next event is how fast at bedford in a couple of weeks.. if it's dry and I don't drive too badly i'm hoping for good things 

Cheers all!!!!!!!

Sam










































Also a pic of the front left federal after some hard lapping - really good wear!!!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

git-r said:


> Hehe Davey as always you make me laugh:clap: "ass out one way and pointing her feet the other" - you sure you're not a script writer for a comedian? Brilliant!!


LOL I'm only funny when i don't mean too haha. Telling you buddy once you meet me & my mate you will need a new rib cage from laughing as when were together the patter just flys out our mouths. Funny shit telling you plus helps as well when your pie eyed.

Anyways gutter about the actuator arm bud. I remember that when it happened the last time "i guessed it was". You would of thought they would or replaced it the last time. Tho if it ain't broken why fix it I suppose. It will be cause of the new boost power I suppose putting more strain on the turbo actuators arm plus general wear & tear I suppose just from age plus you do throw her about the track like a wet tracksuit LOL 

So Mark tightened her suspenders & lowered her skirt & loosend her track shoes for you & you still managed to get her to scream the whole way around the track like the legend you are then break her arm drop her off at Abbey rehab clinic then followed of by a train journey home haha good day at the office for you buddy.

The video is pretty cool I especially enjoyed watching you chase that evo.

Nice to get some proper timing equipment in Goosey see what times your doing in her. 

I would of posted down my actuator arms for you if you needed bud as i got a spare set of mint standard turbos that only done about 30k miles in there life you could of had the actuators from. You really need to learn to use a spanner & ratchet as it a easy job to sort plus think of the Benjamin you would save. Better in your back burner bro for beer tokens or rizla's or new stuff for Goosey.

Anyways I'm off to start removing the sound deading from inside my baby. That's the bottom of the car rust treated, cleaned & underseal removed. Just need to remove sound deading then it welding time woo hoo.
































































Before you start I know I will be a build thread eventually LOL. 

Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fooo k nell Dave that's clean! I wish my women had undersides as clean as that - both of them! 

Seriously tho youre doing a fantastic job! Won't say what I'm thinking but you know what it is 

Got a text from lads at Abbey and Goosey is all fixed up and ready to be ridden senseless once again!  massive thanks to those guys! 

Don't have time to pick her up till sat morn but its cool as the insurance assessor will be going on Fri to view damage from that cnut that reversed into me at Bedford. The little fu kk er tried to say to his insurance company that my passenger opened his door as he was reversing... In other words was trying to deny fault.... Very rarely do I have violent thoughts but I seriously wouldn't piss on that little f u k if he was on fire... What a c n u t ! I couldn't have been nicer but the little twat completely took the piss. I'm happy that he will have lost his no claims - his insurance company told me they will send him a letter informing him he was at fault and that they will pay for the damage... There is justice

Horrible time the next 2 weeks but setting my sights on wifey and Bedford on mar 11 ..... If only there was a fast forward button.....


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a cheeky sod trying to get out of it.......may expect that from a member of the public, but a car enthusiast at a trackday!! He should be ashamed of himself!!

Got to say I was really impressed with Goosey and the grip she had at Brands - getting the same tyres you have fitted this weekend hopefully, although I don't have as trick suspension as you have, but will be interesting to see how it handles.......was spinning it's wheels all through 2nd gear coming back from Brands on the old tyres it's got on!

Cheers,


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam,

Did you run the Federal 959 RSR? I had these out for the first time on Sunday and they worked well at Snetterton, didn't go off at all really. what pressures did Mark drop to in the end- mine were squeeling a little in the slower speed corners..........then again i might have been trying to go too fast :chuckle:

Am down Abbey this week for some turbo attention :bawling:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL I'm getting there bud. I'm already half way through the sound deading. That's a sticky dirty job man worse than underseal. Can't wait to start seam & stitch weld her & weld in all my bracing then i can put all my nice new gear on mmmmmmmmm get her back on all fours.

Ano Ano matey i will get a build thread up eventually LOL once I sort the 4tho odd pictures I've got first of my build so far. I got mega issues bud.

Nice one glad Goosey sorted again. 

No way what a cheeky wee [email protected]#ker trying to turn it around make look like it was you. You have good discipline as if it was me I would of been dishing out a gleesga skeem beating the second he reversed into me. I hope your insurance shafts him wee nugget hope he cant pay next years premium as a result of his insurance putting it up. Karma will get him back.

Woo saaaaaaaa 

Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - great to finally meet you and your old man  with the tyres I'm sure you wont have any spinning up problems - thqt was the first thing I noticed after tye federals were fitted... Goose grips in 1st now 

Lee - what's up with your turbos man?  think you mean federal 595 rs-r -same as in the pic above... Mark basically kept them around 30 psi but you should chat to him as tbh i get confused when he talks technocal to me! 
Also, I only did 50 miles on track, usually I'd do 200:chuckle: and most of the time was stuck in traffic so still not really tested them properly... 

If its dry I will see at Bedford a week Mon 

Davey - yeah I know I'm trusting that cnut will get his karma soon enough!! 
... Now come on, where's your build thread?!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry i keep doing that, i did mean 595 rs-r. I spoke to Mark on Wednesday about them so i have a good starting point.

Turbo wise, we think the front one has given up the ghost so its time for upgrade :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh mate that's bad news  still, your standard engine will be quite capable of much more than those standard turbos can produce... You know Goosey has a standard r34 lump?  - and has been reliable.... So far :nervous: 
What are your plans?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking to go with 2860 -5's, map it to my whats there for now and it gives me options for the future to go further without worrying about the turbo's running out of puff. 

Need to speak to Mark and go from there really- its in there capable hands so all will be ok.

I imagine it will be similar on power to Goosey? Brands when its done?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

A silver lining to every cloud 
How many miles have your turbos done and at what boost? Disappointing one has failed


As you say you will be ok in their hands - the more I use those boys the more skint I am...
:chuckle: joke! They seriously know what thyre doing! Garages like abbey make owning an old complicated datsun an enjoyable and fappin quick experience.. we don't realise how lucky we are in UK with garages like this!

Say hello to Goosey when you're there - she's waiting to be collected tomorrow


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

You know what going to say Sam. Buy & tool kit & learn to use it LOL. Tell you what you learn to use a ratchet & socket set ill learn to use a keyboard & mouse to do my build thread LOL:chuckle::smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> You know what going to say Sam. Buy & tool kit & learn to use it LOL. Tell you what you learn to use a ratchet & socket set ill learn to use a keyboard & mouse to do my build thread LOL:chuckle::smokin:


Davey - I man, I ken, I ken! Problem is with me firstly I'm stupid, secondly I have banana fingers and thirdly I'm lazy.. Good enough excuse? 
I would really like to do all my own spannering but don't have time or space or tools...  

Brakes I do myself but with the ap's they've only needed changing once... Oil I'd rather pay the 30 quid and get someone else to do it.. I used to change oil but its such a ball ache getting rid of old oil, jacking car up etc etc... 

So, my friend, how can I help with your build thread?  

Hoping to come up to Glasgow soon so will email you as soon as I've made plans... Man, we will get so wasted :chuckle:

Picked up Goosey this morning and scared myself shitless on the was home... It was wet! 

Suspenders are all set to super hard for Bedford next week so not the most comfortable but hoping nice and flat round the track 

Met Jamie madden (owner of outrageously quick 32) and he said some nice things about how clean Goosey is despite being a track car.. chuffed


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*trombone player*

The mind boggles.......some one who blows hot air through an instrument for a living fixed up with a set of spanners......noooooooooooo.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL hey you guys. Surely you ain't that bad buddy? You do your brakes but not your oil haha bloody brakes are prob harder you mad man. The old oil you put in a old container & take it to your local council dump. You got banana fingers join the club bro I got tatty hands & carrot fingers which I plant in muck every time I go to my bed LOL. 

Coolio if your coming up just email me or pm me ill give you my mobile number. I'll dig the volcano out we can get mongtarded into the early hours morn:smokin:. You can meet my buddy norbit, he has frodo feet. So funny man defo make you cry with laughter as his banter is legendary man plus he got the coolest shyer foot out.

If you come up I'll make sure you learn how to use a ratchet as you will be helping with mine, ill defo kick you in to shape bud send you down the road a spanner monkey.

Disco Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> A silver lining to every cloud
> How many miles have your turbos done and at what boost? Disappointing one has failed
> 
> 
> ...


Turbo's are original ones on nearly 70000miles, have run 1.1 bar for most of there life from what i can see- certainly the last 7 years anyway.

Agree with what you say about Abbey :bowdown1:

Good to hear you have her back, where is your next trackday?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tone - Hehe you think me with a set of spanners is bad... Have you ever seen me with a crash helmet, GTR and race track? :chuckle:

Davey - Hehe you diamond! Would be great to come and get my hands dirty on your girl ... Possibly coming up start of April but will def let you know and he in touch... 

Lee - that's a shame but I'm sure it'll be much better once fixed 

..........................................

Goosey has sadly not had the best of luck recently... After brands at the end of Feb and the broken actuator arm I was hoping to go for q better lap time at Bedford how fast... It was cancelled there was a normal trackday though so I decided to go along for the afternoon of that... First time I went out I was absolutlely gutted though.. Goosey had very nearly broken the noise limit.. I then had to drive slowly round one part of Tue track until about 1 hour before the day finished Goosey broke the noise limit and that meant game over.. it also means ill never be able to go back to Bedford with the car in its current state  

The cat may well be going back in as I fappin love that track but I will need to get the map checked to be safe 

1 step forward has meant 2 back...  rollops!

I can't even say I particularly enjoyed the time I did have on track as Goosey is so fast at everything there was nothing there to play with and I could go for a lap time because of Tue noise..

Also noticed the oil breather pipe seemed to be breathing a lot so hoping engine is ok! The pipe runs under car and vents near back diff but it seemed to have breathed a lot as I could wipe a good fingerful of the stuff ... Feeling a bit nervous! 

Car seemed to be running perfectly otherwise tho  seriously quick at everything! Just needs a decent driver! :chuckle:

Undecided what to do about noise but will speak to lads at abbey and see if they have any ideas... 

Hoping to get it out again soon... (goosey) :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not much to report other than a brilliant Sun morn drive... Goosey, nice weather and clearish roads made for some serious smiling 

The way it accelerates is ridiculous on the road! Goosey could quite easily take me to prison in a few seconds :chuckle:

Still no idea where the oil is coming from but not getting smoke from exhaust and dip stick level hasn't moved so am hoping its from the diff... Please watch this vid and and see what you think! :

Oil leak - YouTube

Taking goose to abbey on Friday for bodywork repair after that cnut reversed into the passenger door.. also will get q quote for the bonnet and bumper as they're a bit chipped after the few trackdays its done 

Tempted to get them to fix the box too.. just not sure if I want it repaired or upgraded... 

Hmmmmn .....


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Oil coming out of the breather?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen said:


> Oil coming out of the breather?


Thanks mate, yeah was thinking that but it seems a lot and has me worried! Not sure what a normal amount is!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Shame about the noise at Bedford, want to do this track but doubt i will be able to get away without black flags- you were my bench mark for whether i would be ok on the noise stakes.

Would a sports cat help?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the easiest thing for ky car would be to put the standard cat back in... 
Does your car run the standard cat? I think the 34 silent power exhaust is quieter than the 32/33 system so you should be ok... 
Any news on your turbo situation?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine runs a full de cat, although as you said the HKS is quieter on the 34.

Whats the noise test limit set to at Bedford, mine makes 98db stationary everytime but its the driveby that i think will get me.

Turbo's are being changed for 2860-5's, cant wait :runaway:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Bedford static is 101db but mine was making around 96 I think.. maybe not worth risking Bedford
Bet you can't wait to get your turbos! Any idea when it'll be done?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Cars booked in for beginning of April.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good news about gooseys heavy breathing:clap:
Oil was coming from diff not engine :clap:
Just the diff breathing after getting hot... Not sure why it'd do that consistently accelerating to 150mph Hehe! 

Goose is currently in the beauty salon having some work done on the damaged passenger door.. didn't bother getting her bonnet and bumper done as the quote was over 800 quid!  
Should get her hack by the end of the week fingers crossed with air con fixed too 

Apparently will need remap if cat goes back in so for now it will stay as is.. bit of a bitch as I was hoping to test the lap time with new tyres and more power but nevermind.. brands is on the April 4 so will try getting a lap time there instead... There has to be a 54 sec lap I hope! 

Currently having thoughts of taking my BMW 330 se to Bedford on Sun... This is a truly great car! Really comfy, really cheap to buy, really cheap to run and about as firm as my stomach round the corners! 
Slightly worried that ill have more fun using it on track as everything will be quicker... Unlike Goosey where everything is slower! Lol! 

Need a track day, need my fix... 

Help!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

its all been quiet on the Goose front recently... 

With the cost of track days going through the roof at this time of year and all the fair weather brigade getting in people's way its been hard to exercise Goosey recently... 

However! 

On Sunday I had to take my mistress to stansted really early... It's about an hours drive from where I live and given that previously goose made the mistress cry in seconds I thought it would be an interesting journey... Amazingly, not one tear was shed! 

Has Goosey gone soft??? 

OF COURSE NOT!  

being on the north side of London so early id planned a little treat for wifey... Santa Pod
Not only would Goosey have a go at the quarter mile but also a timed handling track :clap:

It was such a beautiful day :clap:

Arriving so early meant I got loads of runs with no queing which was great for temps!
Goose has done Santa pod with 450 hp and 480 hp and both times the clutch would slip if I tried to launch hard. With 510 hp I wasn't very optimistic about getting a great time but hoped to see an improvement in top speed... 

Goosey didn't disappoint! 

After several consecutive runs I could hardly believe the timing slips... 

11.9 at..... 125 mph! 

Lots of the runs were over 120 mph but only one managed to break into the 11 sec bracket. I'm sure with a better clutch goose would be mid 11's :clap:

I had to ease it off the line then floor it otherwise the clutch would slip. Everyone must have though I was a really shit driver! 

Was over the moon with the quarter time so headed to the handling track... 

Having spoke to the marshalls running the track I knew the record was 38.5 seconds. After only 3 runs goose had put in a 37.5, then a few more runs had the record down to 37.2 secs 

I felt goose had done enough serious driving and had a big enough lead to retire from the competitive lapping and get on with the more important task of hurting some tyres! (i should have got a better time tho as by the end of the day a Scooby had beaten Goosey by 7 hundredths of a sec!  
I changed my back wheels over (dont want to destroy the federals just yet!), pulled the 4wd fuse and did some damage! 
The course was impossible to drift as the cones were so narrow there wasnt room to have the car sideways through them... So I hit a few cones.... Lol nearly all of them! 

Couple of vids:

handling track drift - YouTube


santa pod 13 5 12 006 - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey - think you need to see these vids bro! 
My old flame! 
A mate just sent me these vids and they're from 2004! Knockhill in the wet.... Perfect!  
Pulsars don't drift! :chuckle:

Pulsar Drifting @ Knockhill 2 - YouTube


Pulsar drifting @ Knockhill - YouTube


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awright buddy

Last time I checked there was no updates on your thread. Then I checked the day I seen all your new videos, wtf. I didn't get a email so hopefully this will re-subscribe to it lol.

So what's popping buddy? Love the gtir drifts lol awesome. I think I was there tbh as I get de ja vu once I seen it. 

Nice to see you put goosey up the strip tho think you could do better but at the same time don't want to hurt her lol.

Thought you were coming up to rainy gleesga in April? You patch it? 

I'll pm you my Moby number bro that we can stay in touch that way and save me trashing your thread with awe my cheap banter. 

So what's the latest amigo?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey - yo buddy!  been living the dream here - working, drinking and pullin the heed arf it! 
sadly no romancing of goosey tho 

Didnt make it to Glasgow either.... 

Really not much been happening :bawling:

however!
took goosey for a little blast last week and decided to stop off at the garage to get some brake fluid as the warning light had come on.... Told the mechanic not to worry and just top the fluid up... Luckily he knows I talk complete shite and didnt take my word and checked himself... Abs unit block thing was leaking! Had to leave the car there and get train home.....
Still, every cloud
Goose is going to be treated to some TLC 

the lads will fix the abs, change oil check it over and fingers crossed fit some sort of silencer so I can go back to Bedford for the how fast event. And double fingers crossed get it done by Friday as I have a few dates planned!

This sat is suprapod at santapod goosey has been invited to make an appearance!
mainly she will be there for some serious arse action but hoping to get a few runs down the quarter too...

next sat is Bedford how fast there are still places left but I cant book until I know ill have goosey gagged! A mute goose, a happy noise meter makes...... 
Been looking to do this day for months as I think there will be a serious improvement in time since our last visit... Hoping to betaking at least a sec off if its dry


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

if this gets done then I also have some other treats for the old girl

I boutght another aircon pump so will finally have working aircon

then I plan to get the box reconned..

Then possibly get the springs swapped for softer ones - this will apparently make it better on track and it might just make it slightly more comfy on the road as currently its hard as nails! 

Feeling really excited about getting out in it again

wish me luck folks!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No good news for goosey
shes been stuck out in the rain at the garage for over 2 weeks now! (they are still waiting fir a seal. Kit for the abs) 
Really disappointed 

Goosey missed suprapod on sat just gone and will miss how fast this sat coming.... 

Because of the above I was forced to do the following to my trusty rusty daily bloater....

oh it felt so good










big thanks to my mate rob for taking some great footage

Suprapod e46 330 se drifting - YouTube




I may have accidently got the diff welded when they serviced it the day before suprapod

hope to have some goose pics and updates soon....

really missing goosey!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Crappy lucky. 

Did you fix the issue with your diff? Mine is pushing it out too.. even stripped it right down and cleaned it all out.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah i know mate:bawling:

Was going to take the barge out to bedford today but can't now due to the flooding.....

The diff oil level is fine and apparently all ok according to the garage... hasn't caused any problems so far

Does yours do it after heavy use?

Been looking through some old vids....

thinks she looks so beautiful in this short clip in proper HD...:clap:

Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 054 - YouTube


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah mine does it when i abuse her. gktech are making a larger back cover for the r200 diff but not for the gtr  Might have to try get them to make one for the gtr.

Can't wait to see more videos of this thing!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not been the best month with Goosey but more on that later...

Yesterday, finally, I got to exercise Goose at Brands:clap::clap::clap:

Here she is: (Excuse crap pics..)






















It was an eventful day!

I didn't know until 1pm on the day that the car was fixed (was an eve track day).. Picked it up at 3, got onto the motorway, tested 4th gear and thought something was seriosly broken in the transmission.. made an awful racket!  Amazingly it only made this noise once and then slightly less bad twice and then was fine so thought i'd see what happened on track..

The noise didn't return on track or on the journey home:bowdown1:

However,  about half hour before it finished Goose started cutting out at the top of 4th gear in both high and low boost settings so called it a day..

Despite losing a little bit of track time it was awesome fun

It was a retro magazine track day and some of the cars there were absolutely stunning

Didn't get any good sport as Goosey was too quick on the straights but there was a mk2 fiesta that was much quicker thru corners that was really impressive...:bowdown1:

Was such an amazing mix of cars there - vw beetle, old ford granada, rs cosworth mk1 escorts.. so cool!!

Vids uploading but nothing out of the usual.. I was hoping to get a 54 sec lap but the best I managed was a 55.5.. I seriously need to improve my driving - im sure the car will go faster!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Little vid

At the end before i get a STEADY board shown at me by the marshals :chuckle:

I was trying too hard and not my best laps but was good fun

00003 - YouTube


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

always fun to see your videos! 

But might missed it, but what's that screen?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I aim to please

screen is just a stnav but it logs top speed (131:smokin


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

You sure know how-to please me! (no **** ) 

Aah funky satnav! Enjoy the weekend mate.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe thanks thanks man!
skol!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome buddy, another great day out with the mistress. Love hearing her scream haha. Glad went well & you goosey are home one peice tho. Was down totb last week bud awesome got loads vids & pics need show them you likey a lot. Cheers for the gtr porn your a legend oh nice drifting in the Beemer before I forget. 

Dave


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Ever tempted to ditch the ABS Sam? Save you getting a seal!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Not as easy as that the ABS block also reduces the pressure to the rear brakes, so you will need to add a biased valve fitted.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey! Man I missed you brother! I was worried youd been cured you are my therapy - keep up the banter my man

willrobdon - yeah as mark says its not that simple.. I wouldnt mind ditching it tho as im sure it slows me down in the wet... If that makes sense? I think it cuts in too soon and means I have to break a lot earlier! (or crash)..

Mark sent you pm

cheers all!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you still running stock sump ? 

Car looks and still going great.. cant wait to take mine back out.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah as far as i know it's all stock apart from cams and h'gasket..

any plans for yours?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Shows you don't need a large over the top sump then 

Um 850cc injectors, tune and see what my setup will max out on. + more playdays!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen said:


> Shows you don't need a large over the top sump then
> 
> Um 850cc injectors, tune and see what my setup will max out on. + more playdays!


Not sure about sump - lad at abbey reckon its better not using cut slicks like r888's as the extra cornering g can lead to oil starvation... Also they say its track specific eg long fast corners are the worst.. I remember being in a mates r32 at spa in Belgium that killed its bearings. Worth mentioning the car had no oil temp guage and was being used hard at high revs for a long time so maybe the oil got too hot?? 

Sounds like yours will be quick! F'ing quick! Seriously, I actually think I had more fun more of the time in my old standard 32... (its a more extreme fun in goosey tho and I love her far molre than 'lightning) .... Problem with quick 32's is there's not much that will be anything like as quick so there's bugger all chance of getting decent sport at a trackday... 

Can you imagine what it must have been like to own a 500hp gtr in the early 90's?!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Had the last couple of days off and spent some quality time with the Goose

Decided to make her a queen.... A 'show' queen:chuckle: .. kind of..

Yesterday, I took all the wheels off, cleaned them, swapped front to back, cleaned wheel arches and sills and did my back in:bawling:

Today, I cleaned engine bay then did a 3 stage meguires polish...

Probably the most exercise i've had.:nervous:

Feel absolutely knackered!


Here are some pics......

Up she goes!! (before polish)











Gave the wheels a clean but could really do with some new stickers...











Bought this wheel nut remover from amazon for £35.. Makes it a lot easier but don't think itll last - feels so badly pt together!











Front wheel arch before (pic makes it look worse than it was):











After:











Then of course, this:











Then did all other wheels/arches/sills:

(no rust thank god!!:clap











That lot took took hours!!

Onto todays stuff...

Egine bay:





















Polisihing:

After stage 1:











After stage 2: (notice any difference??:chuckle











After stage 3: obviously it rained as i was trying to do this so had to finish in garage hence pics... will get some proper ones soon - she's sooo fit!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Tweeet tweeel lol grrrrr goosey looking good bud. 

What happened you take a knock to the head or something bro. Your working on her lol.

Only kidding bud that's a fantastic job you done there. She looking good damm good. Glad you got no rust issues buddy. You should maybe buy some por15 & treat goosey to a few coats in some rust hotspots & maybe some new underseal as well help keep.her water proofed. 

Your sills look prety straight tbh very straight actually I'm so jealous I had to heat, hammer & weld mine straight lol

Before you start I'm still working on her I've just about finished the shell & then its time to rebuild woo hoo get put all my nice shinny new & restored bits on & I will da build thread one day as I've been snap happy with the camera & took pics of everything ive done. Tho there that many great build threads on here no one wants to see mine as it all be done before. I just keep the pics as proof of work done to her. She's not moved since 2006 since I abbandoned her at my m&d driveway lol to play on the bikes. Can't believe I've owned her 9years in July as well the gocd is coming back stronger than ever bro as it kind of went awol for a while. Thank yourself for help keeping it alive within me haha.

Cheers disco Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Davey! Where have you been!!

this thread isnt the same without youre banter!

good to hear you got your shell finished... Now hurry up and get it built up and let us have the the project thread it will help with the gocd! 

lol, I dont mind getting my hands dirty... Esp with the wife.... Just find it a bit embarrassing meeting the lads in the boozer with all the shit under my fingernails... Luckily they dont ask too many questions

Got gooseys underside washed dried and undersealed by abbey last year.. Also got them to paint any bare metal that was exposed.... The stuff they use stinks and made the underside all dirty... Hmmmmm .... You think I should get it done again?? 

Your every trusty skyline junky


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol I've been busy busy mucker. Had my first pro b class fight recently at end of July so been all training & no play for me lol. Plus I'm working like 70 hour weeks as well aaaargh. 

It's no completely finished still got wee bit more to do & then I'm good to go. 

Lol tell you what you can buy these things called gloves ill donate you a free box of 100 so don't chip or dirty a nail haha. Good on you for getting your hands dirty I'm proud of you. 

If abbey done it you know its been done right to be honest, they are one of the top skyline garages in the uk. They prob use all the best stuff anyways so I wouldnt worry about it to be honest
I might look dirty buddy on the surface but bet its doing its job by keeping the underside clean, dry & rust free lol. As for been dirty & stinking prob a function over fashion product tbh. 
I've done three coats off epoxy mastic 121 paint then seam sealed all the seams with sealer then covered the lot plus seams & sealer with 2 coats of por15. Just need to cover in a rubber stone chip then I'm done. Plus want to add heat resistant tape like Nigel "satisbodyguard" done to his shell then fill the floor rails & nooks & cranny with dintrol/wax oil. My girl will then be 100water proof & as close to possible to be free of rust I hope lol. 

I'll pm you my number bud ill chat to you via text or what's app or something. 

Gocd Dave


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

70hr weeks? - you need to find some time to relax and take it easy
-that's too much! Man you must be tired.. you missed my joke about fingernails....:chuckle:
Pro match - any vids?? - i bet that takes some training... i reckon a good session 'polishing' with goose would tire you out tho!:chuckle:
How did it go? - did you win?? get payed enough for some treats for your misses?

You know what I'm going to say now buddy....:smokin:

where is your build thread?! - i've no idea about half the stuff your talking about but would love to see it! last pics were mint:bowdown1:

Epoxy majestic??? are you meant to sniff that??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

'some' news... 

Spoke to garage today and Goosey should be ready for me to pick up on tue:clap:

Also, i'm booked for the GTROC/MLR track day at snetterton next Fri:clap::clap:

Really crossing everything that the car will be ok....

Will be my first time at Snetterton so very much looking forwqard to it

........

Because the wife has been away so much recently my eyes have been straying... I got the diff welded in my 330 for some fun but it wasn't enough...  not long after, I strated looking on pistonheads/autotrader and the inevitable hapened.... 

Ooops:



My new everyday car :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Goosey is quite happy about this - she has no confidence issues


Back to the Goose:
Here are some crap phone pics I took after the polish... they dont do her justice!!











.............


CAn't fappin wait till next week... Will pick up the wife on tue, go drifting in the 330 wed, do 300 miles in the m3 thurs and then goto snetterton on fri!:smokin::smokin:

Going to properly fix myself up:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::smokin:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Sam, car looks great after some TLC, if you want some stickers for the Nismos, check the ones on my build thread.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> Sam, car looks great after some TLC, if you want some stickers for the Nismos, check the ones on my build thread.


Thanks man, will check it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had the most fantastic day with goosey on sunday... Haven't stopped grinning since

It wasn't Goose's usual exercise... 

Spot the difference?












Then she got dirty....










Think she looks ok on the 33 wheels



Goose was at Brands , but not on the track - in one of the paddocks! 
It was an allstars drift acadamy day and Goose was fappin awesome:bowdown1:

I trned up, swapped wheels, removed 4wd fuse and checked the boost controller was set high... it's really necessary to have over 500bhp in a rwd car on a half wet track...:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

WOW!

IT WAS FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The guys running the day were a top bunch and said some lovely things abiut goose
I got tons of track time and have definitely learnt a bit more about drifting! Most fun/biggest skids i've ever done!! 


The day was quite easy on engine as i never used more than about a quarter throttle an tried not to over rev.. didn't even kill one set of tyres either despite them only costing £6:bowdown1:

Goose seemed to love it! 

The noise that i was hearing from transmission is clutch slip i think... only does it 4th gear in high boost.. not in low... was fine all day

Planning to get lads at abbey to recon the box so will get clutch done too.. 

Vids are still processing but will post them once done... 

WHAT A CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

vids: 
Probably some of the least effort drifting ive done so far ... Until I spin of course! 

3 Goose brands drifting 7 10 12 021 - YouTube

Trying to 'twin' with a 200.... This is a lot harder than it looks! I couldnt stop watching the 200 and kept on ****in up! Cannot describe how exciting it was! 

200sx 2 Goose brands drifting 7 10 12 028 - YouTube 

More spinning lol:
1 Goose brands drifting 7 10 12 015 - YouTube

Chasing an r33 
r33 Goose brands drifting 7 10 12 024 - YouTube

goose was awesome! 

there are other vids on my channel but didnt want to bore all you guys! 

Going to start a thread 'why the 32 is the best GTR'S and share one of these vids.... You cant do any of the above in the 33,34 or 35 :chuckle: 

LONG LIVE THE 32!

GOD BLESS THE GOOSE, LONG MAY SHE REIGN OVER US! :chuckle:


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like great fun


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Great stuff, I may get a set of R33 GTR wheels as a spare set for my future drag days.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great driving Sam :clap:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great vids sam, your realy startin to look like a pro at the diffin, keep up the good work,
you need to bring someone with you to get some good outside footage next


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads! 

Was so much fun 

the problem with doing that sort of day is that once you've finished you just want to do it again.... And again... And again!!!! 

goosey laps it up! ( no pun inteneded:chuckle::chuckle


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Good skills sam


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

looks nice as on 33 rims....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Good skills sam


Thanks Giles:smokin:

Hows things?? -hope you're well



Goosey has been very naughty!:chuckle:

I had a special german friend staying and had to find something to do so he could get a Goose fix... 

Fortunately there was a drift day at brands that i just managed to get to for the last couple of hours..
I don't like drifting Goosey as she's too nice to damage but she does it so well.... :bowdown1: such incredibly good fun:smokin::smokin:

Finally I got some outside footage of the goose:smokin::smokin:

It's in HD and be sure to get the volume cranked up... sound quality is a bit crap but you can hear Goose sing...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhsX0elVG2k

What a day :smokin::smokin:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Your Porsche RS vid really help me decide in getting a GTR R32! I am picking her up today. I am selling my 993 4liter with itb's, 295 cam etc. The GTR will definitely bring more HP with the proper mods!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

git-r said:


> Thanks Giles:smokin:
> 
> Hows things?? -hope you're well



Yeah I'm good thanks mate, you ?

Have been chatting to Mo about taking the GT86 for a slide/play round the North Wealds cones again if you fancy it


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Camlob - pleased to be of service the vid I told you about was a 993 RS taken years ago at Bedford.. This was in my old flame (white lightning) which was a very similar spec to yours... .9 bar boost standard turbos 350bp... This is the one
YouTube

Giles - yeah all good man! Same old, same old.... Wake up in the morning and think how lucky I am to be me.... Living the dream :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
would be awesome to come and see you and mo at north weald again... Keep me posted


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey hey wicked man, goosey's looking great sideways  great outside view


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Glen


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

I want my car to handle like goose! Did you eliminate HICAS? Did you put a aftermarket LSD? Does it have a ets pro?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Answears are all on the front page of his thread Buddy. He has no hicas, has uprated LSD, which thinks is possible cusco one & no he doesn't have ets pro yet. I don't call him side ways Sam for no reason you know lol him & goosey are a match made in heaven.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam, 

Looking at Brands on the 14th December, just waiting on confirmation- you around for then?

Lee


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave how's tricks mate? living the dream I trust

camlob - yeah there's a spec list on first page... Its had loads of stuff done on the suspension and handles beautifully but any r32 should be the same.. What makes mine so 'arsey' is the diff. It's some sort of updated item that makes the car go sideways.. Very! Even in 4wd!  

Lee - hope you go to brands tomorrow and have lots of fun! Sadly im working but am going this Sunday but in zie BMW..fingers crossed I'll manage to get some laps in the afternoon... See below why not the goose..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*GOOSE REPORT:*

After a couple of drift days goosey was straining at the tyres to get some proper exercise at the track.

Thanks to the kind staff at brands gooseys frustration was subdued and a day at the start of November was chosen.

GOOSEY WAS SENSATIONAL!!!! :clap:

turning up just after lunch, not booking and hoping they'd let goose loose it was a massive buzz when I quickly ended up in the pit lane. 

The traffic was very busy so no timed laps were on the cards but a lot of exercise was

The track was busy but dry to start with then very wet and quiet to end... Perfect! 

Goose was probably nudging 130 mph on the main straight with no cutting out like the previous time and everything just seemed to work perfectly 

the brakes were awesome, the acceleration was awesome, the balance of the handling was awesome (last time I was on track I was in an m3 - goose felt so sharp in comparison I thought I was going to cut myself!) and the grip was... Errr... Not so good.. The federal rsr tyres I bought last year still have plenty of tread but were sliding and squealing all over the place! Quickly got black flagged for tyre noise then again for drifting.. 

Despite the lack of grip goose was still flying and had some great sport with a golf gti. The golf was stripped, 330bp and had Yokohama ao48's... although it felt like there was no grip there was only the last corner where he seemed to gain. Interesting as the Yokohama's a much better tyre. Goose was obviously quicker on the straights and would make some space but kept on getting caught in traffic. Then the golf caught up and it was fascinating to see how close it was round the corners... Brands is such a great track in that way 

the whole afternoon goosey was lapping up the punishment, temps staying nice and low and the brakes worked tirelessly. Was so happy with how it went :clap:

The day finished at 4 and at about ten to 4 I felt a loss of power... I pulled into the pit lane and aprehensivelvely looked under the bonnet.. The problem became clear very quickly... The actuator arm on the front turbo had broken (again).... 

Losing all of ten mins of track time I stood back, laughed and thought how fappin great the goose is.... Break at the start of the day and leave me stranded at the track? - No! Do countless hard laps then break 10 mins before the end of the day.. Oh, and be perfectly fine for me to get home in too 

I love you goosey!!!!!:clap:







Since then goose has been sat in its bedroom waiting for some attention.. 

GOOSE ATTENTION SCHEDULE:
-Firstly goose will be cleaned, polished and massaged hoping to get this done sat morn...
-next thurs off for Christmas holidays at abbey... 
-itinerary for Christmas hols:
-gearbox rebuild, unsure of what spec yet but probably just standard or maybe r33 stuff.
-clutch recon
-both turbo actuator arms properly fixed
-Bodywork - bumper, bonnet and possible front wings repainted/repaired (unfortunately the wheels have rubbed on the inside of both front arches and bent the inner lip out.. I can notice a tiny dent on the drivers side  ... Think this was from when it was oversteering.. Must not use the nismo fronts for drifting as they're too offset! 


Merry Christmas goosey!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

little vid of a wet lap got black flagged after this :chuckle:

Brands Hatch Very Slippy 6/11/12 - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

......Where to start???? 


- 6 months of silence - sorry folks.... I'll try to be better


Goose enjoyed a Christmas at Abbey - loads of stuff was done mainly g'box reconned - was lovely to get it back 

After that a few track days, very occasional drives and a fantastic trip to Hastings:clap:

My mum has a caravan down there and I kind of grew up there (not in the caravan)... Going back there with the Goose felt really good




The weather was beautiful reaching high 20's then getting nice and cool in the eve. Telling people I was going on holiday to Hastings usually resulted in them laughing but it's a brilliant place :clap:

The g'f managed nearly the whole journey down there without getting emotional too...:chuckle:


Finally got my hands on 'her' camera that I bought for Christmas.. Hope you can tell some difference to the usual crap I post....

TRAILER TRASH GOOSE 







Was good using Goosey like this, really appreciated the air con and when the roads were smooth it was almost like being in a normal car... 

....................................................




Yesterday, I took Goose to Brands:clap:

I hadn't booked and it had been fully booked but as luck would have it ther were a few 'no shows' 

The track was ridiculously busy but according to harrys lap timer (an iphone app) Goose clocked a 55.1.. I'm not too convinced about the accuracy of this but previously I've timed video footage in low 55's.

Also had some brilliant laps chasing a Caterham with slicks .... - he was so much quicker through the corners and braking but Goose was quicker on the straights... Such a small world he used to work with Tony and Mark form Abbey

Unfortunately forgot the memory card so no footage from this....  I'll put some other stuff up though - just to keep up to date 


Goose has been working brilliantly


----------



## Lacedemonian (Nov 15, 2010)

silence is means better coming soon


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam, good to hear she is flying again.

Have you changed from the Federals?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lacedemonian said:


> silence is means better coming soon


Absolutely!!  

Lee thanks mate goose never stops flying - like a wild bird lol! 

Yeah still on the federals - have done a lot of track days on them now and they're still ok did you get a set? 

Hoping to break into the 54's at brands with them - just 2 tenths of a second off now! 

Might go next week for an eve session.... 

Have nearly two weeks off starting thurs and plan to do some serious amou ts of petrol in that time... Even considering a trip to the ring in the m3 ... I know I'll regret not taking Goose but would far rather crash the BMW... 

You got anything planned track wise?


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

That is some tight parking right there


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Vihis said:


> That is some tight parking right there


What the hand brake is for :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam,

Yeah i have a set for the 34, found them really good in the dry- they were awefull at Brands in the wet. Although by wet i mean flooded so not fair to discedit the tyre when conditions were terrible.

Understand about the fear of crashing, Goosey would love the ring though.

I am currently booked at Brands on 6th December in the Clio and am looking to do a day between now and then. Really want to do Bedford again.

The 34 has been retired from track use, want to keep in the best condition i can. Shame really but the Clio is alot of fun!

Lee


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Sam,
> 
> Yeah i have a set for the 34, found them really good in the dry- they were awefull at Brands in the wet. Although by wet i mean flooded so not fair to discedit the tyre when conditions were terrible.
> 
> ...


Hey lee, 
Argh you can't retire your 34 from track use or you'll feel more frustrated than a maximum security lifer! 
Good to hear I'm not the only one struggling with the federals in the wet. See vids below... In fact I'm not sure I rate them in the dry much anymore either although that's probably because they're old and knackered... 

Hope to see you and your 34 on track soon buddy


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

..........

Deepest darkest come down ever going on here... Think worse than a 4 day bender, no sleep, little food, ringing ears and extremely bad guts..... 

I just got back from the ring.....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Will add a few pics later... 

One of the best weeks ever! 

Tue last week a good mate came down from Scotland and we set about catching up in an appropriate way... Pub in lewisham where a friend was dj'ing...  was an early night, but, still felt like a late one the next morn... 

Wednesday I got some stuff done and basically killed time until an evening session at brands hatch. I was so excited! 

We arrived a brands around 5, sat through the briefing (yawn, yawn) then readied the camera and car for the track... 

Once again, Goose was sensational !!!!! 

Somehow, the brakes lasted (now a big crack in the front disc) and by keeping the petrol tank over half full there were no cutting out problems like previously. 

Even 2 up we still clocked a 55.4 lap on the old federals 

There were some good drivers and nice cars and Goosey was in an aggressive mood.... 

You'd think I'd get bored with brands... Not a chance lol! 

Videos:

In car- chasing a 911 gt3 - spoke to the driver after and he was really complimentary about goose- and so e quick m3's... 

YouTube


Next up chasing an evo 9... Great fun this as basically both our cars are similar spec... Evo very well sorted and about 500 bhp.. Goosey has the edge in the dry but evo definitely quicker in wet... 

YouTube




To be continued.....


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam,

Links no worky!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks mark, can't edit anymore arghh here goes again...

...............


Will add a few pics later... 

One of the best weeks ever! 

Tue last week a good mate came down from Scotland and we set about catching up in an appropriate way... Pub in lewisham where a friend was dj'ing...  was an early night, but, still felt like a late one the next morn... 

Wednesday I got some stuff done and basically killed time until an evening session at brands hatch. I was so excited! 

We arrived a brands around 5, sat through the briefing (yawn, yawn) then readied the camera and car for the track... 

Once again, Goose was sensational !!!!! 

Somehow, the brakes lasted (now a big crack in the front disc) and by keeping the petrol tank over half full there were no cutting out problems like previously. 

Even 2 up we still clocked a 55.4 lap on the old federals 

There were some good drivers and nice cars and Goosey was in an aggressive mood.... 

You'd think I'd get bored with brands... Not a chance lol! 

Videos:

In car- chasing a 911 gt3 - spoke to the driver after and he was really complimentary about goose- and so e quick m3's... 

911 m3s - YouTube


Next up chasing an evo 9... Great fun this as basically both our cars are similar spec... Evo very well sorted and about 500 bhp.. Goosey has the edge in the dry but evo definitely quicker in wet... 

evo dry - YouTube

Next up chasing the evo in the wet.. I could kind of catch him a bit but struggled to be consistent and kept on going sideways then losing the ground I'd just caught lol... Eventually got the pit in board so gave up... 
evo wet - YouTube


Finally the fun video they let me have 6 mins before giving me the black flag - result! My drifting was really shite though... It's funny but unless I go quick into the corner I find it hard to start the drift before the apex and only get power oversteer.. It's difficult tho as I was trying to stay away from traffic so wasn't getting the speed right and setting the car up... Still, was a LOT of fun

Brands Hatch R32 GTR Skyline - YouTube

Must say it was one of the best days at brands I've done for ages - was a massive buzz! 

Trying to sleep after this was difficult.. Not just because of the huge curry and beers we had after but because I had a little trip planned the next morning.... 
Well a big trip actually 

Very sadly for goosey, this trip would be in my mistress (the m3).... However, goose may well be doing the same trip soon.... 

The alarm went off around 5:30 only a few hours after getting to bed but to be honest I didn't really sleep due to the excitement! 

We intended to leave around 6 but after packing everything it was more like 7.. 

Our destination??? 

THE RING!!!!!!!! 

To be continued.....




To be continued.....


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> Hey lee,
> Argh you can't retire your 34 from track use or you'll feel more frustrated than a maximum security lifer!
> Good to hear I'm not the only one struggling with the federals in the wet. See vids below... In fact I'm not sure I rate them in the dry much anymore either although that's probably because they're old and knackered...
> 
> Hope to see you and your 34 on track soon buddy


It is a shame, i love the 34 on track, its the cost of the next steps and not wanting to ruin the car with an off. Will still use it for the ring, maybe Spa aswell if i can get out there at some point.

The Clio is alot of fun and if its goes wrong i can replace it easily.

Have a look at Dunlops, they are meant to be better than 888's from what i have read.

No doubt i will see you at Brands :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> It is a shame, i love the 34 on track, its the cost of the next steps and not wanting to ruin the car with an off. Will still use it for the ring, maybe Spa aswell if i can get out there at some point.
> 
> The Clio is alot of fun and if its goes wrong i can replace it easily.
> 
> ...


a shame indeed... eek front wheel drive.. fun??? really???


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Some interesting lines by the GT3 and M3s in the first video lol your clearly a better driver than them! But think you may struggle if you met someone with similar driving capabilities in them cars.

Nice videos tho:smokin:

Greg


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> a shame indeed... eek front wheel drive.. fun??? really???


Handles like a go kart


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Some nice driving Sam! I might to a brands day end of september, where is your camera mounted?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Minifreak,

I was with Sam round Brands behind a decently driven GT3RS (415bhp version) and we caught that!


Cheers,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Greg - thanks for comments about my driving (goose will not be happy about what you said tho!!).. 

I've met tons of 911's on track.. It's not really a level field as the gt3 rs's come with sport cup tyres.. Saying that I can't remember being past by one and know goose has more grunt on the straights... Same tyres, same driver I reckon the goose would be quicker 

The driver of the 911 said it looked like more fun in goose as it moves about a lot, that he was gutted cause he couldn't keep up and that his car was boring lol! He was of course joking but good lad.. I thought he was doing a good job at driving it too 

The M3's do 57/58 sec laps so pretty good times really... 

I think goose laps Bedford west circuit quicker than the Porsche Carrera gt ... Unbelievable but true according to evo lap board.. 

Lee - I know the clios are good but..... This saying springs to mind.... "If you truly love something, set it free" (your 34 on the track:clap  

Tommy I just use a gorrilapod 30 quid from amazon... If you search "mount camera cheaply" you'll see a thread I did... Basically I just wedge it between the parcel shelf and seat... 

Mark - I remember that too! I've met that guy loads of times on track over the years...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just found Goosey in a feature of GTR's on this website.... She gets around.... :chuckle:

Why The Nissan Skyline GT-R Is A Proper 90s Hero Car - Car Throttle


Also some nice pics of Goose from brands..:

Evil!











Also got some nice chase footage of Goose from some of the lads on p'heads :clap:

Goose was on fire:flame: slower round the corners tho than the M3's - they had R888's... excuses lol!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DiVBhiAsIs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUqq1hehOMr9WHdPBu0acr-w

Trackday Brands Hatch 14 08.13 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmWHoyhiiq8


New brakes for the front this week... ouch  only the second time I've replaced them though which is pretty amazing given the use they get... 

Also saw the Nippon Challenge results from Brands.. Note it's an R32 at the top .... shows Goose is officially quick:chuckle::chuckle:

Brands Hatch Indy
Super GT – Jim Janicki – Nissan Skyline 54.748 29/06/13
GT300 -Jason West - 200SX 54.852 08/10/10
GT250 – Rob Jefferies - MR2T 57.371 08/10/10
GT200 – Jonathan Blake – MX5 57.229 08/10/10
GT150 – Gareth Newton – Mirage 58.601 24/03/12


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

nice pictures Sam! goose looks stunning! what brake pads are you using? ive just fitted some DS2500 ready for bedford on the 9th also what size tyres are they? i think there is track sessions availble for the modified live show at brands on the 29th.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> nice pictures Sam! goose looks stunning! what brake pads are you using? ive just fitted some DS2500 ready for bedford on the 9th also what size tyres are they? i think there is track sessions availble for the modified live show at brands on the 29th.



Hi tommy, thanks mate using ferocious 2500 same as yours but with ap 6 pot callipers and discs... Funnily enough just getting some new ones fitted... The current ones must have done at least 25 track days and have been awesome... I have been careful with them but compared to the brembo setup I had on my last car I've been really impressed with how long they lasted... I used to change discs and pads every 2-3 track days and would crack discs in 1 track day if I wasn't being too sympathetic.. The aps are eye wateringly expensive but actually work out cheaper in the long run. And work better 

Good luck with Bedford - hope you don't have any noise issues there - would love to bring goose but she screams too loud!  

Would do brands but am away.. Thanks for the heads up tho


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

There's a good Goose...

Picked it up from Abbey with new brakes late this afternoon...

They also did something to the prop shaft I think and it cured a vibration I was getting at high speed... Goose is so much nicer to drive now

After picking Goose up, I went to Brands to see if I could join an eveing track session... 

As luck would have it Goose was in the pit lane rdy to go by about 6:30... An hour and a half to test the brakes

Wow:bowdown1:

The brakes are fappin awesome... last time I was at brands (only a couple of weeks ago!) I knew the front discs were a bit cracked but didn't know the back discs were very much properly cracked

The feel and power of the brakes today were awesome:bowdown1:

I can't explain how fast it makes Goose having these brakes!

Lap time the clear ones were 2 up and 55.56 and sadly didn't get any clear ones with just me in the car... I had some great laps chasing a gt3RS 4.0 .... 
He was timing his laps and managed 55.8 or .9 when I was chasing him... He said he was pushing too hard and making mistakes and that his vbox had come off and got stuck under hs feet... Also said he'd done 51 sec laps.. :chuckle:

Video downloading as I type

Loving Goose more than ever with the new brakes and smooth high speed running... It's so nice not to be worried about a wheel falling off at 130mph!

The back suspension is completely shot and needs replacing.. Luckily it looks like I'm going to get a set of perfectly set up springs/shocks from one of abbeys customers track car.. This is so cool for so many reasons... The setting up of the suspension takes hours and costs ££££'s so hopefully it will make some improvement to ride quality and lap time... Goose is so hard  she bounces round the corners sometimes, so maybe it'll be better softer...

I really hope it doesn't drastically alter the handling, it feels so 'mobile' I love it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

VID 

'91 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR V's Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0 - YouTube


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha ha, mine is down there now for very similar- new disks and coilovers!

Glad to see her going well.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking good 

Which discs did you get, APs?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Sam, what coilovers you getting put on and what spring rate?


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Hi mate, amazing car.
I'd just like to know what in car camera you use and where you are mounting it?
Many thanks, Dan


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee - ouch! I absolutely know the financial hurt you are going through! You're spot on tho mate - brakes and suspension are the most important things for a track car... where yours should be....:smokin:

alex - yup got AP's at the front with ferrodo 2500 pads ad dba discs at the back and reused old pads... In 2.5 years of track use This is only my second set of brakes! False economy using the standard stuff but still really hurts shelling out for this stuff...

Mark - they're off Ted's car - AST 3 way race... Know nothing about them other than that... Hoping they can get it sorted soon as poss as apparently the shock on mine could go at any second  

Dan - thanks camera is a sony 3ccd and older thane the current model... Newer model doesn't work in moving objects so ended up buying it from ebay.. If you search my post history I made a thread something like "how to mount a camera cheaply"... as I mentioned a few posts earlier.. 

I REALLY want to take Goose to the ring.. I know it's a risk to do the tourist days but this is what I'm thinking... Something about being abroad in Goose is so cool, sub 8 min lap possibly??:smokin:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> alex - yup got AP's at the front with ferrodo 2500 pads ad dba discs at the back and reused old pads... In 2.5 years of track use This is only my second set of brakes! False economy using the standard stuff but still really hurts shelling out for this stuff...


I had AP fronts and r33 brembo rears with ds2500s on mine and they are brilliant, sadly they were second hand and I cracked the ap front discs after two hard trackdays. I went with performance friction discs and pads which have worked well so far, we'll see how they last. The pf01 pads don't have the same bite as the ds2500s though, will probably be easier on the discs but you don't quite get the same "jesus these brakes are awesome" feeling and the confidence to go 10m deeper on the brakes, what you do get is the feeling you can trail brake a little and finese the brakes so you don't just swap ends.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam, STOP tempting me into more trackdays! 

Booked 6th December at Brands if your around?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> I had AP fronts and r33 brembo rears with ds2500s on mine and they are brilliant, sadly they were second hand and I cracked the ap front discs after two hard trackdays. I went with performance friction discs and pads which have worked well so far, we'll see how they last. The pf01 pads don't have the same bite as the ds2500s though, will probably be easier on the discs but you don't quite get the same "jesus these brakes are awesome" feeling and the confidence to go 10m deeper on the brakes, what you do get is the feeling you can trail brake a little and finese the brakes so you don't just swap ends.


Interesting - thanks for that... Would be good to know how you get on with the PF discs... I've used some of their discs with the standard brembo kit and cracked them after only 1 or 2 track days.. Was gutted as they were v expensive! Not entirely sure they were PF, maybe they were Dba ... Memories going lol!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee sorry mate I missed your post!

Ahh you're getting tempted.... Good lad 

Will be away on the 6 sadly

I haven't made my mind up exactly but plan to do a few things this coming week.. Hopefully snetterton, def brands a week today and maybe other stuff... Tempted to go to trax as you can usually get track time on the day even though its fully booked... I think Mark M3 is going... 

Confused about suspension... Do I really need AST 3 way race dampers with remote reservoirs?? They're obscenely expensive even second hand... My head tells me best of getting new stuff.... Which is much cheaper and more modern design... 
Any suggestions chaps??


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How much do you want to spend? How about a set of Teins? You could always try Jerricks new Meister R premium suspension kit.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I want to spend errr £0 lol but think I'll probably end up spending over 1 k.. 

I would be so disappointed if it lost it's sharpness... Would be lovely to have a softer ride though... (it currently has tein RS circuit masters... They'd cost over 2 k new but the rear shock bodies have corroded very strangely and have bulges ... Apparently quite common... 

I have an old set of Ohlins in the Garage but theyd need refurbing and not sure how much I'd like them compared to what I have... 

Not sure about the meister r stuff as it's not really been established that long.. 

The cheap teins I had on my last 32 and they were ok but nothing like as sharp as the expensive teins I have now...


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Go with the AST's, proven very high quality shock from what it sounds like a known source, if set up well these will be in a different league to any of the 'cheaper' new alternative's. Great vid chasing the GT3, 51's he claims he's done!! Looking at the way the rear of his car was moving around god know's where he found another 4.5 sec's:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

51 secs on road tyres?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Might see you at Trax, wont be in the 34 but will be loitering around with some Mercedes and an Imprezza.

Have you thought about Nitron for your suspension?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel a 32 ring trip coming on ;-) im thinking of going next year also I bet theres quite a few on here who would be up for that !


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 51 secs on road tyres?


I agree thats very quick my mate does 51s but with full slicks


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

We should all get a trackday sorted next year.

How about Silverstone, as Brand indy is nice, but a bit mickey mouse for big old 32s!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Snetterton ?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

If 34's are welcome, i may have to do one last trackday in the 34...........


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

A skyline track day would be so cool! Of course I'd be up for that! 

Lee you should join too 

Dayton - yeah thanks - I'm sure you're right 

Not thought about the nitron stuff thanks lee... Will have a look 

Will probably go for the AST stuff if ted/abbey drop their price.. 2 k for second hand suspension just seems too much for my meagre pockets Mark are you reading this???  

51 secs was the time the gt3 RS driver quoted on his cup sport tyres I'm guessing.. I didn't lol at the time but did take it with a pinch of salt.. He also mentioned about his team racing bmws doing the same time... Still, seemed like a nice bloke, probably was just a bit shocked at how a 20 yr old Datsun could have been anywhere near him lol! 

Will see about trax on sun... Will be a heavy night tomorrow so doubt ill surface till late... If its a nice day maybe ill do a spot of polishing instead...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ps Tom - keep in touch and let me know when you're thinking of going to the ring!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep 34s more than welcome!!

I don't do many trackdays, so if we could get one organised, that would be great.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Nitron is good gear generally but there is a thread on here somewhere with an R32 owner complaining they had problems with their Nitrons and basically they never got the setup to work properly on an R32. May just be FUD but put me off.

I'm also game for a track day


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Nitron is good gear generally but there is a thread on here somewhere with an R32 owner complaining they had problems with their Nitrons and basically they never got the setup to work properly on an R32. May just be FUD but put me off.
> 
> I'm also game for a track day


Thanks for this 

Anyone up for a track day this week? 

I have the following in my diary... 

Tue 10 sept: silver stone international
12 sept: brands Indy 
14 sept: Bedford how fast (will have to use the bm for this  ) 
15 sept: snetterton 

Not sure which ones ill do but will definitely head to brands on thurs... I really want to try and get a decent clear lap! Just 2 tenths more and goose will be a member of the 54 sec club 

Really want to do snetterton on the Sunday too 

Not sure when ill next have any time for track days so will try and get my fix next week.... 

Anyone want to come along? 
Always have a passenger seat free


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not doing anymore this year....managed the grand total of 1 track day this year 

Let's sort one for spring next year so everyone can go.

Firstly, what track? I want to do Silverstone, but happy to try another.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Will probably go for the AST stuff if ted/abbey drop their price.. 2 k for second hand suspension just seems too much for my meagre pockets Mark are you reading this???


Not just the suspension kit thou it is the 5 years development that we have got for this kit on Teds car. Remember this car is driven to and from the circuits as well and with 
the dampers running @ minimum it is comfortable to drive. Triple adjustable so no worries when it damp/wet easily tweakable.

Dampers kits always take time to get right , a lot to do with this is the feedback you get from a driver/owner that allows you get the set up right for the driver/condition/circuit.

I feel we have a lot of data for the GTR's to make them go pretty well and annoy 
more modern cars/equipment.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark m3 - only problem with silverstone is its bloody expensive to do the gp track - the international circuit is much cheaper and still awesome to drive 

I can't commit to anything until a few weeks before unfortunately but could def look at a few dates 

Mark abbey - thanks mate understand all that - that's why I want them! Just need to try and work out a price we're both happy with... Pm a sending


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

National/ south circuit fine with me.

Let's just pencil some dates in. 

Maybe Mark will come and show you how to set up the AST suspension.......v jealous, I want!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good call  

I'm all ears!  

You don't think you'll be ready till next spring? Could I tempt you into going a bit sooner?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got a few issues to sort out before hitting the track which will be done over the winter.

Cheers,


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> Anyone up for a track day this week?
> 
> ...


I might pop down to Brands on Thursday just to say hello, are you doing the full day of half day?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good man! Just doing the afternoon.. Bring a helmet


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Well Sam didn't get black flagged for noise at beds today.........got flagged for drifting :-( was proper wet today but it was fun anyway the white haired bloke from javlin is a proper twat !! Spent the whole day trying to keep the car in a straight line lol bit of a handful am off next week so can't get any more time this week would have loved to do brands.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Well Sam didn't get black flagged for noise at beds today.........got flagged for drifting :-( was proper wet today but it was fun anyway the white haired bloke from javlin is a proper twat !! Spent the whole day trying to keep the car in a straight line lol bit of a handful am off next week so can't get any more time this week would have loved to do brands.


That is a result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We want vids!!!!:smokin::smokin:

On the noise.. Shame about the drifting - if you go to an msv day they are usually ok ish with having a bit of oversteer

I'm off to Snetterton tomorrow:smokin: - just going for the afternoon session.. Never done the Internantional circuit - really looking forward t it...

Booked Brands for thurs afternoon too 

Wish me luck!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> That is a result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We want vids!!!!:smokin::smokin:
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

trying to upload a vid to youtube now but says its going to take 445 mins!!?? is that right? the Palmer sport guys there were alot nicer they said would have had no probs with me as a was just correcting oversteer in very wet conditions! 

good luck today hope its not to wet!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

R32 GTR @ a wet Bedford Autodrome 09/09/13 - YouTube this is the link when its uploaded its quite long was having fast and slow moments really just feeling out the circuit in the wet.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

is it loaded yet man


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

glensR33 said:


> is it loaded yet man


bloody computer ! just crashed half way through and had to start it again:lamer: its now going to be ages  link below 

R32 [email protected] a wet Bedford 09/09/13 - YouTube


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Works now, did u have a good day Sam?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Good to met you today Sam, thanks for the passenger rides, brilliant fun. Great car and driver. 

We've got to get the growing crew of R32 guys that are interested in track days together for a group day somewhere, makes things much more fun when you have a bunch.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely Alex. Will get the ball rolling next year re a gtr trackday!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Track tour Calendar!!! ;-)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy - awesome vid mate it's like watching myself lol!!!

Just had the most incredible few days with Goose!!!!

Silverstone was awesome - they let you have fun there and I didn't get black flagged!!!!!!:bowdown1:

Brands was also awesome.. Goose did three 54 second laps:bowdown1: !!!!
The quickest being 54.66 - That's proper fappin quick!!

2 up the car was doing 55.0 secs chasing a Ferrari 430 ... 

Footage below:

Silverstone:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49EBVN0j4PM

Brands:
a boring quick lap...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bop_VcP_ixc

Ferrari hunting:chuckle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX8RUuImzSw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBQax-q2ho0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNhmXLFL9A0


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex great to meet you and see your car - it looks mean:smokin: look forward to seeing you again on track .. did the guy you were talking to get any pics??

Would be great to get a trck day organised with us all...


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

54s !!! Awesome! nice that is moving! will watch the footage later when i get a chance


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Tommy

Thats' you, alex, possibly Mark, and Lee if we can persuade him to bring the ugly one... Lol not one of those cars has less than 400bhp:clap: 

Your car would be awesome at brands - no noise to worry about... Silverstone Internantional I could def recommend too £100 for an afternoon

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Met a father and son team at brands with a MK Indy ZX10R.. Great lads and rally complimentary about Goose.. They just happened to be behind Goose during the last 10 mins of the day... black flag time 

about 3 mins in... until he goes past... wish it could have been closer filmed but still awesome... So many people commented on how on fire Goose was... Too rich maybe?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W5rwm4HNo8


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread is a great read and gives me some inspiration. 

Look forward to meeting up with you next year for a few track days at Brands as we are local boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and worked out why I couldn't find the thread on your R32, so had to ask for the link...

It's not in the Skyline Projects section.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gonna be a good bunch of 32's on track! Really looking forward to a trackday with everyone.

Mine is going to have rear subframe rebushed etc next month......if the snow isn't too bad 

Sam,

You getting that Black Art suspension?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard, thanks mate - look forward to meeting you and seeing your car 

Mark, no ended up going for the AST stuff from abbey - very excited about it! Toikakid is still selling his stuff if you or anyone else might be interested - it a top bit of kit from what I gather 

Winter is the the best time for track days! For me anyway! Not much difference in temperature than summer, much cheaper and stops the fair weather people from coming out 

Seriously, you guys should try it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, cool!

Yep, would love the Black Art suspension, but too much cashola for me 

Would also love to do a trackday, but need to sort fuel starvation issue, so sending car to Bob at Zealou5 next month.

He will also be fully poly bushing the rear end whislt strengthening the rear subframe amongst other things.

If you fancy coming down to Bob's for a GTR afternoon in 5 weeks time, drop me a PM.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh and btw brands hatch 22 oct ( this tue) if anyone wants to come


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah Mark would be cool to do a trip to see bobby - met him at trax highly doubt I'll have time though  

What is he going to do to cure the fuel starvation as mine suffers exactly the same problem??


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam your thread is turning into the Hard core R32 drivers thread !! ;-) look forward to having all of us out there at once.... Be like Bathurst 1990 again R32s decimating all lol


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam,
Will need to check how pump is mounted, then maybe baffle tank (plastic welded).
Cheers,


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting to see your lap time at Brands Sam, in my 600bhp R35 with a big brake kit I believe I was going round in 55-56 seconds typically when there is no traffic.. stock suspension and MPSS road tyres.

Here is one of my visits:






Can't wait to see how the R32 compares next year...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice vid Rich:thumbsup:

You in your car doing 55-56's does make Goosey seem VERY fast:clap: thanks

BUT, the MPSS aren't as good as the standard tyres on the GTR are they? - for grip at least??

I recently watched an autocar vid below and they did a 53.96 lap in a bog standard 2013 GTR Where am I going to find .7 seconds?? :bawling::bawling: 

Hehe just kidding... Amazed Goose is anywhere near that time


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Autocar GTR vs BMW at brands..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIX6odIO06M


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Sam,
> Will need to check how pump is mounted, then maybe baffle tank (plastic welded).
> Cheers,


Fingers crossed that'll do the trick:thumbsup:
Keep us posted


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Little update

Started a 3 stage meguires polish yesterday.. So it rained... Hoping to be able to finish it tomorrow but Goose is looking very good after stage 1:clap:
The next 2 stages- polish and wax really make it look 'wet'... 
Also cleaned underside and polished sills etc, looking like new:bowdown1:
I used some shmpo on the seats so it's smelling fresh too..

Will get some pics

ordered 4 new federal RS-R's for the bargain price of £338 AND Goose will be getting treated to some new supsension:clap:

AST 3 way setup here we come

Cannot wait to try this!

Oh, and going to brands on tue:clap:

That's all


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm VERY interested to see how you get on with the AST's! I'm looking at these, Nitron and Quantums.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Where the hell did u find the rsr that cheap Sam? I'm being drawn towards some Yokohama A048 that are on eBay ATM for a good price but looking at 600 for 4. Have u had any exp with the Yokohama ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam, what diffs are you running on your car?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Sam, what diffs are you running on your car?


Not sure what diff it runs mate, guessing I'd tell if front was updated so that's standard.. The back diff isn't as fierce as the one in my last 32 but it's still quite hardcore... Having driven a 32 with standard diff the updated ones make them so much more fun!! Not necessarily quicker though!! 

Tommy the yok ao48 are awesome I think you may get a medium and hard compound but think they may only do medium in smaller sizes for lighter cars.. I've never used them but have used Dunlop formula r which are similar and the difference is incredible! Only thing is do you have a baffled sump? 

I got the federals from mytyres.co.uk - couldn't believe how cheap they were either! I'm running 235/45/17 though... All makes seem much cheaper in this size 

Will - of course I'll report back on the suspension when I get it can't imagine it could make it much faster on the track but hope it'll be better on road


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheers Sam ! Yer my sump is large capacity winged and baffled gonna get them then  ready for next year !!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A few pictures from today.
Not the best quality as I was shooting freehand, must take the tripod next time.

To say there was not much grip would be an understatement, but at Least Sam always ended up pointing the right way, unlike the 350Z owner.

Thanks for the stint round as a passenger.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How was the AST suspension Sam?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Cars not on the AST's yet.

I did here that a 32GTR owner got blacked flagged was that Sam?

Our customer in his Renault Clio RS had a big moment at Paddock ending up in the kitty litter.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard thanks again for the pics and you're always welcome to come for some passenger rides 

Yup as mark abbey says AST susp not fitted yet but will report back as soon as it is 

Mark abbey - bad news travels fast the lady in the tower told me "don't drift until the last 10 mins of the day"... Richard was there with me and witnessed this as did about 6 Marshall's and instructors!
The car was sliding a lot but there was one slide that I wasn't expecting.. I was too clumsy bringing the clutch up on the entrance to the left before the back straight, starting a huge slide, somehow managed not to spin but knew I'd made a mistake so came straight back in to apologise and explain where I'd gone wrong... It all fell on deaf ears as she thought I was intentionally drifting and wouldn't believe that it was a mistake.. 

I complained to the msv office (she said to do this), and they were really good... 
They said they'll refund the cost of the track day and give me another track day as compensation. Thought that was a lovely gesture but I'd rather just be able to drive at brands as I do on other msv circuits.. Hopefully we will work something out.. 

A sad day for goose and I, feel really upset at the thought of not going back to brands:bawling::bawling:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Would worry too much, been black flagged myself when not my fault.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Would worry too much, been black flagged myself when not my fault.


Thanks Mark


----------



## kevheslop (Aug 29, 2013)

im interested in what you think of the ast's also, i have some fitted to my 32 and havnt driven it yet


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Firstly - some pics after the Meguires 3 Stage polish... 













Goose looks better in the flesh though

--------------------------------------------------------------------


GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goose and Brands Hatch are back on:clap::clap:

I now have it in writing that "the odd powerslide is acceptable" :clap::clap:

And, that the lady in the tower has been told I will remain a customer of MSV:clap:

REJOICE!!!!!!!!!!

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


As I touched on earlier, last week at Brands was not good... The Goose + Brands Hatch relationship seemed over... Finished... No longer...:bawling:

Was awesome hearing the above from MSV:clap:

Now to choose my track day... 

Oh and the vids....

This was the final straw... 'the' mistake... After 8 years of Brands, probably the closest I've come to having a spin:nervous: ... 

Brands Hatch... Oops.... - YouTube


This was with Richard as a passenger... Excuse all my blabbing on... 
Absolutely no grip...

No grip at all.... - YouTube


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

A really well prepared car - all the better for not spinning off at Brands.

Are you bringing it to Brands on Tuesday 29th?

The weather looks to be sunny for once.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> A really well prepared car - all the better for not spinning off at Brands.
> 
> Are you bringing it to Brands on Tuesday 29th?
> 
> The weather looks to be sunny for once.


THanks mate but sadly cant make brands on tue...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

git-r said:


> I recently watched an autocar vid below and they did a 53.96 lap in a bog standard 2013 GTR Where am I going to find .7 seconds?? :bawling::bawling:
> 
> Hehe just kidding... Amazed Goose is anywhere near that time



Today Goose did a 53.96 second lap:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Vids to follow...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks again for the passenger rides, awesome driving and what a time to finish with!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Most welcome Mark - great to have you there - added ballast in the right place lol!:thumbsup:

Such a great day:clap:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great job man :clap: , bring on the vids haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

waiting for vids ;-) niiiiiiiiiiice time


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Today Goose did a 53.96 second lap:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Vids to follow...


Nice one Sam that's seriously moving!!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw do u have the AST on yet?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads  

Vids are on my YouTube channel "samellio" will link them properly later and possibly edit them  

Car is still on the old tein suspension and still on the old federals  

To confirm the harrys lap timer app I was using I timed some laps from the in-car video. I was astonished to see one of the laps with Mark as passenger clock a very low 54!!!! I actually now think it would go quicker than 53.96 even with me driving! 

What a car, what a day, what a lap time!!!!!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

And it shall be done...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Rich  

Didn't really get any decent vids or sport... Chasing the 35 was the best but he wanted to follow me.. The gap seemed about the same but he'd gain on the straights a bit then I'd gain a bit in the braking zones... He's a good driver and being a passenger in it made me think Goose was going to get properly shown up!! Been in a few R35's but never when they've been driven properly.. This was basically a standard car just with stage 1 stuff and I was really, really impressed! Quick at everything  
When I was passengering without even really trying he clocked a 54.9 then 54.7 lap... He was only on MPSS tyres too - they were amazing... 

Another truly amazing thing about the day was that the lady in the tower wasn't there and I didn't get black flagged!  

Also one of the staff was really complimentary about Goose saying how fabulous it sounded and how fast it was :clap:

Didn't really get any bother whatsoever from the staff other than a couple of tyre boards...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You may have been going the same speed, but I bet you were working harder for it. 
That's what I want, hence the swap from the R35.

R35 is a very quick car, it takes a well modded Skyline (and a decent driver) to stand a chance of keeping up with one.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah agree with that completely... Would like to say I was taking it easy chasing the 35 but, I'd be lying!! I think although we were probably lapping around the same times I was having more fun doing it... Goose doesn't like neutral cornering, it's either turn in oversteer and exit oversteer, or just exit oversteer. Or understeer.... Lol I'll never get bored of trying to drive it properly!! 

I think Goose would find it much easier against the 35 after a few mins of hard lapping.. That's where possibly the 35 may struggle... Goose would also struggle but to a lesser extent due it's weight.. 

Regardless, lap time wise it's as quick as Steve Sutcliffe doing a lap in the '13 R35... Something I'm incredibly chuffed with....  

I'd really like Steve Sutcliffe to do a lap in Goose... :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sutcliffe is a very good driver, few years ago he drove the BAR honda around Silverstone only a second or so off Buttons best. But it was only the national track which is not as demanding as the full GP layout nevertheless was still very impressive.

You do seem to be getting better and better, get yourself a National B licence and I may give you a test in my car at Brands when I am next out testing, the car is capable of a 43 second lap!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> You do seem to be getting better and better, get yourself a National B licence and I may give you a test in my car at Brands when I am next out testing, the car is capable of a 43 second lap!


I've always avoided having a race license as it excludes you from certain track days for road cars.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sooo looking forward to next year when there are a few GTR32s on track.

Richard, yours is coming on a treat.....still curious what you are doing suspension wise??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> Sooo looking forward to next year when there are a few GTR32s on track.


Yes, I'm really looking forward to it too. 



markM3 said:


> Richard, yours is coming on a treat.....still curious what you are doing suspension wise??


All will be revealed in the project thread when it's decided and sorted...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Sutcliffe is a very good driver, few years ago he drove the BAR honda around Silverstone only a second or so off Buttons best. But it was only the national track which is not as demanding as the full GP layout nevertheless was still very impressive.
> 
> You do seem to be getting better and better, get yourself a National B licence and I may give you a test in my car at Brands when I am next out testing, the car is capable of a 43 second lap!


Like I needed encouragement!!! Lol! Seriously, thanks for your kind words and although I'd absolutely love to drive your formula car unless I had the money in the bank to cover anything I broke I couldn't... Rest assured this will never happen  

Yeah Sutcliffe is a genius behind the wheel! 

Would be happy for any if the staff at Brands to put a lap in but sadly they're not allowed  

Am sure Goose would go quicker without me sawing away at the wheel! 

Mark - yeah bring on the 32 track days!!!!! (You know we did a 54.2 when the 35 was behind us?? - you must bring me good luck!!!) 

Tommy - your car will be able to properly sing at Brands - full boost single turbo RB26 ... Oh yes 

Richard - only advice I can give about suspension is that if you want to still be able to drive on the road without a neck brace don't get tein circuit master RS! 

I think Ron uses Black Art Design stuff and there's a guy selling a set on here if you want his details?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I've always avoided having a race license as it excludes you from certain track days for road cars.


Not experienced that myself. I know Brands Hatch holds novice evening sessions for road cars which I guess you would be excluded from and similar ones held by MSV at other tracks. If you do not tell them they would not be any wiser unless you draw attention to yourself drifting all over the track like Sam:chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Nice driving Sam. Bit crowded on the R35 vid initially but you looked like you were driving the wheels off the Goose later on. Nice to see  
Looking forward to joining in on a trackday or two at Brands next year with you guys when my R32 is finished.

Are instructors at Brands not allowed to drive peoples cars ? I always thought it would be nice to get someone who really knows the track to have a go in your own car to give you an assessment.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Like I needed encouragement!!! Lol! Seriously, thanks for your kind words and although I'd absolutely love to drive your formula car unless I had the money in the bank to cover anything I broke I couldn't... Rest assured this will never happen
> 
> Yeah Sutcliffe is a genius behind the wheel!
> 
> ...


I know you didnt lol, you seem to be in the zone on track these days, car and driver at one! I will be offering my car out for rent to licence holders as you cannot attend a general test with out one and is not as expensive as you think


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> I know you didnt lol, you seem to be in the zone on track these days, car and driver at one! I will be offering my car out for rent to licence holders as you cannot attend a general test with out one and is not as expensive as you think


lol I'd say car and driver at 2 - Goose trying to stay on track, me trying to take it off track !!! Thanks again for comments - always nice to hear keep me posted on your hire venture - great idea! 

Stu - thanks  yeah I think it's the same at any msv track - the staff aren't allowed to drive customer cars... I've asked a few times... 


Another vid  

This is with just me in the car, end of vid a particularly dreadful,drifty mess of a lap resulted in time of 54.3 ish seconds... Astonished it goes as quick with so many mistakes! I'm sure there's a way for harrys lap timer to calculate best time with all best sector times... Will try and figure it out


YouTube


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to change the vid settings from private to public Sam, so we can see it.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> If you do not tell them they would not be any wiser unless you draw attention to yourself drifting all over the track like Sam:chuckle:


Hehehe!! 

- not drifting - it's the 4 wheel steer!!! Honest!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Doh thanks rich - that should do it - no idea why it was on private!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Sam pity msv don't do how fast at brands !! They should introduce it at all there circuits then next year we could all have some proper sport and make a GTROC leader board


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a fappin great idea tommy!!! 
Somewhere in the depths of my shallow brain I seem to remember there being a reason that Bedford could do how fast... And other tracks maybe not... I'll email them and see what they say


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably the ability to run 2 circuits at the same time! If they won't we could have an un-official one....... Taken from timing footage of course ;-)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah good call tommy!!  unofficially I'll get the ball rolling then... Me - R32 - Goose - sub 1 min lap 



Some other vids from the day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R2-FeILZGI

Beautiful looking r34 in this - not sure who the owner is or if he comes on here? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGzKi6f9pMw

Another with mark passengering
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KA5vJssvmM


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

After 8 years of doing track days in R32's..... It finally came to this 



Dropped car at Abbey on the thurs, picked it up sat with new engine and diff oil, fitted tyres sat night and took for a spin... Bliss - NO MORE HIGH SPEED VIBRATION!!! .... kind of disappointed with the federals and wouldn't have bought another set of the same had I known they were causing the vibration... There was actually a lot of tread left.
The diff oil made a difference too - the diff doesn't knock as much now when parking

Brands was the very next day and car was ready to put some 'quick' laps in..

Turned up for the afternoon.... The difference the new tyres made was incredible - more grip, less tyre squeal and of course no vibration

I knew it was going to be quicker...

How much quicker?????? 

One of the first laps was a 53.06!

After a few sessions the car had put in many low 53's - frankly I was gobsmacked!
I didn't really believe the tiimes and thought the lap timer was out but was getting so close to a 52's lap I did 'kind of' want to get one...

After doing some quick sessions I went out for the last time... wasn't really going very quick and had been stuck in traffic but here's what happened:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQFdojQATWo

Luckily no fluids were dumped on track and the relief road I pulled up on meant they didn't need to red flag the session. There was an hour left of the day so I watched and waited for the AA...

The first AA man races in the MSV Trophy series in a E30 BMW with 270bhp... THe second AA man told me of how he'd watched formula 1 there as a child... Coincidence

Massive thanks to Abbey for letting me drop Goose off, late on a Sun night!!

Coincidence No2 -
Before the box let go I was chatting to a 370z owner, proper enthusiast and funnily enough was a customer of Abbey AND was dropping his car off the next day (would have seen Goose)..
When I was waiting for the AA he came and chatted and mentioned he'd been timing Goose...

------------------ 52.8 +52.9 SECOND LAPS -------------------------------------------------------------

He even texted me a screen shot of the results   
I was slightly excited

So, looks like Goose now needs a new box and suspension... 


Ouch!

Suggestions on box???
Thinking a getrag 6 speed would be good and maybe cheapest option?
No idea what a gear kit for the 32 box costs??


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some vids from the day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9faYHIbsaMQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4LHDaJ4kyc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPHtxRa3KU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWY1F7sQZw


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


>




:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Quite spendy to convert to the getrag, how about an r33 box, cheap and still a bit stronger than the r32 box. You could probably go through a few of those before you spend as much as new gearset.

So is that 888s you have now?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah I know but not sure how long another box would last... the box and clutch were only done about a year ago.. with hindsight I should have upgraded then but reasoned it had probably lasted 21 years without being touched...

As mentioned above - tyres were new Federal RS-R ... same as when you were in the car - just new.. SUCH a difference


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like the osg gearset is about 1300 before tax
OS Giken Close Gear Kit 5-Speed Nissan RB26DETT - RHDJapan

Os 88 sequential is mere £6242 plus shipping and tax
OS Giken - Gearbox - Nengun Performance

Ahah brand new getrag £2600ish plus tax etc , not as much as i thought.
http://www.rhdjapan.com/nissan-getrag-transmission-bnr34.html


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Looks like the osg gearset is about 1300 before tax
> OS Giken Close Gear Kit 5-Speed Nissan RB26DETT - RHDJapan
> 
> Os 88 sequential is mere £6242 plus shipping and tax
> ...


You gent

Os1-5 set looks tempting.... Hmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

33 box is no different to a 32 box gear wise.

I would say Sams box has stripped 3rd gear due to the stock centre bearing plate not holding the gears together (flexing) a OS Giken billet centre plate will cure this.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 33 box is no different to a 32 box gear wise.
> 
> I would say Sams box has stripped 3rd gear due to the stock centre bearing plate not holding the gears together (flexing) a OS Giken billet centre plate will cure this.


Ah, is it just the synchros that got an upgrade on the r33 box?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sad to hear this Sam. 

At least you've got time to fit it for next season.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

in original form the 33 gearbox is the same as the 32 , there was an update on the gearboxes with new synchro's these need to be used if you a OS Giken gear kit;


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How much is a OSG centre plate thingy and how long does it take to fit Mark?

Bit surprised it failed as I didn't think 400lb ft torque was that high considering car was being dragged with super fast gear changes.

Bit worried now, as I have same power & torque as Sam at high boost although I reduce the bost for the circuit.

Mark


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Well Sam, it hasn't been our year for exiting Druids.:bawling:

I expect we'll be back there in the Spring.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the support chaps  

Tbh I'm still thinking more about what lap time it did than shelling out for a new g'box. 
I just wonder how much longer the engine will last???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Thanks for the support chaps
> 
> Tbh I'm still thinking more about what lap time it did than shelling out for a new g'box.
> I just wonder how much longer the engine will last???


Got me wondering about mine now...

Ron said some drivers are fine and some break them quickly.
I could be anywhere in that range... :chuckle:

Either spend ££££ just in case or wait until it goes and fix it.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Buy a getrag better ratios compared to the stock 5speed.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I wouldn't worry Richard - there's a possibility mine might just be the clutch.. It only makes a noise when the clutch is not pressed down.. Most likely as mark says though it probably stripped 3rd... 
It sounds fine when clutch is pressed down - when released it makes the noise you can hear on the vid.. 
Engages gears fine but that's as far as my testing went.. Didn't want to cause any further damage...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Already gone for the NISMO clutch as it's a decent item and not too harsh.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks yes the getrag seems a good option... Just bloody expensive The OS gear kit apparently takes 4 months to make  

Otherwise wiil be looking for a quick fix....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Had a nismo in my last 32 but it was horrible! Hopefully very different to the one you have.. The hks one I have is not too bad for normal use..


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

rogerdavis said:


> Buy a getrag better ratios compared to the stock 5speed.


I think the OSG gearset is close enough for me for half the price.

Stock
1st: 3.214 
2nd: 1.925
3rd: 1.302
4th: 1
5th: 0.752

OS Giken 5 speed
1st: 2.695 
2nd: 1.703 
3rd: 1.236 
4th: 1
5th: 0.826 

Getrag
1st: 3.83
2nd: 2.36
3rd: 1.69
4th: 1.31
5th: 1
6th: 0.79

With a standard final drive 1st on the 6 speed is really short and the rest are not far off the OSG, so you need new front and rear C&P gears (along with all the other parts needed for a conversion) which adds to the cost of the getrag too.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice info Alex  
Not sure it's so easy to get the os gears though?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG Sam your times are getting serious!! Sad to hear about box though but at least you can improve it and it's one less thing to worry about


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> I think the OSG gearset is close enough for me for half the price.
> 
> Stock
> 1st: 3.214
> ...


A Getrag with 4.111 R32/33 final drive will work pretty well for track. Moleman used to have this setup as did Madden and worked well for them. Other options are a 3.7cw/p or 3.9cw/p


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks tommy - will see what the lads at abbey find and hope they can fix it very soon! 

Frracer - madden only used his car on the drag strip I think.. No idea about gearing myself though!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I am sure reading some old posts Moleman did track his R33.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You can also PM Asim a forum member here, he has a Getrag in his R32 and does some track driving.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112273-can-anyone-point-me-towards-info-getrag-boxes.html


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for that

So....

The box stripped third gear as expected and I'm now looking at remortgaging my house  .......

Not sure what to do, could get os giken centre plate and rebuild or go for something different... 

Want something that'll be reliable at 550+ so thinking I should go for a proper solution - will hopefully be cheaper in the long run.. Wen the engine needs a rebuild I'll want more power!  

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not good Sam, feel for you.

Is the rest of the box ok?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Sam, I was at Oxted yesterday. 
Yours looked good and sounded rough. Mine sounded good and looked rough.
Brands Hatch has made it's mark this year.
All will be good in January.:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank lads

No idea what rest of box is like but it's had a crunch going into 5th when changing gently and third is stripped, all the info I've got ATM.

Mudflap- glad goose is looking good (always hate leaving it out in the rain though!) wondering how you heard it?? Hope yours is done soon

Want it back on the road ASAP!!! 

Would love to get it back before Christmas, very unlikely but will keep fingers crossed 

Getrag 6 speed seems the best option for future proofing...


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Not wanting to do Abbey out of a bit of business, but have you phoned around the usual suspects to see if anyone has something on the shelf? RK, Rod Bell, MGT, even GTR Shop, you never know they may have something coming off a customers car that will work for you.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Alex - yeah will give that a try.. 

I emailed ron when it went but he didn't have anything, neither did RB.. Will drop MGT a line now...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

tried gtr shop too...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> Mudflap- glad goose is looking good (always hate leaving it out in the rain though!) wondering how you heard it?? Hope yours is done soon
> 
> Want it back on the road ASAP!!!


Yours was being trickled round to the front. Mine was just off to another hospital.

Looks like January for both of us - no rush for me at this time of the year. 

What about the European Road trip in May? I don't think there's a 32 on the list yet.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would agree, go the getrag route if your not doing drag launches the box will be just fine for track use.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

What was the cause of the failure? Seemed like you were shifting not in a aggressive way.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

not sure what the cause was?

it's 23 years old perhaps?? 

Been in touch with Abbey and looks like the standard internals will be good for the power I want just with the OS centre plate fitted.. waiting for a price but this will almost certainly be the cheapest option too


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Yours was being trickled round to the front. Mine was just off to another hospital.
> 
> Looks like January for both of us - no rush for me at this time of the year.
> 
> What about the European Road trip in May? I don't think there's a 32 on the list yet.


Would love to do that.. but will be working... and will be skint 

Roll on Jan


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

git-r said:


> tried gtr shop too...


Nothing here at the moment, only a HKS 6 speed in Jim Kirkleys car but im sure he wants it LOL!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No news on gooseys box issues  

Still not had a price from abbey to rebuild it but I'm not sure I want this done anyway..it's not been a year since they last rebuilt it, pretty sure the same would happen again. I think they're really busy, they don't have time for goose  

Was thinking of the getrag option but found someone that's willing to sell an r33 box with os giken 1-5. I really don't know what to do but am not liking leaving goose at abbey for the last 6 weeks in the rain 



GOOSEY I MISS YOU!!!! :bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Sam,

you had a reply this morning to your email addy with regards your PM you sent me last night.

That isn't a bad reply time when you PM'ed me at 19-28p last night.

Also the gearbox was out and stripped within 3 days of the car arriving at Abbey we have stripped another gearbox to rebuild your gearbox (SH parts) but you are the person keep changing your mind. When the gearbox was rebuilt last time it had synchro's changed this time it has stripped a gear totally different issue.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would hate to have my R32 out in the rain so I feel your pain.




PS. When are you going to get this thread shifted to the Skyline Projects section?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm tricky one.

Has anyone got a stronger centre plate you can buy. Maybe Abbey can source one??

Mark


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes we have spoken to Sam re this upgrade.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Sam,
> 
> you had a reply this morning to your email addy with regards your PM you sent me last night.
> 
> ...


Better we chat about this.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If I was in your situation Sam I would go for the getrag route without fear.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Feel for you bud :-( both my daily drivers decided to break in the same week so that's stopped play on mine for the mo as well


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the support all 

Had a great chat with mark yesterday and worked out the best option would have been to go for the r33 os 1-5 box. Unfortunately, the seller decided he didn't want to sell anymore - completely understand why though.. 

After much thought I've decided to just buy a standard box and put that in for the time being and keep searching for an uprated box. 

The upshot of this is that I'll get Goosey back soon and will hopefully get the AST suspension fitted at the same time 

Cannot wait!!! 

I'll still be doing track days with the second hand 'box but won't be changing as hard as I was and won't be using second at the hairpin! Maybe it'll be a few tenth slower but hopefully the new suspension will offset this

Excited!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

At least you can keep an eye open for a bargain uprated box while still using and enjoying the car.

When you don't NEED it, something better (or better priced) always comes along...


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah I think that's a good plan. You can get a s/h box for the price of an expensive set of tyres. And you can buy/build the right box at your leasure so its ready and waiting for "next time".

What clutch have you got Sam? A mellow clutch could probably lengthen the life of the box.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard - yeah completely agree with that... My friend got an OS box for 2k and Asim managed to get an R34 box with os triple clutch/ flywheel and everything else needed for the conversion for 2.4 k - incredibly cheap when you think the box alone usually sells for 2k. The clutch would be well over 1k too! 

I'm hoping with the AST suspension it'll make it nicer on the road, REALLY want to do a Euro road trip in it so would be a massive bonus 

Alex, again agree with that - it's got an. OS twin plate clutch... It's not that harsh compared to some. 

Just want to get it back and use it again, fingers crossed shouldn't be long and might make brands at the end if the month 

Will you guys make brands this sat? 

I'll be heading down in my German bus in the afternoon... Hoping for rain... Will probably get black flagged :chuckle:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be changing the engine in my dirty daily so no visit for me :-( would have liked to pop down.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Greetings all 

So I have a plan for goosey!!

Abbey are going to rebuild the g'box and I will make every effort not to break it again! I'm pretty certain I'll manage not to do this if I don't use second on track - it was going from 2-3 that broke it.. 

If I can afford it I'll get them to put some new suspenders on too (the AST's) and fingers crossed will have goosey plucked, polished, waxed and ready for riding in a couple of weeks!
Richard has brands booked march 10, hopefully Goose and I will be joining him then 

Can not wait!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would be good to see you on the 10th.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Would be good to see you on the 10th.


Regretfully Richard (perhaps thankfully after my last Brands outing) I can't make this one 'cos I'm having a new central heating system fitted all that week.

Have a great time guys and I hope the gearbox is OK Sam.:thumbsup:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Mmm shall I abandon snetterton and just come to brands?? I'm trying not to use to much holiday though


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Want to come on the 10th too, but don't think I will have mine back & set up.

Have you guys given any thought to a trackday say in April/May where we could all meet up?

I usually insure my car on track days, so Castle Coombe is a no no, but how about Silverstone so we can stretch the old girls legs?

Mark


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Silverstone is proper, I love it in the R32, went three times last year I think, bit more expensive than BH, but would be great to get a gang of R32s up there in the spring some time


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy - stay with snetterton - I can't do brands in the 10th 

Richard - as above 

Alex - silver stone is the best fun I've had on a track day. I've only done it twice but really want to go again... It's the only place I've never been black flagged too and they don't actually mind you having some fun.. It's such a safe track. I'll never do the gp track but have done the south and international circuits and loved them. The whole place is so big, I've never seen another track like it!  

..........................................


GOOSE REPORT:

Box is being rebuilt with some nice new parts from Nissan and GOOSEY will be going to the ball in her sexy new suspenders!!! :smokin:

AST 3 way race here we come   

Next week goose and I will be together again I can't fappin wait!!!!!!!! 

YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great to hear it'll soon be back with you Sam.

Shame about the 10th, but understandable.

Plenty more times to look forward too!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Absolutely rich!! 

Plenty more times


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Tommy - stay with snetterton - I can't do brands in the 10th
> 
> Richard - as above
> 
> ...


Good news bud ! Look forward to the write up on the ASTs , I've gotta find some dyno time between now and snetterton to diagnose my misfire as can't really do 7000 in 4th on the road ;-) might get in trouble lol so will see what I can book then will confirm snetterton would be a shame to go there with a misfire :-(. But whatever happens I feel we need a meet up early march even if it's a Sunday breakfast somewhere ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks tommy and sorry to hear you still haven't got that misfire sorted I'm sure you're right though nothing a session on the dyno wouldn't sort and hopefully it'll just be something really small..

Always up for a meet! Maybe we could meet without cars and have beer instead?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Yer Sam always up for a beer  I've consulted Ron today about the misfire for some advice.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> ......
> 
> Alex - silver stone is the best fun I've had on a track day. I've only done it twice but really want to go again... It's the only place I've never been black flagged too and they don't actually mind you having some fun.. It's such a safe track. I'll never do the gp track but have done the south and international circuits and loved them. The whole place is so big, I've never seen another track like it!  ......


That is true, as seen below on the GP track, but I wish we all went to Cadwell a bit more often.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy - let's do it! To get wasted and talk crap about cars, a fine way to spend the eve!!! Where's good?? Anyone else up for this?  

Mudflat - great piccy that! How's the progress coming along?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Absolutely rich!!
> 
> Plenty more times


Yes, can't believe I've got to wait until the 10th March...

Spend a bit of time last night setting up a scene for the Vbox with the Brands Map and all the readouts I want... including lap time. 

Might have to justify taking the Yeti again before the R32 is done, just to test the Vbox display out of course! :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's not long rich!!! 
It's going to feel so special when you get it back did you drive it much before taking it to Ron's? 
Not sure you'll like the r888's for road use.. Have you used them before?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> That's not long rich!!!
> It's going to feel so special when you get it back did you drive it much before taking it to Ron's?
> Not sure you'll like the r888's for road use.. Have you used them before?


Yes, I did a few miles in it and it felt nice, but a bit sedate. 

I used to use 888s as my road tyres on a prevous car I did a few track days in.
Was the only way I could get rid of the wheelspin in third gear!
Front wheel drive and huge torque for a small car... :nervous:

I'll turn the music up a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

May be up for a beer!

Sam, when do you expect goose back?

Hopefully getting an O S Giken diff fitted to my...should give me ace traction to do a sub 52 second Brands lap!!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> ...should give me ace traction to do a sub 52 second Brands lap!!!!!


You know that'll only make him go faster... :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know, I shouldn't goad Sam!!!

Anyway, he's getting AST 3 way adjustable suspension, so he's just gained a second!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Thanks tommy and sorry to hear you still haven't got that misfire sorted I'm sure you're right though nothing a session on the dyno wouldn't sort and hopefully it'll just be something really small..
> 
> Always up for a meet! Maybe we could meet without cars and have beer instead?


Sounds good Sam need to coordinate diarys where abouts are you based? I work in London so always around there during the week, anyone else in London ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Yes, I did a few miles in it and it felt nice, but a bit sedate.
> 
> I used to use 888s as my road tyres on a prevous car I did a few track days in.
> Was the only way I could get rid of the wheelspin in third gear!
> ...


Hmmm... I think you'd be much happier with a nicely used set of part worns at £25 a corner for better road comfort... also removing the 4wd fuse helps with track performance on 400+ GTR's...

:chuckle::chuckle:



What was the f.w.d? Another Skoda?

I think it's quite safe to assume you'll be finding your car a lot less sedate when you get it back
You must be VERY excited!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> May be up for a beer!
> 
> Sam, when do you expect goose back?
> 
> Hopefully getting an O S Giken diff fitted to my...should give me ace traction to do a sub 52 second Brands lap!!!!!


Would be great to see you for 'a' beer
Great you got a diff sorted, not really sure it makes much difference to lap times (mine anyway) but you'll love how it drives... So much easier to go sideways:bowdown1:

LOL don't encourage me - I've told myself I musn't try to get lap times.. over and over: Must not break 3rd gear... must not break 3rd gear....

G'box is all done and fitted just waiting for susp
Fingers crossed will pick it up end of this week


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Sounds good Sam need to coordinate diarys where abouts are you based? I work in London so always around there during the week, anyone else in London ?


Excellent Tommy:thumbsup:

I'm based near Crstal Palace but easy to get to Victoria/London Bridge/anywhere really. Usually work near Paddington. Any day is good

Mark any preferences?

Rich - might you be interested?

Could possibly get a few more too


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Back to car stuff some vids from Brands in the Bavarian Blunderbus..

Black flag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTqVU6gcp2I

Goose would like this one... Chasing a 35
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vv98RTNScw


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> What was the f.w.d? Another Skoda?


Yes, a little Fabia 1.9 diesel with 250bhp and 400 ft/lb.
Wasn't too bad, did a 13.6 quarter mile.

You can see a pattern can't you? :chuckle:

Always seems to be GT-R or Skoda stuff with me... :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Excellent Tommy:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm based near Crstal Palace but easy to get to Victoria/London Bridge/anywhere really. Usually work near Paddington. Any day is good
> 
> ...



I work in East London, but come evenings I'm with the family out in Essex all the time due to having a two month old and a four year old.

Might be able to make it, but unlikely if I am honest.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I can

Coincidence I used to have a fabia vrs people at work called it the labia!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I work in East London, but come evenings I'm with the family out in Essex all the time due to having a two month old and a four year old.
> 
> Might be able to make it, but unlikely if I am honest.


No probs, will keep you posted though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> I can
> 
> Coincidence I used to have a fabia vrs people at work called it the labia!


Yes, a lot of spell checkers do that too. :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll have to come out in the R35 when it arrives too.
See how it compares.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> You'll have to come out in the R35 when it arrives too.
> See how it compares.


Not in the slightest bit jealous...:bawling::bawling::bawling:

Would be ace to come out in it  

I can't count the number of cars you have! 

Good effort:bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Excellent Tommy:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm based near Crstal Palace but easy to get to Victoria/London Bridge/anywhere really. Usually work near Paddington. Any day is good
> 
> ...


Im close to London Bridge/City so would be good to meet up after work one evening.

Sam, how do you manage to get so many days off for Track days? I was beginning to think you were a man of leisure


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Im close to London Bridge/City so would be good to meet up after work one evening.
> 
> Sam, how do you manage to get so many days off for Track days? I was beginning to think you were a man of leisure


Excellent

Lol - I wish I was a man of leisure - I have 4 days off this month!  

Any days better than others? London bridge is good - anyone know the George pub? Very old place, nice beers etc


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I work in Eastcheap, near London Bridge.

Be good to meet up, but struggle most eves, but given a bit of warning should be able to sort something.

Cheers,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ace mark will make it happen!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Next Friday ???


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Next Friday after work is ok for me also


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Next Friday after work is ok for me also


 cool


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Might see if I can pop over too I work close to Moorgate. Be good to put names to faces.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm on broadgate  the more the merrier


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

crap I cant do next Friday!

Fri 21 Feb I could though or anytime that week really


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually just seen what next Friday is lol rekon we will be in popular if it was then lol 21st then ??


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, 14th would get me strung up!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Actually just seen what next Friday is lol rekon we will be in popular if it was then lol 21st then ??



Excellent and thanks for the reminder! As I tell her: I have no guilty conscience so don't need to remember valentines or buy her pressies:chuckle:

Fri 21st Feb GTROC track day drinks. 6:30 at the George Pub London Bridge
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...kw1k8jxUwOi5sfb-Q&sig2=5I3MNVIWT4Tlrm6PuyXPkA

This place suit everyone? It's a short walk from London Bridge.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep suits me


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I hate south of the river always traffic, dull looking and boring, but will make an exception


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will check with the boss(!), but pencilled in.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent!!!! :clap:

Finally I'll be able to chat about cars over beers without all my friends mercilessly taking the piss!  

Ill pm my number to you all, and we'll confirm the day before.

Is the time and venue ok for everyone? 

Cheers 
Sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> I hate south of the river always traffic, dull looking and boring, but will make an exception


Lol - think they started modelling it on North London before giving up so there are some nice bits 

South is cheaper, South is better


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, I'm in!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Mark!! :smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Missing Goose.. :bawling::bawling:














Bad, naughty Goose!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Old R32 Vspec2





Goose is much better looking though


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

When she due back?

Is the suspension being rebuilt or something?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What did you call the white one swan?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on Sam, stop mesing about and get it back on the road.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We could say the same about your R32  when is yours going to be ready? Taking a while....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> We could say the same about your R32  when is yours going to be ready? Taking a while....


:bowdown1:

I'm waiting on an intercooler.
To be fair, it's having a bit more than a gearbox fix.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - Goose should return home at the end of the week:clap::clap:

Frracer - swan lol!! Was White Lightning. Great car!

Richard - not long now!! Fingers crossed yours will be very soon after


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Richard - not long now!! Fingers crossed yours will be very soon after


Hopefully.

Due to delays on the intercooler we wanted (which was a late choice as I changed my mind...) mine is having a lower spec cooler fitted so I can run the engine in.

Then Ron is going to put a better one in before I take it on track.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


I am currently on my way to be reunited with my lovely, beautiful and tasty wife!!

HAPPY VALENTINES GOOSEY 

Got word from abbey it's all sorted only a few hours ago so am now taking a train then Bus replacement service that will get me there before they shut.. Fingers crossed :smokin:

Can't describe how excited I am! 

Goose will be wearing her 'new' suspenders and her box will be all sweet and smelling of roses... 

:chuckle:

Goose is coming home, Goose is going to get properly romanced in just a few hours!!! 

Hip, hip.. Hooray... Hip, hip... Hooray!!! 

Long live the Goose, long may she reign over us  

:chuckle:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Does your other wife know you write love letters like that!! ...... Brilliant send us a cheeky pic of your mistress in her new suspenders


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL that made me laugh, well done hope you have a fun night with Goose!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe she calls it the wife too ... Hope she never sees this thread though! 

The o/h calls herself the mistress and Goose the wife... Quite right


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> LOL that made me laugh, well done hope you have a fun night with Goose!!


Thank you!! With the weather as it is I'm hoping a little arse action may be on the cards... She's a dirty bitch after all :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Unbelievable timing being Valentines day!

Are you going home to the girfriend, or just staying out all night with goosey?!

Let us know how she drives on the new suspension - have Abbey set it up for raod & track, or do you have to make adjustments for trackadays?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol if only race tracks were open all night!  

Not sure on settings - guessing I'll put it on softest everything for road and Mark may come to brands at some point to help with settings for track.. Otherwise I think it'll be the same settings as used on teds car... Ie better than anything is ever work out!  

My mistress lives in Norway, I think she does get jealous of GOOSEY but I was married before I met her... She understands.. Till death do us part etc


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Feb 14 2014 Best Valentines Ever*



Goose is back


Possibly the worst driving conditions ever on the way back but it felt so special!!!!!!!!!!


Goose has never felt so good to ride:clap:

Who said romance is dead? 

I can confirm the AST's are in a different league comfort wise to the tein circuit master, gearbox is sweet and that Goose is in all round good shape.. I was thinking you wouldn't know you were riding a slightly older model when compared to my mistress (over 10 years younger)..

It's made such a difference :smokin:

Happy Valentines!!!!

:chuckle:


...................................................................................

Future Plans:

Ride Goose very hard but easy on her box.
Properly clean it - wheels off, clean underneath, 3 stage polish etc..
Fit some new seats (got a clean set of R32 GTR ones to replace the 33 ones I have - you sit lower with the 32 ones )
Think about getting some bodywork done.. has a few stone chips on the front and the paint on the bumpers is starting to fade a bit.

Will get some cleaning and pictures taken ASAP


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy days.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice one Sam !


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Really pleased for you Sam what gearbox option did you go for in the end? As we were chatting about having experienced Tein's myself the AST's were always going to be the way to go. Looking forward to a few vids from Brands and hope to see you up there at some point when/if the summer comes:clap:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks John:thumbsup:

Ended up getting the standard one rebuilt and will look out for a Getrag/OS box in the future.. Will just have to take it a bit easier at Brands..

Speaking of Brands... Guess where me and Goose are just about to leave for?? :clap:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Swapped the seats yesterday and gace it a really good clean underneath... Because it now sits a good few cm's higher it's made it much easier to clean the rear arches 
Didn't get time for a 3 stg polish but gave it a quick autoglym once over.. Goose looks stunning:clap:

I'm going to leave early and take a few pics... how sad ...:chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds good

They say low is slow in a skyline, but goosey always went OK!!!!

Did Abbey set it up, corner weight it etc?

Await some vids!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You need to have a bit of rake in them front end needs to be low as you can get away with it.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was brilliant to have help form Kouresh:thumbsup:

Also to see so many other folk from here

I've never had proper driving tuition before and wow it's SO much to think about! The better I get as a driver (read less shit!) the more I realise how slow I was!! Kouresh thinks Goose would do a 50 sec lap:smokin::smokin:
It has seriously highlighted many, many areas where I could go quicker - if only I could string it all together properly.. 

Goose was going well. Probably because I wasn't braking properly I kept on getting understeer, traction on the way out of corners seemed better though. I need to check that I had set the shocks properly but think it was recommended settings. I kept tyre pressures to 30psi hot but parts of track felt quite slippy.. Lap times were a couple of seconds down but conditions not perfect and it was kind of like learning how to drive again...:smokin:

Was about to take Paul out at the end and heard the brake pad rumble... checked pads and all looked ok.. Luckily the chequered flag came out before we went out as I think the inside pads on the back are completely chuffed... 

The track was amazing.. In all my years I've never seen it so quiet.. 27 cars were signed on - just perfect conditions for trying to follow instruction

Pics and Vid to follow:smokin:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

3 seconds quicker than a 2013 R35 that's on form?

Nice. Must have impressed him with the car set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice one Sam ! It's bound to take a bit of time to get used to new additions, but a great way to shake em down with a experienced racing driver with u  

Btw looking forward to Friday! Still all good ??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> 3 seconds quicker than a 2013 R35 that's on form?
> 
> Nice. Must have impressed him with the car set up! :thumbsup:


-as much as I'd like to think Goose would impress him I don't think it quite compares to his day job!!:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Nice one Sam ! It's bound to take a bit of time to get used to new additions, but a great way to shake em down with a experienced racing driver with u
> 
> Btw looking forward to Friday! Still all good ??


Cheers Tommy and ABSOLUTELY!! Fighting the urge to grab a beer and watch the footage... hmmmm :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Awesome day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was brilliant to have help form Kouresh:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Great stuff!! Makes a huge difference getting proper tuition, glad you enjoyed it Sam! Now get those videos and pictures posted up


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't fight it buddy let the beers flow with a bit of quiet reflection ;-)


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent afternoon:thumbsup:

Very good on the edge laps from Sam again,goose is flying,but seems smoother,must be the extra tuition:smokin:

Good to meet kouresh today,what a nice bloke giving up his spare time to help out us mediocre drivers,be good to have you along again some time kouresh,if you can spare time from racingWhat a great job.

Roll on next time,and next time I will be in mine and not the van.

Catch you later Paul.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Come on then guys what's the first day we can all make to get on track together?? I will be back in action early march


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Don't fight it buddy let the beers flow with a bit of quiet reflection ;-)


OK then:thumbsup:

Nice one Paul!! 

Will be awesome when we're all out together:smokin:

Hmm yeah where and when? 

Younes - just checked the vids - you can hear the brakes on about the third vid .. oops.. :bawling:

Will get them uploaded


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

You gonna come snett? I should make it back for mapping on the 2nd


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I have it pencilled in

Will have to confirm nearer the time but fingers crossed!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Come on then guys what's the first day we can all make to get on track together?? I will be back in action early march


I plan to give mine a shakedown on the 10th.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I plan to give mine a shakedown on the 10th.


I'm struggling to get that day off :-( must try harder!! Staff shortages at the mo


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> I have it pencilled in
> 
> Will have to confirm nearer the time but fingers crossed!!


Yer I'm not gonna book until misfire is sorted and remapped for new bin


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> new bin


:chuckle::chuckle:

How's the bin??


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Big lol new gearbox for me then soon


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Was looking at 10th March, if car ready.

There is a gtroc trackday at Silverstone GP circuit 23rd march (Sunday) for £269?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's the way mate

bin - is it all done and dusted?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

hi Mark:thumbsup:

Richard's doing the 10th and it will be his maiden voyage in Wino

UnfortunatelyI can't come:bawling:

Same with Silverstone..


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

:smokin:Fitted it yesterday, and took her round the block ...... Feels awesome comes on boost so much earlier awesome turbo  very pleased can't wait to map it and see what happens


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, 10th is my first day on track in my R32, so I won't be going bananas.

Would be good to organise a day later in the year, such as May, when the weather is likely to be good.
Bit of warning may help people plan around it too.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely, let's plan for May then.

Can't have a trackday with loads of us there and no Sam!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm in for May 

Sam, I've done the same trick with the rear inner pads n the past, had to get all the way back from Hethel in Norfolk only using the handbrake cos every time i touched the foot brake it sounded like a cement mixer.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> Definitely, let's plan for May then.
> 
> Can't have a trackday with loads of us there and no Sam!


Agreed. 

Thursday 1st May?
Weekend dates are VERY limited during the summer.
Does May give people enough time to book off work or would an evening be better?

There is an evening (half the price) on Tues 13th May.
Need to be there 3:30pm to 4:00pm.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What circuit is that Richard?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam's favorite. 

Brands.
Thought it would be handy due to the "lap times" thread.

Feel free to suggest any alternatives.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy to do Brands if everyone wants to, but what about GTROC Silverstone trackday on the 26th May?

Looks like it's a bank hol, so maybe not good for you Richard?

If so, not a problem, just thought somewhere to stretch the old girls legs!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> Happy to do Brands if everyone wants to, but what about GTROC Silverstone trackday on the 26th May?
> 
> Looks like it's a bank hol, so maybe not good for you Richard?
> 
> If so, not a problem, just thought somewhere to stretch the old girls legs!


I'd be quite happy to do Silverstone. 

My work revolves around the school terms mainly but I try not to take too many weekend days away from home as I have a four year old and a two month old currently. It's not really fair on the other half even though she never complains.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm pretty flexible, but Richard if you're happy with the 26th, shall we see if we can get consensus from all the others and try and set that as a date?

Peeps - everyone happy with the 26th? Full Siverstone GP circuit?

If not, say now, I don't want to dictate, but be good to get things sorted.

Remember it is a bank holiday, so if you need to be in with other halves/kiddies/away, let us know and we will pick another date.

Just seeking permission from the Mrs now!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Yup I'm game for Silverstone GP 26th May


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I should be ok will check with the missus later


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> I'm pretty flexible, but Richard if you're happy with the 26th, shall we see if we can get consensus from all the others and try and set that as a date?
> 
> Peeps - everyone happy with the 26th? Full Siverstone GP circuit?



Yes, I'll pencil it in. 

What's the cost?

Was just wondering as I think when the GTROC go as an organised group there is a discount.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it's £269 through the gtroc.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool. 

Brands is almost that cost anyway high season and it's a much smaller track.

Looking forward to this.
Unless I drive like a tit and get shown up of course.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Me too......may book some tuition if possible!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

DRINKIES!!!!! 

So I have texted mark and tommy, tommy will be finished earlier than 6:30 and could start 4:30. Excellent 

Richard, are you going to make this? - you have my number 

Younes - pm sent 

I'll possibly be popping down to brands in the afternoon to meet a friend and his brother (they have a 32) if I get the afternoon off work otherwise I intend to meet tommy at 4:30. 

If anyone doesn't have my number send a pm..

I saw Paul on mon and he may also come along for a bit

Altogether we could have around 8 of us

All with 32''s :smokin:

Will be a gooooood night!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I missed so much! 

Track day wise I can't confirm anything till around a month before but will check above dates and see how I'm fixed..

We will get a date sorted soon though for sure :thumbsup:

Cheers all


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No can do drinkies, sorry.

Have to get off work a bit early and pick my R32 up from the detailer about 4PM out in Essex who has spend three days on it...

Then it's home to get assaulted by an energetic 4 year old for a few hours.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

By the way, the Silverstone GTROC day is Monday the 26th May.

Reading above we have the following planning to be there:

Richard (CT17)
AlexJ
MarkM3
TommyGTRLSX

Come on Sam, will be a great day with plenty of GT-R and R32 action.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunday 25th would be better, but I was going by the dates inthe meetings section - is that a typo Richard?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> Sunday 25th would be better, but I was going by the dates inthe meetings section - is that a typo Richard?


No, you are right Mark.
I thought it was a Sunday but it's:

*Monday 26th May 2014.*

Will amend post above to avoid confusion, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm looking at doing Brands Hatch on Monday 7th April too...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239705-brands-hatch-monday-7th-april-2014-a.html#post2504209


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry guys I can't commit to anything until around a month before  

We will get a date sorted though  

No doubt this will be discussed later 

Cheers!!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Enjoy your evening all,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Brian


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Great little mini meet yesterday:clap:

Well done sam to get us all together.

younes and kouresh,what a team,together you two could win the f1. Kouresh with his driving ability and expertise,and younes with his technical knowledge of the cars.all you need is a couple of hundred million:runaway:

Tommy bet you can't wait to get mapped,will be brilliant,best thing I ever done was go big single

Mark hope you get yours back soon,but please don't wrap it up in the garage,they're to be used and abused,I know it's hard after spending so much making her immaculate.

Catch you next time Sam hope you didn't get too plastered


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good to meet you again Paul, shame you had to go early.

Was good, fun night.

Good beer & grub.

Nice to put names to faces.

Reckon Sam was pretty pissed!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Yer was a great night guys great to finally meet you all ! Your right Paul def need to take kouresh and Younes with us really talented guys can't wait to see them both out on track at the same time  give us all some one to chase  


Cheers Tommy


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent night all :clap:

Feeling like it was a thorough night!!! 

Really good to see everyone and thanks all for turning up 

Wouldn't like to think exactly how much I drank but given how I feel today I think it was enough.. More than enough!! 

Thanks again everyone for such a good night :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Was great meeting up with everyone and putting names to faces, expect for Tommy who I met before.

It will be an interesting year with some really good R32's and Pauls R33 getting ready for track work I look forward to seeing you all on track soon and seeing some fast lap times!

Sam did your German buddies turn up and make you drink a bit more than you should have? :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Younes, 

Yeah the Germans invaded as expected!! Feeling a bit battle weary today!! :chuckle:

-------------------------------

So back to Goose 

Going to silverstone tomorrow

It's on the GP track so am considering programming my sat nav so I don't get lost - it's a very big track!!! 

Silverstone is the most amazing place, I've only been twice before and both times were VERY enjoyable it's the only track I haven't been black flagged at.. And there's a chance if rain tomorrow...

If it rains I'll be like a pig in shit  

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Have fun buddy !!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Make sure you get some video Sam 

Silverstone GP is so well suited to the GTR I love it (I'm going on 9th March). Takes a while to learn the track but if in doubt turn left - no wait, right, the odds are in your favour  

Copse, Stowe and Abbey especially play to the GTR's strengths I find I close on most cars through those corners. I can see Goose getting fairly sideways in Village and The Loop.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a blast. 

Been there twice in my R35. Amazing track.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Hey Younes,
> 
> Yeah the Germans invaded as expected!! Feeling a bit battle weary today!! :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Here you go track I guide of the GP circuit :chuckle:

Silverstone Fast Lap On board Formula 2 Kourosh Khani 2012 Dry conditions - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks all 

Great vid Younes, thanks again 


Silverstone is awesome.

Simple as 

From the guy that gave the briefing: "don't mind about drifting so long as you're not getting in people's way and not looking like you're going to lose it"... 
...... HEAVEN!!!!!!   

It is so nice to be able to have fun without fear of black flagging!! 

Also brilliant were my sighting laps... Because I'd turned up for a half day I was supposed to have one lap with instructor driving and two laps with me driving with the instructor. I asked the instructor to do some extra laps and feel free to enjoy Goosey. He obliged and drove goose beautifully, so smooth and easy but so quick. He really liked Goose and said it was his type if car I was like a proud parent  

I desperately tried to learn the lines he was taking... And failed.. Lol it's such a big track I was getting lost all the time! He gave me some great tuition and was a thoroughly nice bloke too 

Great way to start 


Grip was pretty slippy to start with but despite the drizzle through the day most of the track was dry... 

However, Goose is not handling properly  the understeer I felt at brands was very much still there and I noticed extra wear on the outside edge of the front left tyre. By the end of the afternoon the front left was hammered. To out this in perspective the last set of federals did over 1.5 years of track days and never suffered the same wear, this set have done 1 brands on old setup + 1 brands and silverstone on new setup. 

The wear on the front left explains why I feel it doesn't turn as well - it's probably only cornering on the outside of the tyre. 

Also one of the adjusters seized on the AST's - it freed off later in the day though thankfully. The click that you should get when adjusting them isn't there on one of the shocks either. 

Spoke to abbey about this and they'll get it sorted  

On a more positive note the gearbox is sweet... Still  

Also, Younes got the data from brands and Goose did a 53.9 with two people and problems with setup. When it's setup properly it'll be a fair bit quicker I'm sure .... If I can manage to drive for 52 seconds without making a mistake! 

Goose managed a 2:31 at silverstone on a mainly dry track, am absolutely certain it would go MUCH quicker though knowing the R35's can do sub 2:20 is a target for Goose.. Lol always good to have something to aim for... That I will never achieve!  

First vid  
Chasing a lotus.. Was bloody quick! I thought I'd be able to catch it on the straights then try and copy his lines through the corners... It seemed quicker than goose on the straights! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gQL4VMz-gL4

More vids to follow.. :smokin:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good video Sam glad you had a good time. I would have posted the video of your 53.9 but the quality is bad as the camera is on its side not sure what happened with the mounting lol.

Silverstone is a big track lot of corners to learn but it really is not that hard of a track. Just more practice 

Excessive wear on left front is normal clock wise tracks and at brands you left side would take a hammering.

Get your geometry and setup properly checked Sam and ask them to give you all the values such as camber, caster, toe, rake corner weights etc. when your chasing lap times you need a good setup. You should be able to play with bump and rebound between sessions to make the car handle better, ride the bumps as well as how the car reacts on direction change.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Younes

Yeah I understand about wear on front left on circuit. The wear I've experienced since new suspension and set up has been far worse than before though and it doesn't turn as well. I think there's either something worn out or setup is wrong. 
And it's cost a set of tyres  

Yeah I got the print out of setup - will have a look


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That's not good you cannot be chewing up tyres at that rate. I suspect that that if the out side of the tyres are being used up that you may not have enough camber or your toe is not set correctly.

Hope you get it sorted out though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah something is wrong but I'm sure abbey will sort it  

Hopefully just something simple that won't cost a lot of money too!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Time for fully adjustable arms all round Sam !! It will compliment your set up no end


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Thanks all
> However, Goose is not handling properly  the understeer I felt at brands was very much still there and I noticed extra wear on the outside edge of the front left tyre. By the end of the afternoon the front left was hammered. To out this in perspective the last set of federals did over 1.5 years of track days and never suffered the same wear, this set have done 1 brands on old setup + 1 brands and silverstone on new setup.
> 
> The wear on the front left explains why I feel it doesn't turn as well - it's probably only cornering on the outside of the tyre.


Partly that's Silverstone. The tyre wear you get seems different to other tracks, it's high speed and high load cornering and the lower speed corners go on for ever. I think it needs a stiffer setup and/or more static camber to deal with it. Which will compromise grip at lower speed tracks I guess.

I've had my alignment tweaked (my choice of settings not Abbey's - so it's my fault if they don't work) and added whiteline anti roll bars pretty much specifically to deal with the tyre wear issue at Silverstone.

I'm up there in a couple of weeks and we'll see  

For comparison I was getting 2.46 on a slightly damper track than that in December - unfortunately the data logger ran out of memory before things dried up.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Alex - you know more than me... All I know is Goose now has an appetite for tyres and a lack of grip. 

Mark/abbey will know best, will speak to him next week


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Sam, how much static negative camber are you currently running on the front?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Goose!*

Saw this today and thought it would bring a smile to your face!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Natbrat - :chuckle::chuckle::smokin:

So it seems the car is running less - camber than before around -1.1. The old setup was only -1.2 so doubt this would have made much difference.. 
.. as Tommy says adjustable camber arms are the way to go

...........................................................

Vids:smokin:

Trying to finish the tyres off:chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u4dZJl7ph0&list=UUZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ&feature=c4-overview


A bit following an R35 .... Anyone here??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWWKceVznrk&list=UUZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ&feature=c4-overview


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

A good setup for track would be something like 1.5-2.0 deg neg camber on the front, 0.5-1mm toe out and then the rear go for 1 -1.5 deg neg, 0.5-1mm toe in. Also set up about 25-30mm of rake in the car. But you would really need this to be done during the track day so make small adjustments and go back out till you are happy with how the car feels as it is very subjective and if you can post quick laps your on the right track.

Yes you need adjustable arms sam!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Natbrat - :chuckle::chuckle::smokin:
> 
> So it seems the car is running less - camber than before around -1.1. The old setup was only -1.2 so doubt this would have made much difference..
> .. as Tommy says adjustable camber arms are the way to go
> ...


Goose does have some power in her! You were pretty much hanging on to the R35 very well.:smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- thanks Younes, yup will get some camber arms:smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Goose does have some power in her! You were pretty much hanging on to the R35 very well.:smokin:


Yeah there's not that much difference on the straights, guessing it was pretty standard.. 

Goose has enough power:smokin:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice vid, going well as usual!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Great vids Sam ! The set up Younes just described is pretty much what I've set mine to except a touch more camber @ -2.5 it felt night and day turn in was so much more accurate


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Great vids Sam ! The set up Younes just described is pretty much what I've set mine to except a touch more camber @ -2.5 it felt night and day turn in was so much more accurate


I've tracked mine for a year with this setup:

Front:
-1.75deg camber
4.5deg caster
0.7mm toe in

Rear:
-1.8deg camber
1mm toe in

Hsd mono 8/6kg springs with sensible looking ride height
Superpro front top arm bushes
Adjustable tension rod bushes
Hicas lockout
265/35/18 all round on 18x9.5 et20
Std diffs
Skylab
1400kg without fuel and driver
Between 320 and 390hp at the hubs

This was a very neutral, predictable setup but it would understeer at times (mid and late corner) and at silverstone murdered the tyres.

my updated geo:

Front:
-2.5deg camber
5deg caster
0.3deg toe out

Rear:
-1.7deg camber
0deg toe

Driftworks front top arms
Whiteline adjustable rear camber arm bushes
Corner weighted with 50% cross weight with 3/4 tank fuel and me.
10mm nose down rake
Whiteline Arb front and rear
soon to be tested new Do-Luck ets controller

I've only driven a few miles but it definately doesn't understeer. I'll monitor the rear tyres as I may go to 2deg rear camber - but hopefully the added rear roll stiffness will counter the camber loss I was getting which was burning the outer edge of the left rear.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine was running -2deg camber front & rear.

5 deg caster

.25 front toe out

.7 rear toe out.

ride height - 350mm from mid wheel to arch front & rear.

Aftermarket spring & dampers, not adjustable for height or damping and don't know spring rates.

Standard roll bars.

Bit of turn in understeer at Brands, but pretty good and tyres not wearing on outside.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Cusco do camber arms are they fixed or adjustable? Can't seem to find much info on them. The Usually eBay ones seem ok as they seem to be the ones that Tommy is using and not have any problems with them working loose as long as you apply thread lock.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cusco are fixed, just come in different lengths.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nissan R32 GTS GTR Z32 Adjustable Front Upper Camber ARM KIT Arms 2 Pieces | eBay

These look pretty good secured with two locking nuts to prevent them working loose.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

There are a few designs, I think you need to check all of them fairly frequently to make sure they've not unwound, and the bearings are the week spot because the suspension articulation really requires compliant bushes in the top arms as they need twist longitudinally slightly as the move up and down. Having pillow ball/rose joint tension rods and pulling the wheels forward to add caster exacerbates this I think.

Usually the adjustment range for all these top arm designes allows you to go all the way from adding positive camber to fix tyre wear on really low cars, to around -3degrees I think. After that you need either adjustable lower arms or the nismo lower arms which are slightly longer (either way you get the added benefit of widening the front track). The nismo top arm brackets also add caster without compromising the kinematics as much as doing it all through adjustable tension rods.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for this lads 

I was happy with setup before but it was lower and with harder springs. This probably helped with tyre wear and turn in. Goose has nismo upper and lower arms, think this sets camber (not adjustable). 

Goose also has a lot of other stuff - roll bars etc but nothing I understand! 

Once the suspension is a bit more finely tuned it will be better than the last setup on track. It is already a massive improvement on the road - something I've always wanted!  

Weather is looking good today and I have the afternoon off... Can anyone guess what I'll be doing??? 

Hope it doesn't rain!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do Brands have a track day on by any chance?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol!

Nope not brands... 

A bit more romantic than that


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Getting her lathered up and giving her a shower?!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Getting her lathered up and giving her a shower?!


You know me too well 

On train now and it's looking like it might rain  .... Will wash the underneath and bodywork, then see about doing a polish... The meguires 3 stage indulgence for Goose 

Mmmmmmmmm ......


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No time for spoiling Goose with polish - just the essential jet wash and scrub of underneath then basic wash.. 

Polish soon though.. then pics

And some from Brands:




Being touched by talent:clap:


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

nice


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Goose pulls off 17s pretty well


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Goose pulls off 17s pretty well


You mean the tread from the rubber??

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol yeah wheel and rim size :chuckle:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

So that's goose! Looks nice.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:smokin:


I just noticed brands is on tomorrow and Sunday.... 

I need help!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

What help do you need sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol for my track day habit!!!  

Are you free Sunday Paul?


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Think it might be raining sunday 

Can't be bothered with creeping round again,need a good dry day to fully try out brakes:chuckle:

I see tomorrow is a lotus day also got house move in 2/3 weeks time,so probably hard to get time off,via missus:chairshot


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahh shame  saying that if it rains I won't bother going... Might pop down tomorrow though instead if weather's good 

Let me know when you're next out - will be so cool to get some footage


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We need to get the smartycam back in the Goose for some proper footage


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Absolutely Younes!! 

Paul will be quicker as he cheats - 700bhp?? Is that really necessary?? 

:chuckle: 

Goose will try and keep up though, the vids would be awesome!!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam let me know if you are going Brands I will come this time, don't think I will be working on my car this weekend too bloody cold out there


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi younes,

I'm on my way up now be theyre after lunch,maybe see if I can get on


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Genius Paul - see you there:smokin::smokin:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Just re taxed mine and been out today for a blast...... Shame it haven't adjusted the map yet for the new turbo :-(


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Great to meet Sam and younes again today,

One day we might all get on track:bawling:

Still we had a little fun

See you later paul


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Like wise Paul ...I got some good ideas having looked at your car and Sams.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

great too see you all again 

Shame we didn'y get out on track... really tempted to go back today... it's meant to be dry until 17:00

Will post pic of the line up


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

AlexJ said:


> I've tracked mine for a year with this setup:
> 
> Front: -1.75deg camber, 4.5deg caster, 0.7mm toe in
> 
> ...


Right, was at Silverstone with Abbey on Sunday, new setup tested with some nice sticky A048 tyres, pagid pads and a bit of helpful GTR specific instruction from Colin CATDT, result; times between 2.33 - 2.35 (theoretical 2.27 taking best sectors from different laps) with totally even tyre wear, several slightly nauseous passengers. The setup felt really great, very happy, a big improvement on track. It is now pretty tiring on the road though - very "darty" - to the point where I worried all night before that I'd ruined the handling and it was going to be a pig to drive - how wrong was I!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice driving Alex ! Car looks dialled turns in lovely  my set up is very similar to yours can't wait to get on track.... How did u find the a048s ? There so noisy on the rd!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Nice driving Alex ! Car looks dialled turns in lovely  my set up is very similar to yours can't wait to get on track.... How did u find the a048s ? There so noisy on the rd!!


Thanks  you still need to be on the throttle to lift the nose a bit to stave off understeer. 

The a048s are very grippy but a bit soft, dont think they'll last long. I suspect theyd last longer if you could heat cycle them once and rest them for a couple of days, you may loose a bit of initial grip but they would last better. As you say they really howl on the motorway.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

What video camera was you using?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Dan Parker said:


> What video camera was you using?


Race Technology Video 4 - the cool onscreen graphics are courtesy of Malcolm from driver-coaching.com who put the layout together and I tweaked it for my preferences. The Video4 is only 720p so a bit low-res by modern standards but fine for what I need.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

AlexJ said:


> Race Technology Video 4 - the cool onscreen graphics are courtesy of Malcolm from driver-coaching.com who put the layout together and I tweaked it for my preferences. The Video4 is only 720p so a bit low-res by modern standards but fine for what I need.


Yeah it looks really good.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great stuff Alex:clap::clap:

Really good time 2;27 - am sure you could improve on that... 

Car looks really good through the bends and good to know your settings work..

Silverstone is such a cool track:smokin:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Great stuff Alex:clap::clap:
> 
> Really good time 2;27 - am sure you could improve on that...
> 
> ...


I think it would be an enormous fluke if I actually strung together the various sector times to make that 2.27 in the real world. I'm just not consistent enough - smaller tracks I can dial into and get a bit precise but not this place.

I am chuffed though, this setup works really well at Silverstone. Although now I'm feeling the need for some three way adjustable shocks....

I'm 100% claiming the MP4 12C "driver under instruction" that I passed twice and if you tell me he was on a cool down lap I'll stick my fingers in my ears and go "la la I can't hear you".


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> I think it would be an enormous fluke if I actually strung together the various sector times to make that 2.27 in the real world. I'm just not consistent enough - smaller tracks I can dial into and get a bit precise but not this place.
> 
> I am chuffed though, this setup works really well at Silverstone. Although now I'm feeling the need for some three way adjustable shocks....
> 
> I'm 100% claiming the MP4 12C "driver under instruction" that I passed twice and if you tell me he was on a cool down lap I'll stick my fingers in my ears and go "la la I can't hear you".


LOLOLOL!

Nice:smokin:

What we like to hear!

How do the Yokos cmpare to the federals? can't remember if you run a basffled sump?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> LOLOLOL!
> 
> Nice:smokin:
> 
> ...


A048s more grip for sure, sticky to the touch, also seemed to wear more that the RSRs, however they are the medium hard compound maybe the hard would last better. For most of the day I was thinking they would take any amount of abuse and come back for more, as you know the federals eventually get too hot and right at the end of the day the a048s did go off slightly. But put it this way; great value at half the standard retail price but not worth twice the money. Might try the Dunlops next, depends if the wife insists on a summer holiday 

Standard sump, top quality oil (Motul 300v 15w50), overfill the oil to the H on the dipstick, ok so far..... at least no glitter in the oil changes.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah fantastic deal you got on the yokos - well worth the money:clap:

good luck with the standard sump.. not sure I'd risk that :nervous:

What was cornering g?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> yeah fantastic deal you got on the yokos - well worth the money:clap:
> 
> good luck with the standard sump.. not sure I'd risk that :nervous:
> 
> What was cornering g?


Seems to hold 1.2g in steady state corners and spike to 1.3g not a huge amount different from the federals tbh it feels like the transitions and limits are where the tyres behave differently.

Interestingly here's an Elise R race car, half the weight, half the power, actually pulling less g for a theoretical 2.30 lap (best sectors joined - you'll see the cuts when the best lap time figure jumps about).






Re the sump; the way I see it, the bottom end is a wear item. :flame: costs about the same to fix as a brake overhaul and a set of tyres. When it goes I'll get it winged and baffled though. At the moment I'm holding onto the belief that its standing start launches and donuts that kill them.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Malcolm kindly gave me some feedback on my video and pointed how much understeer i was getting on that lap, obvious when i look at it now. I'm trying to figure it out because i mostly didn't feel understeer on the day unless i carried too much entry speed and had to delay getting on the gas. I'll look at the sectors for the 2.27 theoretical and see if I'm on the gas sooner and maybe even used lower entry speeds.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will you ever get rid of the steady state understeer with the R32s weight distribution?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Alex  

1.2 g is very impressive!! As you say though probably not that much more than the federals (if fresh) 

Hope you're proved right about the sump.. Being a chicken and poor I'll never risk this... Kind of cheaper in the long run I guess 

Mark - simple - weld the back diff!! No more understeer


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Right, was at Silverstone with Abbey on Sunday, new setup tested with some nice sticky A048 tyres, pagid pads and a bit of helpful GTR specific instruction from Colin CATDT, result; times between 2.33 - 2.35 (theoretical 2.27 taking best sectors from different laps) with totally even tyre wear, several slightly nauseous passengers. The setup felt really great, very happy, a big improvement on track. It is now pretty tiring on the road though - very "darty" - to the point where I worried all night before that I'd ruined the handling and it was going to be a pig to drive - how wrong was I!


Not a bad lap there Alex I enjoy seeing skylines out on track makes me more motivated to push on with mine 

Looking at your lap the car does seem to change direction and turn in very well. Try and aim to hit the apexes and that will give you back in terms of lap time also you will be able to get back on the power sooner. 

Copse is a blind apex and a bit tricky I always used to miss apexes there and got a verbal kicking from my driver coach but I was then able to get back on the power sooner once I started hitting them. You literally need to put your right front on the inside kerb. 

Next time your out at Silverstone try trail braking into brooklands and turning in earlier, you should be able to gain 5-7 tenths in that one corner alone. Try it and see


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Nice one Alex
> 
> 1.2 g is very impressive!! As you say though probably not that much more than the federals (if fresh)
> 
> ...


Yeah if only I could use it effectively! A car that can do 1.2g all day long should be really quick!

Remind me what sump setup have you got?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

standard sump/bottom end.. :nervous:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you ever had the sump cracked open? you might find something in there.. I am yet to find any nice surprises in my engine.. knowing my luck it will all be std stuff


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Not a bad lap there Alex I enjoy seeing skylines out on track makes me more motivated to push on with mine
> 
> Looking at your lap the car does seem to change direction and turn in very well. Try and aim to hit the apexes and that will give you back in terms of lap time also you will be able to get back on the power sooner.
> 
> ...


Colin from CATDT had some good suggestions similar to yours Younes. Basically I'm too smooth and gentle. Turn in harder (if you roll into the corner gently it will understeer), brake harder from higher speeds, more throttle from sooner in the corner to fix light understeer, look further through the corners. 

One very subtle change was that my default mode when I get understeer comes from my 964 which is to lift a little which tucks the nose in on the 964 then if that isn't working I apply throttle to unstick the rear, but that just makes the understeer worse on the skyline, so instead you try throttle first to lift the nose and only if that doesn't work you try lifting to scrub speed - little thing, swapping the sequence of reactions to the signals you get from the car around makes a huge difference. 

As the day went on I reverted a bit to my standard technique which is what you see in the video - I guess because it's what I'm used to it's still MY fastest way if the THE fastest way.

These pagids are super, I did a 45 min session at one point and they had no noticable variation in performance the whole way through. However the way they release means they are very on/off so when you modulate for trail braking you don't get the same finess as with the PFC01s I had previously - you could gently milk the medal for that bit of subtle extra rotation, so there are some laps where I attempted my "usual" Silvertsone trail brake zones and well lets just say things got a bit hectic - at one point I pretty much drove straight across the grass to the first apex of Luffield (I try to treat it as a double apex) as witnessed by Barry Ps photos on his thread 

Here's my post trackday notes on Brooklands to show great minds think alike 

"T16 Tightening Left 4th down to 3rd, compromise corner exit (runs into a slower corner) by carrying speed and braking into first phase of corner, on to throttle to make late apex, can run all the way to the right and hug right curb for entry to T17"


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Will you ever get rid of the steady state understeer with the R32s weight distribution?


Strictly speaking I think you can dial it how you want in steady state with front and rear roll rates and alignment regardless of weight distribution - upto a point. The problem is getting to the steady state

My 964 is 40/60 (the other way round) and from the factory understeers in steady state because the front wheels are not loaded enough, but you can fix that with suspension and alignment. The difference there is if you lift, the nose tucks in and problems solved, but in a Skyline the understeer tends to come from the front wheels being overloaded, so transferring more weight forwards by lifting makes it worse that's why you need to be on the throttle, to move the weight back in the car. The 58/42 split (in my R32) is made even worse if you are decelerating, so some throttle levels the car of even squats the rear and actually increase front grip.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Colin from CATDT had some good suggestions similar to yours Younes. Basically I'm too smooth and gentle. Turn in harder (if you roll into the corner gently it will understeer), brake harder from higher speeds, more throttle from sooner in the corner to fix light understeer, look further through the corners.
> 
> One very subtle change was that my default mode when I get understeer comes from my 964 which is to lift a little which tucks the nose in on the 964 then if that isn't working I apply throttle to unstick the rear, but that just makes the understeer worse on the skyline, so instead you try throttle first to lift the nose and only if that doesn't work you try lifting to scrub speed - little thing, swapping the sequence of reactions to the signals you get from the car around makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Brakes can be used for more than just braking as you probably know. How you brake can also influence weight transfer doing it wrong can induce over steer when all the weight of the car is on the nose, secondly the rate at which you release play a part but do it right you can get the right amount of rotation to set you up for a very fast exit.

The GTR boys have it easy with on two pedals you can left foot brake and down change all at once, does get a bit hectic with a manual with a clutch I have to admit that you feet are dancing across all pedals lol.

Initial braking must be hard, do you have a brake pressure sensor hooked up to your data logger? An example of braking into a corner from a straight. Ideally your brake pressure trace should look like no.1 where you stamping hard on the brakes to get that initial braking and then releasing/bleeding off the pressure as you turn in or ready to turn in. The is how a trace would look like for professional drivers. No.2 your slowly building up pressure and slowly coming off the brakes and you are losing time in the braking zones and too much time is used up under braking. No.3 even worse than no.2 and some people do drive like this on track believe me, not only will you cook your brakes up quicker but will be slower all around the track.

A brake pressure sensor along with steering and TPS is quite important to how you analyse data and learn where as a driver you are going wrong. 

It is fun when you look over the data and see exactly where you are going slow. On my FR when I bought it I got some data from when it was being raced in the UK championship and came in very handy to see how these drivers were so fast and the techniques they were using.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Interesting reading chaps! Keep it coming - making work much more tolerable 

Younes - never had the engine apart but would be surprised (very happily!) if anything was uprated on the bottom end.. It has different h'gasket and cams but apparently everything else standard.. Spoke to the shops in japan that put the engine in


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sunday Drive*

Over the past week I did a 3 stage Meguiar's polish and Goose is looking rather fine...

The weather has been stunning today so I took Goose for some exercise:clap:

The new suspension has made so much difference to comfort on the road, it's never felt so good:clap:

Took some pics.. quite a lot actually!!









A bit shiny














After a little drive into the country..







Check out what's behind (red Porsche)









I love the shape, end up just staring at it


Nice to have some basic comfort in Goose now, I even used the air con today and it's still working
Driving it on the motorway has made me desperate to take it to the Nurburgring. Really want to do this!!

Going to Abbey soon for adjustable camber front and back and set up so should have less understeer and better tyre life. Will also get adjusters on susp looked at plus oil change..
Need to get tyres too Many choices out there.. much confusion!

Ouch...

Goose is very much worth it though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice Sam, we are getting some great looking R32's around here now. 

I too love the shape of the R32 GT-R. Such a great looking machine!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Looking awesome Sam!
She's a beauty!
What spring rates are the new dampers running F&R?
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucky Goose getting a wash and clean only to go for a play and get messy again :chuckle:

In some of the pictures the car looks quite high.. are you planning on getting it lowered along with your camber change~~?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments lads

Bob - not sure on spring rates but def softer than the tein circuit master!

Younes - lol yeah she just can't help herself! That's a really good point.. I think the idea was to keep all the same settings - so propbably keep the same height ... It's good like this cause of all the bloody speed bumps where I live


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmm...

Anyone else up for a ring trip? Not just the nordschleife but the gp track too.

Provisionally looking at arriving tue 27 then doing the following:

Wed: nordshleife 1-7.30 
Thus: gp track 9-8
Fri: as wed
Sat: either day off or trip to spa
Sun: as wed
Mon: go home.. 

Also looking at going to the crystal palace hill climb on the Sunday and Monday before.

Costs will be £50 return for euro tunnel, accommodation £150 (self catering appartment) £420 ring ticket (May need more than this!) petrol to get there and back £400. 

Expensive but holiday of a lifetime?? Oh yes!!!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

That sounds like a blast, is that May 27th?

TBH the Nordschleife scares the bejesus out of me - not sure my nerves would take three days of it!

So is the gp track open in a similar "tourist day" pass system as the nordschleife proper?

I'm off to Spa for my now annual trip on Friday, and may pop down for a slow lap of the Nordslcheife on Sunday.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex doh yes I mean in May! 
You lucky thing - are you going in your 32? 
If you have the opportunity to do the ring as well you should!! It's so much smaller than it looks on vid when you drive it


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I did think about it, the r32 would love it but no, too long range for my uncomfy R32 I think so I'm going in the 964.

I did the nordschleife a couple of years back, gave me the willies, way past my instinctive risk threshold to drive it properly fast, what's the death rate now one a week or so?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahh shame about not taking your 32 but understand why.. I was the same last year, didn't want to take goose because of how uncomfortable it was but it's so much softer now with the ast's.. The sight of any skyline GTR is very rare over there.. Being there in my m3 was good but I spent the whole time wishing I'd taken goose! 

Think I'm going to go for it this year 

Understand your fear about the risks too.. That's why it's so good they opened up the gp track for tourist rides


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> Hmmmmmm...
> 
> Anyone else up for a ring trip?


Quite a few GTROC members will be spending some time the 'ring on their way back from Croatia W/C 5 May.

We may be driving on canvass after more than a thousand miles of road trip but it will be change from Brands.

Please join in, if only at the bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I would love to do the ring this year and would def take the 32 but I don't think I'm gonna have time this year :-(


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Quite a few GTROC members will be spending some time the 'ring on their way back from Croatia W/C 5 May.
> 
> We may be driving on canvass after more than a thousand miles of road trip but it will be change from Brands.
> 
> Please join in, if only at the bar.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the heads up but sadly these dates don't work what fun you will all have though!  

Tommy.... You only live once so better make the most of it!! My special German friend (Gunther the reject you met when we had beers) is also wanting to come 
His is a white 32.. Would be so cool, we'd just need Richard to bring 'Wino' and we'd have a full set  
Also, I'm kind of feeling thirsty.... 
Is it time for another gtroc board meeting/piss up? :smokin:?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:smokin:

Took goose to abbey this morn, will get adjustable camber front and back and a setup done along with oil and other maintenance... And new shoes 

Got a set if kuhmo ku36 245/40/17's, for the bargain price if £335 delivered!  

Felt lovely driving it to abbey, it still makes me think f-uuuuuuuuu- kkkk every time I put my foot down on the road, it's also nice driving it after the m3 as the brakes, g'box and steering all feel so much better. And of course the power! 

It's so much nicer with the suspension! Did I say that already? 

Cannot wait till the track day of the century in April 7 with just about everyone I've ever met from here booked on... And I've actually booked the whole day, compliments of msv because of my exemplary driving last year.. (When they black flagged me and told me not to come back) :chuckle:

Goodness gracious goose in excited!! 

Also planning to take goose on honeymoon to Germany end of May, this will realise a dream I've had for 10years!! 

Planning to book this very soon

Happy days:smokin:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

This is gonna transform your car Sam !! Can't wait for the 7th looking forward to meeting goose at last


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you know what there setting the camber tow etc at ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds great Sam.
Looking forward to the 7th.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

Not sure of exact settings but think around 2.5 front and 1.5 back.. 

Old federals will go onto a spare set of BMW wheels then get the send off they deserve 

Have fri to mon off and weather should be nice!!! 

What to do?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bet this will make a major difference, particularly to tyre wear on the circuit.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> Not sure of exact settings but think around 2.5 front and 1.5 back..
> 
> ...


come with us to goodwood sam,

I am at 72nd members meeting,sat and sun,which is going to be like goodwood revival but with more modern cars.

group b rally cars sprinting

80's turbo f1 cars going for 60 second lap of goodwood

80's touring cars racing

and a lot more

members only but I am allowed up to 8 tickets.

we should charge an entry fee for brands on the 7th with this line up,will be better than touring cars:chuckle: and we spit flames:smokin:

see you soon,paul


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul you gent, can you pm me your number? Would be awesome to come to that! Are you driving? Should I bring my helmet? 

Mark - yeah it's going to make a big difference fingers crossed!
I'll be over the moon with it when it grips like it used to on the old susp as it's so much nicer on the road, will be the best of both worlds   

Working tomorrow then 4 days off.... 

Very happy


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:smokin::smokinicked up Goose from Abbey today :clap:

Now running -2.5 front, -1.5 back and brands spanking new (err DOT 2011) 245/40/17 kumho ku36 tyres... 
The temperature tabs on the back diff had recorded 180 degrees celcius so oil was replaced again. Only solution to this would be to fit a cooler/pump/larger sump which of course wold be expensive so I will try to be stricter on track and do max 5-7 mins of hard lapping. This is about how long the tyres will last so makes no great hardship

Goose simply feels great to drive:clap:

At high speed the steering/car is steady (up to motorway speeds anyway), it's really not nice when on track doing 130+mph if Goose is shaking, so very happy about this:clap:
Mark said the tyre walls are harder than federals so fingers crossed they will last ok.
Can't really comment on handling yet. I tried pushing a little on a r'about but didn't feel like they had much grip, tyres only had about 1 mile on them mind. I do like how it feels though, not that I didn't before lol so cannot wait to get it to Brands in just 1 week to find out:clap:


Want to try and use it a bit this week to put some miles on, bed the tyres in and just be sure it'll survive a long European journey:squintdan

Goose V's Germany:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I spotted Goose when I was up at lunchtime, looking good 

My diff gets really hot too, eventually puffs out the breather, just buy diff oil that smells nice 

I can't make the 7th sadly, I need a new brake master as mines gone soft and a replacement won't be at Abbey until mid next week. Brakes at Castle Combe were a bit hit and miss so don't much fancy arriving at paddock hill and getting 50% brake effect.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

New tyres:




One of the suspension, funky remote reservoirs:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> I spotted Goose when I was up at lunchtime, looking good
> 
> My diff gets really hot too, eventually puffs out the breather, just buy diff oil that smells nice
> 
> I can't make the 7th sadly, I need a new brake master as mines gone soft and a replacement won't be at Abbey until mid next week. Brakes at Castle Combe were a bit hit and miss so don't much fancy arriving at paddock hill and getting 50% brake effect.


ahh they said you'd been in:thumbsup:

That's a bummer about the BMC but lucky it didn't happen when you were out in Spa!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh Sam you cheeky bugger!! Tyres, set up goose is gonna fly 52's again or are 51's on the cards now ?? She's looking good buddy am proper excited about next mon been out in the garage tonight putting the car into "track mode"


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe tommy so long as it's under a minute i'll be happy

So bloomin excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good Sam, if I bring my helmet could I jump in for a lap or two?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lee! Of course!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Top stuff, I'll see you there!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Schweet!!!!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good Sam! See you Monday!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

It's going to be a long week, goose and brands will be the light that I'll follow in the darkest hours... Lol I wish there was a fast forward button!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam, you more than welcome to borrow the smartycam to get some on board footage.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Younes you gent 

Not sure how I'll get hold of it before mon tho?

I'm working everyday until mon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought this was the best place to put this, as it's about your car.
Rather than the post events section.

jDnXLf9lAy4&


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Richard for that:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Had an absolutely brilliant time at brands on Monday 

Thanks to everyone who turned up, a fantastic showing for the gtroc and probably the only time in history to have had so many gtr's 

Goose was going brilliantly, the new kuhmos with set up change worked a lot better than I thought in what was one of the wettest days at brands ever!! 

I can't wait to try goose in the dry! 

For anyone interested thee are lots of vids on my YouTube channel here https://m.youtube.com/user/samellio

Such am enjoyable day!!!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I just watched your laps on the 24th on the kumhos in the dry. How would you say they compare to the federals?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Jim,
Difficult to say really, those laps were at the end of a 7 min session so were going off already (like the federals would).
Lap time wise it was half a second slower than with the federals but that was with different suspension and better brakes.
G wise the Kuhmos seem to do 1.1g in braking and cornering, sometimes holding 1.2 and peaking at 1.3. Unfortunately I don't have the figures for the Federals (these G figures are from laps a second off pace)
Kuhmos seem nicer on the road, slightly vague initial turn on track though.
After I've done a few more track days I hope to be able to tell you, I'll also buy another set myself if they don't need balancing all the time
There's a guy selling a set of advan wheels with AD07 tyres that'd probably fit your car for £200..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

We need another Brands Hatch day.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> We need another Brands Hatch day.


Agreed!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well you're the awkward one. 
Easiest if you choose a date first.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes another brands day need to stretch my legs properly this time.!
Got to invest in some better tyres if it's going to rain again!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Or what about a north weald?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Well you're the awkward one.


- you mean special one?  :chuckle:

any msv day at brands is good for me ... sure i'll be free

Don't want to arrange anything in case I have to work though

Jim another north weald day would be ace


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim - I really like(d) the kuhmos, they're still in shape but I kind of got a bit excited and the back left is now dead..  

It suffered a big crack going from left to right across the carcass - if you google ku36 problem/crack you'll see what I mean.. 

Good and bad news for Goose....

The bad:
Goose gobbled up RK's laptop at lydden hill... Literally! The laptop was left on the roof of rk's 32, fell off, got flipped up by a fiesta then goose swallowed it whole! Sadly this nearly punctured the intercooler, has damaged the bumper/splitter and chipped both the headlights 

The good:
Goose is handling exquisitely:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
I had a fantastic chance to get a feel at Lydden; lovely, lovely, lovely!!!
A brief trip to brands last week revealed a 'clonk' when going left but thankfully this was caused by the harness buckle knocking against the seat rail - removed harness and hey presto no more 'clonk'  


The also good and very exciting and realising a dream of mine I've had for 9 years.... 

Goose is going to the 'Ring!!!!! 

May 27 - June 2..... CANNOT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Vids:

Goose vs RK (Darren driving I think)... No chance lol!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IJgDue9YFk&list=UUZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ

Fun, fun fun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQFqUuo4x2E


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like epic fun Sam! 

Nice driving, as usual.
Always enjoy your driving vids.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Richard! Trying to work out what tyres to get now... Again! 
Grrrr.... Kuhmo v70 in hard compound maybe??


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

You must really hate tyres!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Jim - I really like(d) the kuhmos, they're still in shape but I kind of got a bit excited and the back left is now dead..
> 
> It suffered a big crack going from left to right across the carcass - if you google ku36 problem/crack you'll see what I mean..
> 
> ...


That's an epic quote! :chuckle:

"Goose gobbled up RK's laptop"

Got to check the video now...

Hope you get the damage sorted always sad to see a R32 getting damaged


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like a lot of fun at the BHP show, I didn't realise they did track time at that or I might have come down. Lyden is quite small so I've discounted it in the past but actually looks like fun.

Bummer about the laptop eating. William at Abbey told me off for leaving my lappy on the roof of the car when I had it out to tweak my map - I see why now 

That sounds like the same tread splice separation issue I have had with the Federals.

What next, Dunlops?

I'm fully operational after fixing my bumper and replacing the a ABS unit and fitting a new BM57 master since Castle Combe - so let us know when you're next at Brands and I'll see if I can come down.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - yes death to all tyres!!:chuckle:....

Younes - yes it was a bit lol!! Not really damaged compared to what it could have been

Alex - yup Lydden is a great track, really good to drive and spectate
Good to hear yours is back in order, will try not to go to Brands until after the Ring.. if I get back... or get there even:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

tired of looking for tyres.... 

Federal RS-R's 235/45/17 £77 each from mytyres..

Spoke to Mark about tyres and learnt that you should get wheels balanced after every couple of track days as the tyres move round the rim... never knew this, maybe this was my vibration problem? will paint a line on the tyre and rim to see what happens.. top advice:bowdown1:

2 new federals and I'll have a good set and a spare to take to the 'ring.. Shouldn't need it though and can always get balancing done out there.. 

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow you got through those Kumho super quick!

Sam you and Federals 595 RSR are a match made! Do not deviate from them


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Alex - yup Lydden is a great track, really good to drive and spectate
> Good to hear yours is back in order, will try not to go to Brands until after the Ring.. if I get back... or get there even:chuckle:


Let us know when you have a date in mind for Brands, later on. :thumbsup:
I'm there Tuesday shaking down the non-Nissan, may surprise a few people.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Typical - RSR's have gone up to £117 on my tyres and £95 on tyreleader! 

Hmm I might just get another couple of kuhmos... 

Richard - of course and have fun on tue!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had a look round the tyres and decided to go for another kumho... They've all worn well, I really enjoyed how they handled and they get enough grip

and they're £80:bowdown1:

Goose is going to Abbey next week for a ring inspection ....... going to get them to possibly do cambelt and waterpump (not been done since I've owned it). plus oil.. plus brakes (Ap discs still seem good:bowdown1
Think they'll probably manage to fix/bodge the front splitter after the laptop munching.. 

Goose is feeling especially good - has to be said!! ..again :chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

THE RING Sam!! Awesome. Can't wait to see the vids! Lydden is a great fun track! Even better with all those cars to over take. Next time you should turn the aircon off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> Goose is going to Abbey next week for a ring inspection .......


Haha!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice vids Sam !! And great driving as usual  I v nearly came to this but didn't as didn't know anyone else was going :-( goose did well against the red monster and he was on slicks !!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Jim!! lol about the aircon!

Tommy - yeah would have been good to see you there.. next time


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

When are you going to get a new Helmet, that foam is coming out again. 

I have a couple of nice Nissan GT-R ones here... one will probably fit.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> When are you going to get a new Helmet, that foam is coming out again.
> 
> I have a couple of nice Nissan GT-R ones here... one will probably fit.


You're a bad man!


:chuckle:


errr ... how much are they??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> You're a bad man!
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> errr ... how much are they??


Probably better by PM, in case I offer it too cheap. 

:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

My head is too big..... 

I want a GTR helmet!!!

:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, sorry I didn't realise you were an extra large.
I've got every size other than that...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

any idea where I'd get one??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Get an Arai or a Bell full face helmet much stronger and you can have semi visors should you wish.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got an XL head too. It's the brains that do it Sam! Get a cheap helmet and a GTR sticker. Nobody will ever know! (Except everyone reading this) :thumbsup:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I know a girl who bought a cheap helmet, she had a crash at Mallory park and the helmet flew off her head, one of the straps failed. Buy the best you can afford, Cannot go wrong with Arai or Bell.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

git-r said:


> tired of looking for tyres....
> 
> Federal RS-R's 235/45/17 £77 each from mytyres..
> 
> ...


You can get tyre grease that glues the tyres to the wheels, we use it for high torque diesels and full slicks.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim - lol that sounds ideal!! I could even just get mine painted up  

Younes - yes you're right a full face helmet is the way to go but I just prefer the open ones (because I'm an amateur!). Will get a full face one though 

Swobber- many thanks for that - good to know!! Does that mean you don't balance your wheels after every couple of events?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Jim - lol that sounds ideal!! I could even just get mine painted up
> 
> Younes - yes you're right a full face helmet is the way to go but I just prefer the open ones (because I'm an amateur!). Will get a full face one though
> 
> Swobber- many thanks for that - good to know!! Does that mean you don't balance your wheels after every couple of events?


Amateurs need head protection too  You and Goose were both impressive keeping up with Darren in the RK car.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

hehe thanks Younes

Yeah I think Goose kept up until his slicks warmed up and my kumhos got too hot!

Interesting to see how much more composed his car looked.. possibly something to do with the driver?:nervous:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Beers tomorrow anyone??? 

Might be heading to Camden for a few with Will (RSpeg) ...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Pre ring inspection report 

Took Goose to Abbey this morn and got Mark to come out for a spin. Goose will probably get a new cambelt, new oil, pads etc and so e cleaning up of underneath 

Also a new tyre 

Goose is feeling good!

Everything is set for the ring now.. Accommodation and crossing booked.

I finish work on the 24.. We go to the crystal palace hill climb on the 25+26 then to the ring on the 27th... 

My old German enemy will be joining us out there and his brother will come to London, pick up their 32 then drive in convoy.... 

How fappin cool is that?! 

Two R32's... Combined bhp of over 1000.... Probably 250 miles round the ring and around 900 miles to get there and back... Who's car is going to break first???? 

Will we both get there??

And back??

Place your bets gentleman 

CANNOT FAPPIN WAIT!!!!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome Sam!! Goose must be feeling happy as the day he was born! lol

I am sure your German Swedish friends will keep the entertaining factor alive :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Younes! 

Always a spare seat you'll be out of contract right?! 

Seriously excited about doing this, goose feels like he/she/it's immortal! I really think goose will be saying to me:
"did you seriously think this 'walk in the park' would bother me".... 

Sorry, I'm wasted...



 

the dream..... "THE DREAM" ... 

Fing he'll this is going to be epic.. Finally I've read/typed this word when there's actually been a justified use of the word... 

Too excited.... 

:chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck Sam,but you won't need it,your car is prepared and the drive they're and back is no problem.

You will look after goose on track,I don't think the ring is that hard on the car,unless you are fully flat out everywhere,but as you've never driven it,it's gonna take a good 10 laps for you to kind of get where it's going.

That said though you will still have lots of fun:chuckle:

We made it home from euro tour around 3000 miles,car was fine until last 2 days when had trouble cold starting and fouling plugs.changed plugs and all on time to leave

The ring on Thursday was dry all day until they opened the tourist session at 5.15pm,at which point it decided to rain,so got in 3 slippery laps,wheel spin in any gear on boost,and arse end coming out everywhere.

You would have loved it Sam,sideways everywhere:chuckle:

Catch you soon,paul


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

As Paul said your car is well prepped and will be great at the ring wish I could join you :-( have fun and get up loads of vids


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Have fun, be safe and get lads of vids!

Day hi to ze germans!

Oh, did you get the intercooler fixed after the errant laptop?

Mark


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking forwards to the vids.

Sideways Sam at the ring.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads!!  

Paul great to hear you had a relatively trouble free trip 

Lots of vids most definitely


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I am sure its going to be an amazing trip...Goose by day










and Goose by night


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lololololololololol awesome Younes! 

Hope your toe is getting better


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My feet are up and just chilling lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I can picture this!! 

What a perfect injury 

Enjoy!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Any news??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*News flash: Goose banned from n'ring for.......*

:flame:

:flame:


:flame:

:flame:


:flame:

:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

hehe not really:chuckle:

I hope!!!

..................................................

AMAZING TRIP.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Really amazing


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

oh yes


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been keeping up with your youtube channel - is that white Porsche a friend, you seemed to spend a lot of time right up his chuff?

Bloody hell though, some great driving there Sam.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Full write up to follow but wow!!!!!!!!!

Have some pretty awesome footage.. mainly of the GT3 variety, they are common as muck out there!

Just fappin awesome...

Will put a couple of vids on separate thread, the sort of stuff I love watching

awwwwwwwwwww

Speechless really....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

lol thanks Alex!!

No, neither white Pork was a friend, think they were quite surprised by Goosey

The Grey 997 gt3 was Simon - ace driver but even with his skill he couldn't keep up with Goosey:bowdown1:

gaga gaga gaga......


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing helpfull info


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 1... Sun 25 May '14*

After a celebratery night on the sat we got up late and worked out we needed to get the tracking done on the Germans car...
Following a few setbacks we had it sorted but it took most of the day meaning there was no point in going to the Hill Climb. 
Luckily for Goose it meant a 3 stage meguires






Then it was a highly nutritious night of beer and curry:bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 2... Mon 26*

Being in holiday mood we/I decided to get packed in the morning then head up to Crystal Palace around lunch time. 

It was WET!

But good

This Subaru got outright fastest time which is amazing when you think there were all sorts of cars running including racers. An R35 GTR came second by about 1 sec on the 52 second course.



The GTR 



We had a quick chat with the guy at the end and it was basically a road car but with 450+ bhp and running good susp and kumho v70a's. Really nice chap, you could see how happy he was to have won.. deservedly so:bowdown1

Sadly we also saw this:bawling::bawling::











Nobody hurt though and damage was only minimal by the looks of it:




After watching the Hill Climb I'd arranged to meet some friends in Crystal Palace for beers. 

Knowing what we were about to do the next day after what seemed like months of waiting, was very exciting! - maybe this was why I drank so much

Could hardly sleep despite the many beers!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 3.. Tue 27.. The Journey*

As predicted, this was a LOT of fun

We woke earlyish and got the cars loaded. The weather was wet. Very...

We stopped at my local Shell, filled up, got coffee and snacks etc then headed for the tunnel...

GTR's Guzzzling



The journey to the tunnel was uneventful and we made it there just in time to miss our 11:50 crossing so hopped on to the 12:10 instead. So far, so good




A sense of freedom and excitement came over me when we rolled on to French soil, the adventure had properly started.. we were off



Then there was another fuel stop.. Shocking truth of mpg?

- we didn't work it out:chuckle: 

The white 32 had used 62 litres and Goose had used..... ONLY 53 litres!! Goose is a frugal thing:bowdown1:

Driving in convoy made the journey fly by.. Literally

Soon we were on the autobahn. I say no more:chuckle:

Arriving at the accommodation early eve, there was a sense of amazement. This quickly turned into excitement. The accommodation was stunning, the weather was stunning, we had two working GTR's and the night was young. A trip to Pinocchio's for a Pizza and their incredibly large beers finished off a perfect start to the trip


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 4.. Wed 28.. The first Laps...*

The track didn't open until afternoon so I took a little fast stroll to explore the area. Adenau is basically on the track, our accommodation was about 500m away. 

This was where I was staying..
Beautiful



I also had time to give Goose a little wash... 




We arrived early at the track but there was some filming going on that had over run so the start was delayed. 

Waiting:


Then we were off

The first lap was a sighting lap then on lap 2 I found myself with a cler lap and a GT3 to try and follow. Goose felt good with wet settings on the AST's and a bit more low speed bump. Whatever that means
Tyre pressures suggested it was running well as front to back were spot on and left to right were only about a psi of difference. Probably because I wasn't driving it hard enough

Goose came straight out of the box with a 8:23, over 20 seconds quicker than my quickest lap in the M3 last year :bowdown1: 

All other laps were more busy but had a fantastic race with this VW Polo. 
Yes, I was trying to copy him:bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oUkK39vpq4

Before we knew it it was 7pm and the track was shut . We'd completed another day wih the GTR's. Still no probs:clap:

We put the cars away continued in the same fashion as the previous night


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 5.. Thurs 29.. The GP track day..*

After waking earlyish Goose was brimmed and eventually I found my way on to the GP circuit.

This is an absolute bargain of track time, 1 ticket will either get you a lap of the 'ring OR 20 mins on the GP track. Probably one of the only days of the year it was open from 9 - 7 pm too. The Nordscheilfe was also open all day. The stuff of dreams:bowdown1:

No briefing, no such thing as Black Flags and as if by magic this Ferrari appeared in front of me before my first session..



Of course I had the camera rolling but having done 0 laps it's more a bit of a drag race. Also Goose gobbles up a GT3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tis7tWG8Sgk

Some pics:



Goose looking evil:



Friendly wave to the german



Too much lean??




BMW spin:





Had a very little play with this R35



VID:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATC7r2-QRCc



This run with a 991 GT3 is fun
These do an 11.2 sec 1/4 mile!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=449P6JYsUEU


An old 964 RS. Although obviously not as quick in a straight line these are very fast machines. I used to race one many moons ago in my old flame White Lightning, brilliant close racing This one had all the right ingredients to be quick so I followed him for a bit... Really impressive corner/braking speed. Check out the biker with no mirrors

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yolg5JomcU0

Some footage of Goose from the white one - mmmmmm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyVbwQUXgYk

Finally from my iphone as the camcorder battery had ran out.

This was Simon in his 997 GT3. Good lad - kill those big and expensive MPSS:bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w12MOxd_Kbc

This was jus the perfect day. We'd had tonnes of track time and even went and did a lap of the Nordshleife too. Doing the GP track was a real highlight of the trip as it gave Goose the opportunity run a bit more wild

By the end of the day my neck was very sore..

We had planned to all meet in Pistonklause for steak on a stone. Was a brilliant night, chat got louder and louder as the night went on and it felt like it wasn't long before we were the last ones in there. Great food, beer and atmosphere.

What a day.. WOW!!!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice one Sam. Brilliant read thanks. 8.23 on the first outing is pretty outstanding id say good effort! Goose:frugal?? Must be the way you drive


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh that polo must have been completely on it. You did catch it in the first place though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing Sam, just amazing. :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Great pictures Sam, glad you had an awesome time and enjoyed the trip!!  Im going to have a look at your videos now 

BTW did the Germans break down or did the car finally hold up with out an issue?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just seen the Simon video, that is impressive driving you are hitting 1.1g under braking


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 5.. Fri 30.... The Hangover.. *

Waking far too early on the sofa in the German's accommodation, it soon became apparent how much we'd "enjoyed" ourselves the previous day..

No signs of life from anyone so I made the beautiful walk back to my accommodation by myself. Was another lovely day

After showering and trying to freshen up I finally got to the track around 2 but it was shut due to an accident. I went to the petrol station everyone uses and got a bratwurtst und pommes frittes mit mayonnaise to help with the healing

Feeling better (ish) I headed back to the track. It had opened again.

I only managed 2 laps, both of which were busy but had fun trying to follow the second of these 35's. Chatting later to the driver he was really complimentary about Goose, really interesting meeting him as he had come from Israel and makes regular visits. It's such an international place!! Also check out the 1 series towards the end.. Very lucky not to have hit the Armco!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b79DfyW4_yk

There were accidents after both of my laps and then the track shut so it ended up being quite an easy day for Goose who was 'lapping' up the punishment


The others failed completely in making it to the track. 1 - 0 to me:chuckle:

We ended up in a kebab shop on the high street which was actually really good (the Germans love their kebabs!) and had an easy night to try and re-charge for the next day.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Only just seen this. Should have done a separate trip thread. Nice report.

That Polo is spot on the line.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments all 

Will complete the rest of the write up later

I have the weekend off so have been searching for something to do....

Goose is going sprinting!!!! Run GOOSEY, run!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 6.. The Walk/BBQ...*

After what was an easy night we got up and headed for the shops to buy all the right ingredients for a BBQ

We set off from our apartment and simply turned right to follow the track. Fully loaded with supplies we walked a gentle few miles absorbing sun and beer before finding a beautiful spot next to one of the fastest sections for the barby:bowdown1:

The scenery is stunning and walking the track gives a true impression of how steep it is!






A bizarre sort of bottle alley in a forest:




Whilst on the walk we saw some really interesting cars going round.. All sorts... It was some sort of historic racing 








The picture above is just after foxhole from where we had the bbq.. 

Was a lovely day

We had a relatively easy night as the Germans were leaving the next day but still enjoyed another spectacular Pizza from Pinocchio's....

Sad the trip was coming to an end but there was still another day of lapping to be done before we returned


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 7.. More Lapping*

Goose had received a fair amount of attention the day before with a wash and quick polish but hadn't moved a wheel so was keen to get some exercise then quench some thirst: 



The track was fairly busy however there weren't many stoppages so Goose had plenty of opportunity to repeat this process

We arrived early and I'd cunningly positioned Goose so that we could be one of the first out once the track opened. 




Amazingly, my idea worked and apart from a bike for a few corners and a car on the fastest section we had no hold ups..... 
I still wasn't driving the fast sections fast but had at least summoned the courage to attack some of the slower sections with the same haphazard, mal-coordinated style you lot are more used to.. 
The result??? 
See below

Here is the iphone footage with data from harry's lap timer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-rGxEOGIzA

Here is the in-car from the camcorder for anyone interested:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX9ttRiE05A

An 8:17 lap.. A 5 second improvement after 3 days lapping - progress:chuckle:

By this point in the trip I'd worked out a nice warm down plan for Goose which involved coming out of the circuit and driving up and down the access road for a few mins which did wonders for temps as it was cool when parked up. I saw a lot of people raggin it down the straight then hard on the brakes, getting stuck in traffic coming off the track then parking straight up - hot stuff

The back diff was 'weaping' oil despite this though - I really need a cooler!

Goose was otherwise lapping up the punishment

This lap was fun
This was a GT3 R$ 4.0 .... Think Nismo R34... Moments like these make me respect Goose even more:bowdown1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqiS1HHxHhQ


Other than the first early lap the track was busy or had sections under yellow flags. This was good as it took any sort of pressure off to get a decent lap time. 
Goose had run against some pretty serious machinery capable of very impressive times yet didn't seem outclassed in the slightest. RESPECT:bowdown1:

OTHER VID:

Yellow is the flag of choice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib0CwjFoS6Y





After enjoying several more laps and at about half way through the day a Marshall stopped me as I was leaving the track.

I was nervous

I sat there for what seemed like ages blocking all the traffic from exiting the circuit wondering what was wrong... Had Goose eaten a biker?? ... 

Finally the marshall came over wearing a smile and in broken English said "your car flame, dis is not allowed, your day ist vinizshed"

:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:

I tried gibbering some excuses at him but he couldn't understand and gestured for me to leave... :bawling:

Goose got parked up and I sheepishly went into the office and asked "Sprechen Zie Deutsch?"... I think this helped as the guy spoke good English to me, really tried to help and seemed genuinely sorry for my problem. 
After some discussion that I didn't understand, I think it turned out that Goose had let one go just after the toll booth under the watchful eye of the marshall 
Following me trying to explain that I would turn the boost down and hope that would cure the problem Goose was allowed out again... Free once more, just with .75 bar compared to 1.1.. Goose felt slow but only in acceleration
Maybe more fun with less power?
Did I just say that?:chuckle:


Several more laps were completed and then the track was shut very slightly early due to an accident. 

And then it started to sink in.... 

The Holiday was nearly finished. Just the drive back the next day to complete which would be fun but no more wringing of Goose at the 'Ring... Sadness but also elation at the thought of the many incredible experiences Goose had given us:bowdown1:

Goose had suspension settings wound down, tyre pressures wound up then we decided to go to the same spot on the track as last year and park up:

Last year:




This year: (that's better)





After a few moments of feeling emotional and reflecting whilst looking at the track we got back into Goose, fired her up and turned on the air con... and the entire control box for the ventilation system stopped working :clap::clap::chuckle:

I took this as a little reminder from Goose not to be taking any liberties. In typical Goose style though, this was the only time it stopped working. After we'd parked up to get beers it started working again and has done ever since  cheers Goose


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Day 8... Spectating/Return/Summary*

We packed, tidied the apartment and said our goodbyes...

Goose swallowing up the luggage no probs




Our view:



Then we went back to the track to watch some more action before going home:

Quite a famous corner 













The journey home was fun, frankly any journey with Goose, is, but much more so when driving abroad. Especially in Germany

Goose just before departure:



This was the windscreen when we got home:




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Summary:

1936km total distance, approx. 700km on track.

We travelled there, did all the track work then returned home without any drama, no bother at all (BOTH cars) :bowdown1:

Many GT3 egos were destroyed, 1 VW Polo ego was enhanced 

Many gallons of petrol guzzled... and beer..

Great food, atmosphere, cars, tracks, place, people, corners..... 

MUST. GO. BACK.

:bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's just made me re-live the trip...
.... 

WOW!!


More updates to follow....

Spot any difference??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

moleman said:


> Nice.


Cheers Ian

Do you still get that feeling when you come back?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow awesome man, id say the Gt3 got a freight after thinking he'd finally lost you and good man, you removed the wheels and boxed them up for me, ill organise a courier hehe


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

What an amazing write up Sam,:bowdown1:

You should be a journalist,all the logging,pictures,brilliant detail.

And well done for last Sunday,you really need to get a speed licence sorted and come and do Goodwood and speed trials,even the small farnborough twisty tracks will be good for goose,they are for me as I've had FTD at one 3 years running.caterhams and westfields don't like it:chuckle:

Just got home from yet another early day to late night.

Catch you soon Sam,

Paul


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent write up Sam, v enjoyable.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Agreed!



markM3 said:


> Excellent write up Sam, v enjoyable.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff Sam.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen - Lolol yup that's right they're all boxed up, just waiting for the courier to collect them, should be with you in a few days cheers mate

Paul - thanks mate and would love to! If only I had the cash!! Hope yours is sorted before long and to see you soon

Pleased you guys get some enjoyment from reading this, it certainly makes me happy writing it and will serve as a Goose diary and photo book.. Reading back through the pages of this thread does make me smile  

Next instalment is due as goose was out getting some stick with stickers on for the first time on Sunday... 

I've never done any proper Motorsport before and was a bit nervous especially seeing how focused some of the others cars were. Proper tyres, trailers, race suits and licences all a bit overwhelming for someone with no racing experience.

I needn't have worried though as Goose was on my side,:bowdown1:

You all can probably imagine what happened but don't want to spill the beans until I've done the next instalment

No, I didn't get black flagged :chuckle:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Brilliant write up Sam !! If u go next year I'll def join you  and yes I can imagine what happened at wood bridge ;-) are u comin to the Essex meet Sunday ??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Tommy

Too much of a trek to the Essex meet for me... We'll get something organised soon enough though I'm sure... I think a few of us may be getting thirsty again


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Glen - Lolol yup that's right they're all boxed up, just waiting for the courier to collect them, should be with you in a few days cheers mate
> 
> Paul - thanks mate and would love to! If only I had the cash!! Hope yours is sorted before long and to see you soon
> 
> ...


:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Goose gets stickered up...*

Woodbridge Sprint...

Pics to follow but what a day!!!

A lot of nice looking machinery of different variety turned up as well as the Toyota Sprint series. 

The fensport GT86 was in attendance and looked quick even stationary. 265 wide r888's on all 4 and apparently 450bhp and 1000kg! Not sure how true that is but it was definitely quick:bowdown1:

There was only really that that Goose could race against as everything else was about 7+ secs slower. A radical was also there but even Goose didn't want to play with that - it was 8 secs quicker :bowdown1:

I've done Woodbridge a few times so know the basic layout of the place so this helped enormously but we only got 2 practice runs and sighting lap then we were into the timed runs.

First timed run felt slow and sideways and all over the place... But fun There didn't seem to be much grip anywhere, Goose/I was all over the place!

Although I knew Goose wasn't going to be the slowest car there I wasn't really sure where we'd come, a lot of the cars there looked very serious....

First run Goose had put in a 2:09... The Radical had put in a 2:01 and the GT86???? ....... 2:10.... Goose was second to the Radical :flame::flame::flame:
But then the '86 went quicker... Then Goose went quicker... Then the '86 went much quicker ... and Goose didn't:bawling:
We got 8 timed runs and Goose had been pretty consistent for 6, with times within about 1 sec. The 2 other runs I knocked a cone over doh!
The GT86 improved a lot and went from 2:10 to 2:07... Goose improved a little from 2:09 to 2:08... 

Still was a good result as Goose had won the class and something else and got 2 medals... Third fastest overall, behind the radical and '86, very chuffed

Some Vids - thanks to Younes:bowdown1:


Launching... never really done this before!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLM6-5QCpuA

From outside the car:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38jRMJSd1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvvFbnplY4s

In-car:
Incredibly messy but fun lap... Nearly lost it at the end 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNH0IARjKAk

Fastest lap:
Messy again!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2bA75CNqM

More mess:
Last run, getting a bit smoother but they put some cones on the back straight to cover some oil that I didn't know about so I backed off and lost time.. Good excuse anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsNEnM62ut0


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Goose is only human....*

It pains me to write this....






I caught Goose smoking :bawling::bawling::bawling:



The horrible blue smoke 

I'm not sure what's caused this lapse in character but am hoping it might be the turbos. It feels fine and is pulling well from when I last drove it but there's a whistle that wasn't there before. I checked oil, it's fine, started engine which sounded fine but with hand brake on and in gear putting the engine under a bit of load makes this whistle.. I think it might be running very rich too as there was a load of black soot that came out of the exhaust.. If one had failed or wasn't working properly would this happen?

If I gently rev the engine there's smoke too when the turbos start spinning..

Thinking positive maybe a stone punctured a pipe or something at woodbridge.. Fingers crossed...


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Poor goosey !!! Fingers crossed for a simple resolution :-( good going on the sprinting though  videos look great, have u sold your other wheels then ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Indeed tommy, poor GOOSEY! 

Still have the nismo wheels, just swapped them over for the 33 wheels for Woodbridge as I didn't want to kill the tyres.. 

Brief correspondence with Mark at abbey suggests turbos but fingers crossed I'll get it to him on sat morn for a look.. 

Maybe time for some new ones...

Hopefully this will give Goose more grunt in the middle, impossible for me to be sure but think it lost some over the years... Will check from dyno graphs


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

SINGLE !!!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Truly epic mate :bowdown1: really enjoyed your write up ; )


----------



## GodzillaGTR33 (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoying this thread and even more so the videos. 

Im selling the 33 and part way through building my 32... The purest form of gtr in my opinion !


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> SINGLE !!!!!!!!!!;-)


You're the man Tommy:bowdown1:

GodzillaGTR33 - good man - hope to see the 32 some time


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

2530's


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> 2530's



The bigger the number, the better!! 

 

I've no idea tbh... I'd like to win the lottery then spend about 15k on the nismo getrag conversion, a new engine and turbos, have it resprayed and general other stuff.. Ok maybe 20k.... 

Is that wrong? 

I've already spent enough on Goose to buy a 35 but for some weird reason I still adore the 32's.... The looks, the way they handle, the sound... The sound... The sound, the way they handle... The looks... The way they handle.... The sound..... 


:runaway:


I need help!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha if you were to buy a 35, weld a great big dirty hitch on it to trailer that beautiful 32 around haha, will you be sticking with twins or going single do you know


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Find out what is wrong and get goose seen to properly and she will be as good as new 

Stick to twins not convinced by single torque delivery is too savage for the kind of cars we drive and only really useful in a drag car. Also get that part throttle map sorted out


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol thanks lads - it's all about the support... And it helps! 

A 32 is not just for Christmas.... 

:chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

An R32 is for life mate, I cannot get rid of mine


----------



## GodzillaGTR33 (Mar 2, 2008)

GodzillaGTR33 - good man - hope to see the 32 some time:)[/QUOTE said:


> Will get some pics up soon of what it looked like and what it looks like now.
> Still a way to go yet though.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> An R32 is for life mate, I cannot get rid of mine


No comment. :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

took Goose to see Mark this morn and yes it looks like one of the turbo's is worn and noisy but should be good for a while..

Then it'll be time for some -5's...

Mark drove it and it feels so much quicker from the passenger seat!!!


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Let us know if we can be of any help when you are ready for some new turbos


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> took Goose to see Mark this morn and yes it looks like one of the turbo's is worn and noisy but should be good for a while..
> 
> Then it'll be time for some -5's...
> 
> Mark drove it and it feels so much quicker from the passenger seat!!!


Sam, i have -5s and love them!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Woodbridge Pics*

Thanks for comments on turbos 


Some pics from the sprint...

Goose, in stickers, mostly going sideways:chuckle:
































Heading down to Abbey tomorrow to pick up some rear pads that i'll hopefully throw in then make Brands in the eve. As always, pathetically late notice but anyone else up for a little play?
I'll only do an hour but that will be enough. Goose still has the federals fitted so I'm interested to see what lap times it puts in. 53.5 ish I think last time with the Kumhos on the new suspension. Not really a fair comparison as the federals are pretty hammered.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*An old w'bridge vid*

Check out my old flame...

White Lightning:

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8lBOH76Hck&list=FLZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ&index=18


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was at Brands all day today, putting in 58 second laps... but not in the R32. 
Shame you couldn't pop in Sam.

Great open session, over 50% Caterhams, Lotuses and Radicals so plenty of fast moving stuff and not much slow traffic.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I was at Brands all day today, putting in 58 second laps... but not in the R32.
> Shame you couldn't pop in Sam.
> 
> Great open session, over 50% Caterhams, Lotuses and Radicals so plenty of fast moving stuff and not much slow traffic.


Indeed and likewise for you today... So were you in the CT??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Back from brands..

Goose is awesome :bowdown1:

No problems and in the words of a few " is fing quick"...

And on fire :flame:

The federals definitely give more grip than the kumhos. Time wise i only managed a 54 but only really did one timed lap...put some new back pads in this afternoon and brakes are still good:bowdown1:

Unbelievable :bowdown1:

Turbos will be done soon but thankfully I have some time to save some pennies 

What a car!  

Vids to follow but nothing interesting... Goose couldn't find any playmates.... Again...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Indeed and likewise for you today... So were you in the CT??


I was in my Yeti. 
It's down to a 58 second lap now, which is quite respectable for what it is.

What other tyres have you used and compared?
I'm about to go from Federal RS-R to Yokohama A048s to see if the extra cost is worth it.

Think I could still go a _bit_ faster... need your expert advice on lines at Druids.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a really impressive time for a diesel powered tip tractor. 

I don't really go much quicker in my e46 m3.

How standard is your abominable machine? 

Tyre wise, make sure you match compound with your intended use.. I'm pretty sure the a0 48 comes in a few different ones. It's about weight too. I'm Sure you know this though. 

I've tried lots of different types of tyre but usually of the cheaper, second hand variety. The older I get, the more I appreciate the quality of something like MPSS. They ride well on the road, grip for the life of the tyre and don't have the design flaws of the cheaper tyres. 

I might get goose some pilot sport 3's next time.. Same cost as federals etc, not quite as much dry grip but better in every other way.. I always look at tyres on track days and some of the gt3's I've seen use these and they wear brilliantly..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> That's a really impressive time for a diesel powered tip tractor.
> 
> I don't really go much quicker in my e46 m3.
> 
> How standard is your abominable machine?


It's a petrol 1.8 with a bigger turbo, upgraded brakes, suspension and a bit of weight out.

It's around 1,500kg so I'm going for the medium compound so it can stand up to the use.

I noticed after 9 sessions of 10-12 minutes on the Federal RS-R I had a lot of rubber marbles coming off but still use in them. Mostly due (I suspect) to carrying a lot of cornering speed in a heavy car.

The Yokos are around twice the price so it'll be interesting to see how much of an improvement they make to cornering speeds.


Would love to meet up with you there some time and get some feedback.
I noticed when we were in the R32s you gained a noticable amount of distance through Druids.

I'll keep an eye out for when you are going again...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I was in my Yeti.
> It's down to a 58 second lap now, which is quite respectable for what it is.
> 
> What other tyres have you used and compared?
> ...


Couple of lines into Druids, trail brake and early turn in get a good rotation in mid corner to get the car straight early as poss and get back on the power. Not a fan on the classic track day line which is slow in and helps get the car straight earlier for safer exit but you cover a good few more meters also idea is to make the track as short as possible. It's slower by about 4-5 tenths when I tried both back to back.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Couple of lines into Druids, trail brake and early turn in get a good rotation in mid corner to get the car straight early as poss and get back on the power. Not a fan on the classic track day line which is slow in and helps get the car straight earlier for safer exit but you cover a good few more meters also idea is to make the track as short as possible. It's slower by about 4-5 tenths when I tried both back to back.


Appologies to Sam in advance... :runaway:
Hope this is OK mate.


My line, in basic MS Paint format, looks like this:










I wonder if I am turning in a little late, after braking parallel with the straight bit of the track before the corner.

This might show it? (at about 1:40)






I don't do the classic school line they teach as I found that noticably slower.

Many thanks guys. :bowdown1:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CT17 said:


> It's around 1,500kg so I'm going for the medium compound so it can stand up to the use.
> 
> I noticed after 9 sessions of 10-12 minutes on the Federal RS-R I had a lot of rubber marbles coming off but still use in them. Mostly due (I suspect) to carrying a lot of cornering speed in a heavy car.
> 
> The Yokos are around twice the price so it'll be interesting to see how much of an improvement they make to cornering speeds.


I've had both federals and A048s on the R32 (1500kg all up) - the A048s are definitely stickier/faster, especially when brand new, they drop off a lot after the first heat cycle though. The federals seem to last a lot longer, but that's hard to measure scientifically because of how my car gets used. I think I'd go for the "medium hard" tbh.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Appologies to Sam in advance... :runaway:
> Hope this is OK mate.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can turn another 10 meters earlier and shoot straight and brake all the way to apex and take some kerb release the brakes to rotate the car just right and then power back on hard.

Have a play and don't be afraid 

Like this:






or like this:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> I think you can turn another 10 meters earlier and shoot straight and brake all the way to apex and take some kerb release the brakes to rotate the car just right and then power back on hard.
> 
> Have a play and don't be afraid


Cheers.

That was kind of what I was thinking but wasn't 100% sure.
Am happier with most of the rest of the lap, although I'm no expert.

Need to strap Sam into the passenger seat. :chuckle:


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

You will make up more time getting techniques right in slow and medium speed corners than fast corners as you spend more time through them. You can also make up a lot more time under braking.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I read that the normal line (taken by Richard & Sam) was the 'single seater line' and that the late turn in line suited heavier cars such as ours, so always took that.....but, it does feel slower than Sam, so Younes may have a good point.

I struggle a bit with the GTR, as to go quick, you really do need to get it to rotate so you can straighten it up and use the 4wd traction to fire you down the straight.

We need another track day in the dry!

Younes, be handy if you were about to sit in.....if you're brave enough!!

Get married at end of next month and already bought some new (secondhand!) coil overs and few more bits, so looks like no trackdays for me this year....... , but may be able to come to watch & learn from you guys.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great stuff lads, do enjoy reading your comments  

Will check vids when I have wifi but looking forward to seeing them..

Richard - the last thing you need is me in your passenger seat. Think of all that extra weight let alone the black flagging you'd get! Would love to come and get a ride in any if your beasts though - keep me posted! 

All I know about lines at brands is the ones I take are usually wrong. I take instruction from A, which contradicts entirely advice from B, then somehow string together a series of square like corners to get a lap time.. Despite my interference, goose still does a good one  

Why I love Goose :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd be happy to come along though as I'm staring work won't be available during the weekdays. Weekends are doable. When driving a skyline you do want it to slide a little 5-6% slip lateral not 50% slip like Sam sometimes 

Has your car been fully setup inc a base setup and corner weighted ? Once you have a good base you can really spend time and work on your driving and learning new techniques.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Younes,

Set up reasonably well, but the current suspension isn't height adjustable - new coilover are, so will get corner waited when they are fitted.

Have OSG diff, poly bushed rear end, N01 transfer pack upgrade, nismo front lower arms, adjustable top arms , 4wd controller etc etc, so getting there!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mark remember the car setup is only as good as the person doing it, so make sure they know what they are doing and give you a good base to start with. You seem to have the right stuff to get started


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Richard - the last thing you need is me in your passenger seat. Think of all that extra weight let alone the black flagging you'd get! Would love to come and get a ride in any if your beasts though - keep me posted!


All my times include a passenger! :chuckle:
I'm booked in for Thursday 24th July next time...
Then another later in August, but I was going to give the Fiesta ST a go at that.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> All my times include a passenger! :chuckle:
> I'm booked in for Thursday 24th July next time...
> Then another later in August, but I was going to give the Fiesta ST a go at that.


 will see you there   

Which car are you taking?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> will see you there
> 
> Which car are you taking?



Great stuff!!! :bowdown1:

Whatever is working will be the car of choice. :chuckle:
I'm currently doing my best to warp a set of discs on every car I own.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Shouldn't happen on your 32 but understandable on the abominable


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You warped your Alcon discs already ?


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice car and Love the passion!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> You warped your Alcon discs already ?


I think so.
Fifth or sixth session out on my first track day and I had bad vibrations through the steering and brake pedal when slowing for Paddock.
Fine when cold or road driving, but not nice when they warm up.

Am going to get the discs off and check.

Wouldn't mind, but I only do 6 to 8 laps per time.
Hopefully it's pad residue of something...

On the stock pads that came with the kit.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

And you followed the correct bedding in procedures? How long do you brake for and what is your braking technique?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> And you followed the correct bedding in procedures? How long do you brake for and what is your braking technique?


I did 1,000 road miles wearing the engine in before taking to the track with this brake kit.
I'd hope that's enough to wear them in.

I brake in a "hill" graph.
Light, heavy, light as apparently that keeps the car more balanced than hard ramming on before the corner.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

That could be your problem riding the brakes. Only use the brakes once during the braking phase on off heavy light etc you putting unnecessary heat into the disc. If you were ever to log your brake pedal input it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Supertec said:


> That could be your problem riding the brakes. Only use the brakes once during the braking phase on off heavy light etc you putting unnecessary heat into the disc. If you were ever to log your brake pedal input it would certainly be interesting.


I mean like this:

(MS Paint again! :chuckle


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Aim for something like this on your brake trace.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

agree....


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Better still a real brake trace


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No wonder I'm 4 seconds slower than Sam...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

As per pm sounds to me like there's a problem with the discs. You should speak to Alcon direct if poss. A friend had a similar issue after spending nearly 5k on a full set of ap's. He was very disappointed but they replaced them free of charge  

He hasn't had any problems since, just a duff batch! 

Doubt if it's a problem with your braking.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup as said initial braking should be strongest but what you're doing is safest - I used to brake like that  

Don't worry about being a bit slower than Goose, once I've given you some pointers you'll be much slower :chuckle:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

never had a problem with alcon on my evo7 (343mm with ds3000) on track..... i use the 32 only on the street (with 365 mm alcon too and pagid rs29).... i think that you have brake deposit on disc if you use the ferodo 2500.... ;-)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose took a nice little trip to Brooklands with the GTROC last week and a brief visit to brands on thurs. 

Brooklands was a nice day out, no proper driving in Goose but I did do a Mercedes driving experience in a £160k, 630hp 730lb/ft amg sl.. Tbh it was crap for track stuff, far too much interference from the electronics and very heavy! 

It did go like stink though, a lot quicker than Goose whilst it lasted.. 
We started doing crappy car control stuff but after a while the instructor let me do as I pleased so did many laps of the skid pan with full opposite lock.. Was fun but difficult to control as the throttle had such an artificial feel. 
After quickly getting bored with that I was allowed to go on to a little test track to have a proper play. It was brutally fast, the brakes were incredible but it really didn't do well... After only 5 mins the water temp was up at 120degrees and the oil temp... Wait for it... 146 degrees!! The power reduced to what felt like 200hp but it still didn't get any cooler.. No point in having all that power if you can only use it for 5 mins before it overheats! 

Brands on Thursday was not good  

I've never seen it so busy... I get such a mixed message from the staff there.. On the one hand they say "just don't drift until the last ten mins" but then on the other an instructor who I've not met before really lost it with me - shouted and swore and told me not to come back! 

I've been through this before with MSV; emails, phone calls and a free track day for my trouble but after seeing such a dark side of the instructor, not enjoying the track time due to it being so overcrowded I'm not sure I want to go back 

I can't remember the last time I had some good sport at brands, I do love the place and get on great with most of the staff there.. Would definitely miss it if I didn't go back. Bit confused really  

I'm thinking maybe I should get a slower car and learn how to drive better, then I'll hopefully be a bit more under the radar and won't have to suffer anymore thuggish outbursts for simply having some fun.. 

Or maybe I should start doing sprints instead? Goose seems to be very good at these, can't imagine there'd be much difference in cost but not sure I'd get my driving fix when I'd only have 15 mins or so seat time. 

If only I lived north of London... So many more tracks and the ones I've been to seem so much more tolerant of people having fun.. Or is the grass just greener?? 

Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad you had fun at Brooklands, but I guess your complaining about the fly by wire throttle of the AMG? It does feel a little different to an R32 that is for sure 

Did you take an instructor with you out on track? That is very bad behaviour from the instructor, I would report him and send a letter of complaint to MSV. That is not on!

I guess on track days they do worry that in doing drifting if you lose it can result in an accident or more so wipe someone out, I can understand they enforce no drifting rules for safety. I was warned several times when I was racing the FR during the warm up lap no to weave left and right to warm up the tyres :chuckle: I still did it though lol

As for grass being green in north London, yeah the sun is out, it is a lot nicer, roads or better, less traffic, slightly less ghettos  Just kidding, its all the same at least you would be closer to some other tracks as getting from south to the north is a mission in itself.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Younes  

Yup you're spot on about the throttle on the amg - the instructor was saying the exact same thing and agreed that older cars were better:bowdown1:

At brands I didn't take the instructor out, he was in the pit lane.. It must have been a long and very hot day for him, the track was ridiculously busy all day and they had an eve session too. I can understand he was probably not in the best of moods. Wouldn't want to make any trouble as knowing what they're like at MSV they'd probably just make things worse. I'm also friends with most of them and suspect if I made any complaint it would be them that would get into trouble.. 

Lol South London is best and you know it!  wish it was easier to get north though!!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam why didn't you enter TOTB? You would have done really well and put some monster bhp skylines to shame on that part of the event your driving seems to be getting better


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Would like to do that but it'd be bloomin expensive  ... I went to the first couple and they were good, not sure if they're as good now?

Did enjoy that sprint that we went to  

The MLR one is typically always on dates I can't do 

Now hurry along there and get yours done so I can get my fix as a passenger


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Doesn't look that impressive not a single skyline from the results in the top ten of the handling discipline.

Mate lots to do yet just finished getting the gearbox in and washed the underside of the car the best I could on stands. Just doing lots of little odds and sods while waiting for this engine to get built and fitted. 

Don't worry you will get a passenger ride... Will be an alien car need to get to grips with it will be totally different to how I remember


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Any of you good guys attending another Brands trackday in the immediate future?

I want to get my exhaust re-tested with its bung but it would be even better if I could watch some GTROC members on-track as well.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mudflap said:


> Any of you good guys attending another Brands trackday in the immediate future?
> 
> I want to get my exhaust re-tested with its bung but it would be even better if I could watch some GTROC members on-track as well.


I will be back at Brands Hatch on the 26th August Jack.
I think that's the Tuesday after the Bank Holiday Monday.

Jake Hill will be there too, showing me how to drive my car correctly! :chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I will be back at Brands Hatch on the 26th August Jack.
> I think that's the Tuesday after the Bank Holiday Monday.
> 
> Jake Hill will be there too, showing me how to drive my car correctly! :chuckle:


Brill.:thumbsup:

I've put the occasion in my diary.


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

working unfortunatly


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mudflap said:


> Any of you good guys attending another Brands trackday in the immediate future?


Not in this lifetime ..... :bawling::bawling::bawling:

According to an ex-carphone warehouse salesman that is now a track day manager at MSV I'm no longer allowed at Brands. Or any other MSV track day for that matter...

It kind of leaves me feeling a bit numb for goose....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I will be back at Brands Hatch on the 26th August Jack.
> I think that's the Tuesday after the Bank Holiday Monday.
> 
> Jake Hill will be there too, showing me how to drive my car correctly! :chuckle:


Rich, are you going to be in the 32 for this?
If I'm free I'll pop down for some passenger rides if ok


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Not in this lifetime ..... :bawling::bawling::bawling:
> 
> According to an ex-carphone warehouse salesman that is now a track day manager at MSV I'm no longer allowed at Brands. Or any other MSV track day for that matter...


Erm, why? Too many black flags?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Pretty much... Looks like I rung Nokia boy's bell too hard...


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam your joking !!!??? Are you going to appeal ? Gutted for u and goosey


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Pretty much... Looks like I rung Nokia boy's bell too hard...


Ha! lol. You bad boy.

I got black flagged there once a few years ago. A bit of red mist following Shane in his TA 32. Took the apex off an instructor through Surtees. Oops.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah seriously...
And seriously fuk them - 8 years of going there, not one spin, never came off the track, never caused a red
Flag and thankfully never had an accident... 

I might drop mr Palmer an email but knowing first hand how stupid most of the thugs that run the place are they'll only pass the shit down to the good people that work there.. I do not want that.. Tbh I don't want to drive there again either, what's the point? I won't go faster than I did, if I do I'll only get black flagged... I never get any decent sport there.. Complete waste if money, as much enjoyment as being stuck in traffic on the M25 just with more chance of being done for something...
F'em...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not good Sam! Give it a little while and Hitler will be replaced and all will be well.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> ..... not one spin, never came off the track, never caused a red flag and thankfully never had an accident...


I wish I could say that but not barred as far as I know.:nervous:

Sam, I hope you do sort this out in the fullness of time. It's a great track and sooner or later there may well be a change of "management" to reconsider the matter.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Rich, are you going to be in the 32 for this?
> If I'm free I'll pop down for some passenger rides if ok


While you are more than welcome Sam bare in mind that on this day I'll probably have Jake Hill in the car most of the time, so not many oppertunities for passengering.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Gutted for you Sam, what are they saying, dangerous overtaking or too many tail out moments? curious to know what the actual reasons they are giving? as if you have in car footage you could show evidence to argue your point, i think with your record over the last 8 years of never having a moment or accident you would have a strong case, with someone higher up the chain.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Yeah seriously...
> And seriously fuk them - 8 years of going there, not one spin, never came off the track, never caused a red
> Flag and thankfully never had an accident...
> 
> ...


Gutted for you Sam that really sucks I would write a letter to Jonathan Palmer and if he does not respond to you take to twitter name and shame them.

Banning you from all MSV tracks don't leave you with much, Silverstone, Mallory, Rockingham and Mallory... Oh and Castle Combe.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Alternatively, just wait till they have a race underway, and you can drive through the pits, along the Pit Lane, and join the track .... 
Might need to swap the GTR for a white hatch-back first though 

Are they banning you via name or type of car ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the support lads 

I can still do all the MSV tracks but just not when it's an MSV day. Apparently if I show that my driving is improved with another TDO I'll be able to do MSV days too.

I got a sort of veiled apology from the phone salesman after giving him another chance to respond to my email. Whether this was due to my informing him I'd be contacting Mr Palmer I don't know.
I wasn't going to mention his outburst but in his apology he says he dealt with me in an appropriate manner, accusing me of being "delicate" in getting upset. If he thinks that then I feel as though I should mention it... 
It just goes against my nature to complain about someone in particular as opposed to a company as a whole. I'd worry that he might get into some serious trouble... Lol maybe I am too "delicate". Undoubtedly he/they'll pass the shit down to the people that I like, something else I wouldn't want to be responsible for  

Tbh I feel like Goose is too quick for track days and that I've done everything I always wanted to in a skyline, the 'ring trip earlier this year was the best time/trip ever 

I don't really get much enjoyment from lapping by myself, it's only when I find someone about the same speed that I can chase or be chased by that I enjoy it. In Goose this doesn't happen very often.. 

I think you all know where this is leading....

:bawling::bawling:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't get rid of your car Sam ..... you'll only regret it in the future !

Speak to Moley about doing trackdays in the UK or Europe, think we've got a few more planned for 2014, and we need a 32 to complete our set !!

Oh, and best not to follow my advice about using Brands for free ...

BBC News - Kent Police charge man over car on Brands Hatch
:chuckle:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't do it Sam, you will regret it!



git-r said:


> Thanks for the support lads
> 
> I can still do all the MSV tracks but just not when it's an MSV day. Apparently if I show that my driving is improved with another TDO I'll be able to do MSV days too.
> 
> ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, book Nurburgring trip next year!

Plenty of trackdays not organised by MSV bud


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> ...and we need a 32 to complete our set !!


Definitely need a 32ist, now that the Hobbit is repatriating.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> I think you all know where this is leading....
> 
> :bawling::bawling:



Yeti? :runaway:





markM3 said:


> Plenty of trackdays not organised by MSV bud


This !!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam,

I will def be doing a couple of trackdays next year once my new suspension is on!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Sam,
> 
> I will def be doing a couple of trackdays next year once my new suspension is on!


It's only August 2014 and I'm sure your current suspension is totally adequate.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, but impending marriage means I'm broke!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam don't give up mate maybe take a break, feed Goose some new tune up bits maybe even a Getrag box, diff, transfer cooling? And if I get my R32 working how I want let's go out on track and fight those lardy R35 dragsters on track and have some fun :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Silverstone Sam.....stretch Goose's legs!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Yep, but impending marriage means I'm broke!


That will be the case and it it get's worse as time goes on.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments all, much appreciated 

Goose has been hibernating recently but today I found some time to waken her from her slumber and investigate some issues...

Last time I drove Goose was about a month ago after I'd put the nismo wheels back on. I noticed a clicking sound coming from the front right and thought it was either a loose wheel nut or possibly a balancing weight catching on the calliper.. out the garage she came and I unpacked my jack and tools ready to get my hands dirty... first thing I checked were the nuts... Result!! only one was tight!! No more click:bowdown1:

Spurred on by my supreme spannering I then investigated another issue, the top adjuster on the back left shock was turning and turning without actually doing anything. 
This was a much more complicated fix... an allen bolt holds the adjuster in place so after much thought and effort I tried gently tightening it... ANOTHER RESULT - FIXED!!:bowdown1: 
Possibly it was Mark that suggested trying this but I'd still like to take full credit :chuckle:

Blessed with a fixed Goose and feeling very impressed with my efforts I got the sponge out and gave it a clean... 

Oh it looks good:



Still no closer to getting the turbos done sadly, long story but hoping to know when soon enough.

There's also a chance I might be able to make Snetterton sprint, I'm SO hoping this works out!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking extremely clean sam

You can't get rid of goose,you'll be hard to find a cleaner one.

I'm booked on at snetterton,but clashes with one I do at farnborough,which I have got fastest time of day last 3 years.

Catch you soon Sam

Paul


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Sam chin up !! Goose looks stunning mate ! I'm tryin to do snetterton sprint aswell, fancy a beer before hand ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

Paul - will you def be at snetterton then?? Your club needs you there and if you keep on getting ftd at the other place that's no fun 

Tommy - always up for a beer maybe week starting 13/14 sept?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm away 15-18 but could poss do 18th eve ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoping to see a few other R32 GT-Rs at Snetterton for the Sprint series.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard - fingers crossed  

Tommy - lookiing like I'll be out all day on the 18th then working the eve if the 19th.. Would the sat be any use or is it better for you on a work day?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Gleaming Goose: (after many hours of polishing and general tarting)























Also fitted this:



Just counting down the days until the GTROC Sprint at Snetterton! CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Goose sure is a looker !! Good work Sam ! Am working on mine tomorrow  can't wait till snetterton either ........EXCITED  hopefully no one will need towing home :-( but it's just struck me I take it will be standing starts ?? If so never launched mine !!!! Bet my gearbox shits it's self !!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers tommy! 
Box should be fine in first I think, it's going too quick from 2 to 3 or at least that's what did it for me!
How much power will you be running?? 
Looking forward to experience your motor! Will be a great day


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Only 600 should be fine


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

"only" :chuckle::chuckle:

It's going to be bloomn quick!!

Looking forward to seeing all the different types of GTR, some really special stuff is going to be there with some great drivers, IT'd be worth going just to watch:bowdown1:

So long as I don't come back with the AA i'll be happy! 

A Goosed Goose is not what I want!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Only 600 should be fine


I'm running 520.
Looking good for Snetterton with a few of the R32 boys there.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really want to come up & watch. Looks like it will be a good event.

If I can't make it, try and get some in car footage guys.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely looking 32.... Very nice build.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments 

Mark - you know you're welcome to come, will be a fappin early start mind but will of course get lots of vids 

Goose is going to be under powered and under tyre'd compared to the rest of you but will be far more sideways... And that's what matters  :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex - yeah the kuhmos are good for the money for sure.. They won't hold 1.2 g though, more a peak and the same with braking. As far as I know with R888's you can get about 1.3g sustained under braking, lateral g not that much different. 
Keep us posted how you find the nankangs, would be good to hear your thoughts 

Richard - not according to MSV


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

In car vids from the day 

Slightly sarcastic titles 

I'm not sure if the one that says it was the fastest was the fastest as I was getting oversteer everywhere. Blameless as it was all Gooses fault:chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL0UCFxEWVI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82K59vB-57g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC2_zpOL0dU


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Great vids 

I see there's a non msv brands hatch day on Mon 27th - anyone up for that?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> Great vids
> 
> I see there's a non msv brands hatch day on Mon 27th - anyone up for that?


I'm already booked in for the MSV day the Monday after (along with 16 Skoda mates).

MSV or not, the marshalls will be the same in regards to "excessive oversteer" I'd have thought.
<looks in Sam's direction...>


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We be at Brands on the 27th with a couple of cars, should be a good day. Weather hope will be good to us.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark (Abbey),

Look how well Sam did in an Abbey set up car at the GTROC Snetterton sprint!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Working on the 27 th   

Lol Richard, yup you're absolutely right.. I won't be driving at brands on a track day again..would have more fun cycling round it. A sprint however 

Alex - keep me posted with your track days!

Mark abbey, yeah thanks again for sorting my car, if you hadn't fixed the brake line I wouldn't have been there at all!

Would like to say my result at the sprint was all down to my driving but don't think I could get away with that!:chuckle:

Car was going great, the turbos held on and got me home no bother at all... Looking at the pics maybe I should fiddle with the suspension as it looks like there's a fair bit of lean?
Really liked how it was handling though; oversteer everywhere, just how I like it


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Not wanting to rub it in or anything Sam ... but I'm now booked on the 27th, only a couple of places left.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

How about this one:

Sun 2nd Nov:

Snetterton 300 
Event Format : Open Pit Lane
Event Type : Circuit Trackday
Noise Limits : 105 dba Static
92 dba Driveby

2nd November 2014

It's not an MSV day so you will be allowed on that one right Sam?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Not wanting to rub it in or anything Sam ... but I'm now booked on the 27th, only a couple of places left.


Lol! Enjoy the traffic and remember slow in, slow out, nail it on the straight then early on the brakes and repeat... You'll be fine 

Will probably be working for snett but will check..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good news chaps 

After 4 years of ownership, many track days, a bucket list trip to the 'ring, a couple of sprints and some Sunday drives it is finally time to address some failing mechanical parts. 

Hopefully in the second week of November Goose will be blown away with some nice shiny new turbos of the -5 variety accompanied with a billet compressor wheel, fresh oil and re-map.

Very excited!! 

Also to follow are some rather raunchy shots of Goose from Snetterton, one of which is now the GTROC cover on the Facebook page. 

Goose, cornering hard and gobbing out a big flame... Such a dirty bird!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very exciting! Look forward to seeing the dyno graphs with the new turbos


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some brilliant pictures from Snetterton thanks to Steve:bowdown1:






















Goose on 3 wheels


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Love the pictures! 

Goose seems happy too :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

A happy goose indeed!! 

Thanks a lot for the coaching on the day, made a lot of difference! If I was a bit smaller and you a bit bigger I'm sure no one would've noticed if you'd taken my timed runs:chuckle:

Seriously though, it's good how you do it. Coaching/teaching isn't easy as some people know what they want to say but can't express themselves so end up confusing the student. Also, in my case particularly, they get frustrated with the lack of ability, the frustration is felt by the student then no progress is made. 

You seemed remarkably calm and patient :bowdown1:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Sam have you worn the turbos out?!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Yeah, one is a bit noisy but they're still pulling like a train 

The new -5's should be better though, more power at same boost 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeh it'll be interesting to find out. What are you doing with the old ones?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah should be interesting to see, can't say I need more power lol!

Trying to sell the Turbo's.. they're coming off in a couple of weeks

Need a spare set?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Hhmmm?!! Depends if the -5's are a lot better or not!! I'd love to get the opportunity to wear mine out but at the moment not possible! I'm so busy doing other stuff.  ; I need to get out and use it on the track. If you've got any winter track days at brands please do let me know. I've got another set of wheels with brand spanking rubber that need to be scrubbed in!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:flame::flame::flame::flame:

Got an email from Mark earlier today... 

Goose has new turbos and has been mapped already!! (they only started it yesterday:bowdown1

Can anyone guess the numbers?

*HINT* - it's not slower.... :chuckle:

Fingers crossed I'll have time to collect it tomorrow - full report then  

Some other updates too!

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

480 at the hubs at 1.2bar?

Get the dyno prints up!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

We need graphs.

We need graphs.

And repeat...


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

510 at the hubs,580 fly. at 1.5 bar,should be around 500ft lb.:flame::flame::flame::chuckle:

if your not running at least 1.5 bar,why not?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Really looking forward to the report Sam. I'm very curious how yours compares to my -5s output of 578hp at 1.4bar and 515ftlb.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Still waiting on the graph. :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I wouldn't say boo to THE Goose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was getting dark, just coming into rush hour on the roads surrounding Oxted. Goose was warmed and ready to go.

There is really only one bit of road that's safe to let Goose squawk; on my approach I readied myself, shut my eyes and said... BOO!

Goose was off, solid and scary torque all the way from just under 4 - 8k. Fun turned to fear as the relentless shove didn't seem to subside as speed increased. 

I can't really tell how different it is as I literally only had a couple of 2 second bursts of exposure but my first impressions are it's smoother and a bit stronger. 
Turbo shuffle seems much more apparent on light throttle compared to the apexi's but this could've been due to cool temps. It definitely feels nicer to drive though

And the pub talk???

[email protected] hubs
394 lb/ft
Just under 1.3 bar boost


Graphs

Firstly comparing to the Apexi turbo's:

Apexi's were running about 0.1 bar less boost.

Green lines are the -5's (the higher ones), blue lines Apexi's.



Boost:




Torque:




Power:
Not sure how recent the line for the Apexi's is as it was making 440 at hubs. 





Amazing how similar the spool is!

Here are the graphs of the -5's at different boost levels - the blue line is running about the same as the apexi's. If I've understood this right it looks as though both sets of turbo's make very similar power and torque with the same boost.


Red = 1 bar
Blue = 1.1 bar
Green = 1.3 bar


Boost:




Torque:




Power:





Can't believe how much power it's making now, the graphs don't do it justice as it feels like it comes on earlier than it did. Impossible to say until I've done some proper exercise with it first - can't wait till Silverstone!!!! 

The older Goose gets, the faster it becomes.....

:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark wins the bhp guestimate prize - one bottle of Sol for you next time I see you sir

Paul - LOL! I'm not even going to think what yours must be like on the road with over 700.. you're insane!!! In a good way:chuckle: BTW you must not be tempted to go all soft and bring your 35 to Silverstone... 33 is required

Amervyn - looks like I'm way off your power but difficult to compare different rolling roads. The perfect excuse for a meet and to get you on track my friend


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard want to show us yours for comparison?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome stuff Sam! Really happy for both of you

Goose needs to get out on track with Bambi which needs a bit of an excercise :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Richard want to show us yours for comparison?


I think yours is making more
475ish at the hubs has got to be 550ish at the flywheel.
Nice torque too, mine looks a little later.










I've currently got the car in for a few tweaks, see if it solves the power coming in a bit later.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Awesome stuff Sam! Really happy for both of you
> 
> Goose needs to get out on track with Bambi which needs a bit of an excercise :chuckle:


Yeah good power Sam. Pleased to hear ur happy with goose 

So, who is this Bambi u talk of? :chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Get that boost up sam

Would like to see 1.6 by silverstone:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

amervyn123 said:


> Yeah good power Sam. Pleased to hear ur happy with goose
> 
> So, who is this Bambi u talk of? :chuckle:


Goose needs a friend to play with and Bambi is the perfect friend - excercise buddies lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads

Lol wind that boost up - I thought 1.1 bar was the limit!

Richard - that's a shame but it'll be right before long no doubt

Amervyn - let's see your graph - can't remember the soec of your engine but bloody good torque:bowdown1:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Sam,
Here are some details of my engine and the graph:

551 at 1.2 and 578 at 1.4 

Still puzzled by the torque difference...maybe partly due to different dynos

Poncams 260 deg and 8.15 lift
Dayco Cambelt
700cc injectors
3bar fuel pressure
nismo FPR
N1 oil pump
N1 water pump
Fluidampr crank pulley
Nismo fuel pump
Profec boost controller
Tomei adjustable cam pulleys (but left on default 0 deg setting)
Ignition timing at 20deg
2860-5 turbos new (with standard garrett actuators)
HPI turbo elbows
HKS downpipe
3inch decat
invida rsr exhaust


(Bigger Image - http://i.imgur.com/KkoCU5E.jpg)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Noithe!

Interesting, mine looks more peaky than yours - my peak torque is about 5.5k and peak power about 7.5 where as yours is about 4.5 and 7. Think you may have limited to 7 k though? 

It's the torque in yours that's impressive

Very similar specs, need to get bambi and goose out on a date


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my engine is a 2.6 lol...although the torque looks more like something a higher capacity block will produce, dunno.

bambi and goose on a date? ..i have a feeling goose might bi**ch slap bambi since goose is lighter, more nimble and now with even more power :chuckle:

Received my new Rays wheels today :clap: so I am equally excited like you since you got your car back...can't wait to get those bad boys on my car :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

amervyn123 said:


> I'm pretty sure my engine is a 2.6 lol...although the torque looks more like something a higher capacity block will produce, dunno.
> 
> bambi and goose on a date? ..i have a feeling goose might bi**ch slap bambi since goose is lighter, more nimble and now with even more power :chuckle:
> 
> Received my new Rays wheels today :clap: so I am equally excited like you since you got your car back...can't wait to get those bad boys on my car :thumbsup:


have you got wheel power/torque figures from your car, little more comparable to Dynapack hub figures.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

amervyn123 said:


> I'm pretty sure my engine is a 2.6 lol...although the torque looks more like something a higher capacity block will produce, dunno.
> 
> bambi and goose on a date? ..i have a feeling goose might bi**ch slap bambi since goose is lighter, more nimble and now with even more power :chuckle:
> 
> Received my new Rays wheels today :clap: so I am equally excited like you since you got your car back...can't wait to get those bad boys on my car :thumbsup:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

wtf!!??? lollllllllllllllllll

I can't believe you googled that pair...one word => saadddd :chuckle:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

[email protected] M/S said:


> have you got wheel power/torque figures from your car, little more comparable to Dynapack hub figures.


unfortunately not Mark. I didn't think the torque figures would be any different if the dyno is hub based or not.....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

That really made me laugh!!! - where did you find that picture?!!

Amervyn - impossible to compare different dyno readings but it'd be a great excuse for a meet
For sure your car is quick.. and so is Goose

That picture is fing hilarious! 

Mark - do you think I could subtract a tenth off my brand indy lap time with the extra power??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

oh and lets see some pics of your wheels


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Sam,you could shave off at least 1/2 second with 1.6 BAR boost:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

hehe Paul you're a boost junky!!  Would love to see what Goose was like with that sort of boost though!

Speaking of boost have you decided your weapon of choice yet for Silverstone?

Currently waiting for some dry weather... I'm going to fit something (pics to follow), do some polishing and hopefully go for a drive 

Bollcocks it's just started raining again


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> hehe Paul you're a boost junky!!  Would love to see what Goose was like with that sort of boost though!
> 
> Speaking of boost have you decided your weapon of choice yet for Silverstone?
> 
> ...


If it's dry will be in the 33,if not will bring the 35 or maybe even the golf r ,if it looks like torrential rain:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:chuckle::chuckle: 
I hope you're not going soft Paul


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

OK was going to fit some recaro recling seats but decided against it. Think I prefer the standard ones for track use... Doh!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that ur old car in your avatar? I can't remember if you mentioned u had a white one before...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup was a vspec 2 with the most outrageous back diff, think welded solid!

Used as an everyday car, brilliantly reliable. Loved it


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> I wouldn't say boo to THE Goose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Was getting dark, just coming into rush hour on the roads surrounding Oxted. Goose was warmed and ready to go.
> ...


Sorry for going back a bit but how were these graphs done? Was some old data used the put on the graphs or did they run it before the turbos were changed?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No probs Jim

Yes I think they were old results printed over the new ones.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

On the graphs they look very comparative. The -5s pull better on the road you say though. Did they change or tweek anything else when it was in? 30hp difference is like a small crappy car extra!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Think Sam said more boost by 0.1 bar from 1.2 to 1.3


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah the -5's are running more boost. 

It looks like the apexis are better at the same boost if I'm reading the graphs right. i might be wrong about this though! 

The -5's feel like they come in sooner but this may be because the apexis were worn out and I was used to them. Comparing to the older graph the apexis are slightly better.

Car is definitely quicker and smoother but this is probably down to a number of things that I don't understand lol! 

I just can't wait to get it on track!!!!! 

Driving on the road makes me feel like a frustrated teenager with a frigid girlfriend


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> yeah the -5's are running more boost.


Not enough 1.6:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

purleskyline said:


> Not enough 1.6:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:
> 
> :chuckle::chuckle:


That's it Paul

It gives me reassurance that you haven't gone soft with comments like that..

-good you got the 35 and the golf for that matter - we all have problems, it's totally normal.. in time you'll look back and think why? ... it's just a phase.. 

Your inner demons will shine and it'll be the 33 that stays

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> Driving on the road makes me feel like a frustrated teenager with a frigid girlfriend


It makes you feel that good??!!!


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Quick question on the boost curves. As you have great plots of the bost there at 1 , 1.1 and 1.3 Bar. The plan I assume is to get the boost on as early to the target boost level as soon as possible. So when looking at the plots is it not possible to get the -5s to boost earlier by using a more agressive PID control on the boost and a slight overshoot. This can be seen in the 1.3Bar plat it is posssible to get 1Bar at 3550 RPM as opposed to 4000 RPM. OK its a different turbo , but even using the 1.1Bar plat its possible to have 1Bar at 150RPM earlier.

Just woundering why ?
drivability ?

This is a rolling on plot on the dyno and it takes time to sort the AFR's out at this transition point but is there some scope there ? after all this is a slow transition considering on the road you are on and off the throttle and the boost control has to respond accordingly.

All things being what they are an overshoot or spike in the boost with a slightly richer mix to allow for that , depends on the speed of the ECU boost control I suppose.

Just woundering if its ok to map a RB26 with boost spike ? to max the boost at the lower revs.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

This car is only using a 3.1 HKS Fcon Pro with a separate HKS EVC boost controller (old technology nowdays but already on the car), moving over to a Link G4+ with built in boost control will help but these turbo wont make boost as early as your asking.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Isnt the separation of the curves on the boost plots from 3250 RPM due to the boost control ?

If there was no wastegate on the turbo there would be a curve relating to engine RPM. The only effect on this without ignition and fuel maps. So looing at the graph it is possible to get 1 Bar at a much lower level. 

As you say its the type of boost control new v's old technology as we have faster responce now due to better electronics. Overshoot in youre view Mark is a bad thing ?

When I tune machines (I am a controls Engineer) I have overshoot in every control loop as it reduces the responce time.

If you set the boost at 1.3 Bar until 4K and then reduced down to 1Bar , the beginning of the curve would be the the same as 1.3Bar. Depends on the options and what you have to play with in terms of gain and amplitude of the boost control. 

Incidently as soon as I get my car out of storage its on its way down to you for its MAP , its on -5s and a G4, hence the interest.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

are you talking about the separation around 3500rpm? yes this is the boost controller the EVC looks for the control boost set.

I can hold this motor at 3000rpm and even with no control boost to the gates the boost will not increase above the 0.6bar there is just not enough energy in the exhaust gas to spool the turbo's , we could retard the ignition timing that will help with spool due to high EGT's but this will make the engine more susceptible to turbo shuffle.

The F-con is tuned Boost versus RPM , this will make the shuffle feel worse , when I tune a multi throttle body car like the RB26 I will tune the car throttle versus RPM with boost compensation on the fuelling makes the cars drive so more nicer.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

ok I understood.
I dont suppose the Link boost control you can change the gain of the boost using RPM ?
Just the target boost ?
Hi gain you would never see a stable boost plot , variation of +,- 0.1 bar
Thanks for the input very interesting.
Amazed how alike these two sets of turbos are.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

no the LINK cant change GAIN versus RPM.

The way to try and make boost earlier is to run the start boost control RPM and KPA very high but run a very aggressive PID control , I am happy for a small amount of over boost if the turbo's can take it but that means we cant right boost cut limit as the over boost may well touch the Boost limit value.

Boost control all takes time , best add on for turbo spool is variable cam timing.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Came across this while shopping and remembered SAM's Goose!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lolol! Nice one younes, missed this!

Long overdue an update on this thread... 

Goose clocked a 2:27 at silverstone last week, handicapped by a German passenger and crap tyres... Sub 2:25 shouldn't be too hard I reckon with proper tyres... 

Vids on my YouTube channel, a £400,000 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Edition seemed no quicker in a straight line, on sticky tyres though it was quicker everywhere else.. Didn't get away much until my tyres had melted..

Really want some new tyres! 

Yokohama AD08R's would be very nice - 1.2 g in corners... Will the oil surge??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

How many times did I mention tyres???

:chuckle:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam for god sake just get some tyres!! Before I lend u mine a wanna see how quick u really are !!!!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe lend me yours Tommy!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> I think the OSG gearset is close enough for me for half the price.
> 
> Stock
> 1st: 3.214
> ...


I don't think it's too short at all does make for some rapid acceleration though. 6th gear at 3080 revs doing 70 mph


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No updates since March.. sorry chaps..

Sadly it's been a bad year for Goose's exercise regime. And the second time it's had to be recovered home. 

Here's what has happened:




April:

Snetterton track day.

Fantastic day out. Load of the lads from here attended and was some great sport :bowdown1:

Goose has now been seen by nearly 100k people getting beaten by a Skoda 

Not just any Skoda but Richard's Abominable Yeti!

It was my first time out but quite simply I wasn't driving fast enough to stay in front of the blue blunderbuss. It's quite difficult when you can see it in the mirror!

Goose doesn't half look good on film though - check flames... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-XnIeLriow&index=6&list=FLZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ

Christian - his 32 is a beast. Over 600 bhp with cup tyres and proper brakes - he's very quick too :bowdown1: If he'd use full boost he'd be even quicker still. Theme of the day was that I'd just keep him in my sights for a lap or two then the tyres would overheat and game over. Was excellent sport :bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xRAjzs9F1w


And I bought a go pro ..... Flaming'ell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCOnvWoqgXA


There was then a whole month off before the MLR/GTROC sprint at Castle Combe in June:

Goose had just got some new Yokohama AD08R's. Was a huge step up and so nice to have no vibration at high speed. The grip in the wet was excellent - 6th overall and fastest datsun making it quite an achievement given the competition :bowdown1:
In the dry however, not so good. A lot of tyre squeal and not a huge amount of grip. Goose fell to around 20th overall and 3rd in class. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYuI6talzeU

It was a good day but nothing like as fun as the Snetterton day last year. The chicanes seemed unnecessarily dangerous and the weather was grim..

External footage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqDaWe0r9aA




It was then 2 long months of abstinence from Goose 

August:

It was going to be the best weekend. North Weald with 4 other GTR's on the Friday then GTROC at Bruntingthorpe on the Saturday for the ASDA charity day. Happy days 

North Weald was an ace day. Jim in his R33 was really setting the pace whilst I was content doing what I could in RWD time wise and focussing on the more important task of killing tyres 



Fappin brilliant fun :bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv54UO_ObQ0

External:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw3D_Fovh38&index=5&list=FLZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ

Brunt:
I went straight from North weald to Brunt and stayed in the same hotel as a lot of the GTROC... Was a brilliant night and got to meet some new people 

On the day Goose was flying. It got a bit annoying as every lap was always stuck behind people that wouldn't move over. It was blooming hot too!

Then as I was about to chase a McLaren I felt Goose pulling away as normal then it lost power. Went back to the pits and it was misfiring 





Oh and the front bumper got repainted 






After much work it turns out it has faulty wiring so a new engine loom was ordered form the states. 

This is going to be fitted in 3 weeks. 

I've been without Goose for 4 months :bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:

And that's it...

On a brighter note my ban from MSV has been lifted... thank the lord!

I will be doing a lot more track days... oh yes oh yes... 

Oh... and .... just as a coping method I've got Goose some new shoes 

Will probably keep the lmgt4's but the new ones are equally sexy. In 18x10 et 20....

VERY excited and desperately hoping they'll fit without work... There are just so many more tyre choices for an 18 " wheel, they're not that really more expensive than 17's either.

It's going to look something like this:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*****Goose home for Christmas*******

Happy, happy xmas all!

Making a healthy [email protected] rear hubs :bowdown1:

No more misfire!

TRACK DAY REQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Brands hatch tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice one Sam !! Wish I could come with you be great to see goose kicking Arse again ***55357;***56845;


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Woohoo! At last, glad you got that all sorted Sam.

I'll see if I can skive off early a bit tomorrow to come down and say hi.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Alex!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Made it just in time to get 30mins passenger ride in Goose, well worth coming out for!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great to see you Alex and thanks for the vid 

Just a very short visit to Brands but enough... Bliss!!!!!!!! 

There was a GT3 cup car on slicks but nothing else really as quick... Had fun chasing an Evo though.. Vids to follow


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Vid with the Evo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfyuqjYj0Jw

Really enjoyed using Goose again, the Yoko's were fantastic. I'd set 32 psi cold but stupidly didn't check them again until the last session.. 42psi 

They were getting loads of grip though and not overheating, giving loads of grip for loads of time 

Top oil temp was 110 degrees. Brakes were great, squealing away lol..

Annoyingly my laptimer app went wrong and the corner g's were all messed up. It felt really grippy but will have to wait until next time for data.. 

Fastest lap of day was a 55 with traffic.. 

Anyone know when the next track day is?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Out of interest Sam, is your motor running a standard flat drive crank on either an OEM or N1 pump ? If so very interesting to all the haters that they fall apart as your car gets driven hard a lot and high up the Rev range.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing to do with haters. Why do people replace oem factory rods with forged steel rods on engines making 500-600? For security and peace of mind. I personally abused a std factory oem pump for 9 years often pushing to its then 8300 Rpm limit. When I did open the pump I could see the contact points of approx 3mm square and that was a massive risk being taken. 

Some further reading, this article was before we started selling spline drive kits and has nothing to do with us. Just an independent study on the facts.

The SkyLife: Nissan Skyline GTR Oil Pump Failure Problems


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

git-r said:


> No updates since March.. sorry chaps..
> 
> Sadly it's been a bad year for Goose's exercise regime. And the second time it's had to be recovered home.
> 
> ...


White writing on black wheels always looks cool 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul - as far as I Know it's standard r34 bottom end with cams and h'gasket. Lol remember driving it for the first time5 years ao and thinking there would be no chance of it lasting making that much power. The longer I've had it the faster it's got:bowdown1:

It still makes fine compression on all cylinders 

Alex's car makes the same power and his is a standard 32 engine. I know of loads of standard 32 engines that are reliable making silly power.

And the next time I use Goose it will go:

BANG :chuckle:



Younes thanks for the link - I've seen thst before but it's a good read.. Maybe next time I read it i'll understand it!

The Yoko's were really good on track. Really disappointed the g data wasn't available but it felt like a lot, certainly more than the last time I used it at a sprint way back in June. Massive improvement in high speed vibration - there wasn't any :0


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r; said:


> Fastest lap of day was a 55 with traffic..
> 
> Anyone know when the next track day is?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/409497-brands-hatch-monday-1st-feb.html 1st feb! I don't know if there are any more spaces on msv?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

And yesterday, Goose got properly exercised 

It was cold and very slippy but a beautiful day at Brands, my first MSV day since the ban.

Went on for the afternoon and as always Goose was sensational..... :bowdown1::bowdown1:

Ridiculously quick on the straights and temps really low due to the lack of grip and traffic. First proper track day since April! 

Met loads of old faces and some new and spent most of the afternoon taking a marshal and his family out. They loved it! 

Did I get black flagged?

YES!!!!!!!!!! But for noise this time and first time ever on any track other than Bedford 

Got out again and fingers crossed it was another car that was over the limit or a random reading because there were no other problems.. Phewwww!

It actually felt better driving back after the track day than before. It's had so little use recently, I'm sure the exercise cleaned off the brakes and sorted a rattle - :bowdown1:

Goose feels fantastic 


This Seat Britcar with a team of mechanics, slicks/wets and tyre warmers was interesting... 

https://youtu.be/eDY5jUrPxSs

It was my first time out so trying to find grip and going pretty slow really, very surprised the Seat didn't just move over but makes for good video 

This Honda was quick, hoping he will share the footage form when he was chasing me.. apparently goose was being quite the gobby bird :chuckle: . I wasn't getting away esp as I had to back off for noise before the hairpin. It was running a turbo and about 260bhp, Dunlop semi's and stripped.. Best sport all day :bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRMvFH9k9lo

Happy days


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Tidy. 

Where's your centre dash vent?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

-good spot 

I put an air freshener on it and it fell to pieces! Have a new one but haven't the skill to fit it...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you running on the new BBS wheels?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

-No, but soon


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> I put an air freshener on it and it fell to pieces! Have a new one but haven't the skill to fit it...


I have the vertical slats which I removed from a brand new vent if you needed them.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks Iain - very kind of you but no need. I have the whole thing and think it should be pretty easy to fit according to my chief mechanical advisor (Younes)


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> Vid with the Evo:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfyuqjYj0Jw
> 
> ...


Actually LOL at that clip! Great!! It's such a shame you can't make the 1st. I wouldn't mind getting another brands in before baby is born! Let me know when your going next.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Sam what pads are you running?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Jim - pad are ds2500 I think...  


New shoes for wifey tomorrow!!!  

Happy valentines Goosey!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Picked up the new shoes from Richard (CT17) this morning - thanks again Richard!! 

Beautiful weather..

Got back and got started on a 3 stage polish.. 

Then tentatively lined up the new shoes... wasn't very hopeful.. 

Put them on then did some very slow parking moves.. all good.. took it for a little drive which included speed bumps to get some piccys and still all good... I think they fit!! :clap:

Not sure if they'd be ok for track, will have to experiment first. Also not sure if I should be using the same hub botls? The nuts have quite a bit of thread but less than before..

It looks like a different car!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Those wheels look 100 times better on goose than on the m-tune. So they fit OK ?


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks great Sam! As with Alex looks better on a R32!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah agreed!! Still looked good on the m tune though! 

Not entirely sure if they'll fit but haven't noticed it rubbing reversing/parking full lock/etc. Only a brief test drive - fingers crossed the weather will be good in sun and I'll do a proper one. 

Do you know anything about safe hub bolt lengths? - it's just I remember Tommy saying he had to change his.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh yes Sam, very tasty indeed


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks not half bad mate!! How many full turns do you get on the wheel nuts?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> Looks not half bad mate!! How many full turns do you get on the wheel nuts?


Thanks Jim 

Can't remember but quite a few. Is there a certain number that's supposed to be the requirement?


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks so good with they rims! They are my number 1 choice when I get round to my wheel upgrade


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> Can't remember but quite a few. Is there a certain number that's supposed to be the requirement?


There's no actual text book answer as I'm aware but it should be over 3 full turns.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- thanks Jim - think that'll be fine


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think they looked crap on the M-spec personally.

Look great on a grey R32 though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I still think hey looked good on the 34... just better on the 32... like anything else  :chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I think they looked crap on the M-spec personally.
> 
> Look great on a grey R32 though.


I don't think they looked "crap" those wheels could polish a turd. They just look better on the 32. (Much better)


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

What centre caps are you going for? Red or black?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good point Jim, not sure.. Hmmm


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Jimbostir said:


> There's no actual text book answer as I'm aware but it should be over 3 full turns.


As it goes there is a textbook answer "shear area of threads should excede the shear area of the bolt" , the idea is that the bolt should fail before the threads strip, the maths is a bit of a pain so a simpler rule of thumb is: the length of engaged thread equal to the diameter of the bolt. That often comes out around 7 or 8 turns.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh ok, there we go! I'm sure they'll be fine Sam!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I tested the wheel nut turns it takes roughly 10 full 360 degree turns before they tighten. 

This I hope will be fine  

Also tried loading the front left in some r'bouts this morn and still no rubbing.. Very happy about this

Snetterton tomorrow and will be using the BBS wheels and Michelin PS3 tyres. If it's as wet as it's supposed to be I won't know for sure if there will be any rubbing until I've tested on a dry day but it will be a good indication 

Goose looks so sexy with her new shoes, it feels softer too with the Michelin tyres. They won't be as good in the dry but think they'll be great in the wet.. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

The new shoes didn't rub!! 

Even on full lock:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajHz9V954iM


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> The new shoes didn't rub!!
> 
> Even on full lock:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajHz9V954iM



Take it the PS3's didn't grip that well then lol :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How did goose handle with the bigger boots? Notice any difference?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul - there just wasn't any grip... It was ace :chuckle: ... bloody scary at times though 

Mark - not much difference. Nicer on the road but that's just because of the tyre. Can feel there's a bit of extra weight but it doesn't change anything. The Michelin PS3's were actually really good in the wet, not sure how they'd cope with a dry day.

Goose seemed to get a few more looks than usual too. 

Crap pics I know. better ones soon


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Goose just looks amazing with those wheels. More grown up lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

And another vid... Much of the same but lovely McLaren... Being driven very slowly but he tried a bit at least and got slightly out of shape at the hairpin..

Then more clear track... And big skids 

http://youtu.be/WG_vSbJhJT0


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Found this on YouTube  

https://youtu.be/PMdUzC26qz0


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

"it's a weapon" :chuckle:

From 3:40
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVBhMFpHBRI&index=1&list=FLZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome. Goes well for a 20year old Datsun!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- 25 years now


----------



## Ackdaddy05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonderful meeting with you today, I really hope to get the car out a few times with you before I leave.

Thanks again for the wonderful wheels can't wait to get them fitted.

Ryan


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Ryan and great to meet you both today  

Good luck with everything and hope to see you again - always welcome to a spin mine.. Might require a g suit though  

Cheers!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam, have you sold your 17s?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, Ryan will now be modelling them on his blue 32 

Goose will be staying pumped up on the BBS's .


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Haha just randomly found this - a GTR special from the 'Ring...

Goose makes an appearance at about 2:20 :bowdown1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjNzjQyVUlI


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

git-r said:


> Yeah, Ryan will now be modelling them on his blue 32
> 
> Goose will be staying pumped up on the BBS's .


Big brakes he we come!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Last time I used Goose was on the track day end of January.

Noticing a puddle of water in the garage it soon became apparent something had happened with the cooling system.

Fail the last time I used it on a track day in January?

NO, wait until it's parked up in the garage... why I love Goose 

Currently at Abbey with a hole in the radiator, will get re-cored and a lot of other stuff.

Despite losing water at what looked like quite an alarming rate it was a really nice drive to Abbey. I never drive it slowly but it's so much more comfortable doing so, the Michelin pilot 3's are much nicer on the road than AD08'R's.

It got the cogs turning.....

It's really not bad on the road... what about a road trip?...





What about another trip to the 'ring?





To be continued.....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Collected Goose last week then did a 3 stage polish yesterday and planned to go for a drive. So it rained :chuckle:

Took it out today for a long run and all is good other than the brakes squealing like crazy. It's really quite embarrassing at every junction 

Still not sure if the new wheels and tyres are going to rub. Nearly decided to go for another set of Yoko AD08R's in 255/35/18 but open to any suggestions


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Interesting choice of wheels. Looks very nice Sam for a car that gets used.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Will 

Yeah, I guess you can probably tell how lucky I feel owning it 

The pics are just taken on my phone so you can't see any detail, it looks amazing after the 3 stage polish - much better than in the pics - must get some better ones!! 

I wish it did get used more. Averaged about 1k miles p/a for the last 6 years. 

Am sure if I'd used it more, I wouldn't have the god awful squeal the brakes are making now!:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1k per year?
So about 100 road miles then.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> 1k per year?
> So about 100 road miles then.


Don't be so silly!

50 road miles tops!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

An absolutely fabulous day of goosing about yesterday at brands  

THE NEW WHEELS WEREN'T RUBBING! :bowdown1:

Goose and the Brands staff are in a honeymoon period at the the mo  

Turning up without booking then explaining that I wanted to try the new wheels before wasting money on a half track day the staff were ace and accommodated brilliantly. The relationship is very healthy  

Typically, as soon as I started it rained. It then spent the whole afternoon raining sporadically and drying. I did get some proper dry laps though to load the car up and check there was no rubbing. 

Most of the cars were race spec running wets or slicks and there were some really nice and interesting older machines being driven very well. 

Despite only running pilot sport 3's goose was still lapping in 54 secs, they're great tyres but take some recalibration after running AD08R's. 

Pic and vids to follow  

Goose is quite the spoilt old bird, amazed at the amount of attention it gets and positive comments. I think the new wheels may have something to do with this


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some pics 


After some proper exercise:



On track:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

VIDS 

Chasing this Ferrari was fun.. Apparently a F355 Challenge. Goose had locked on earlier in the day but the driver didn't see me or didn't want to move over. This was the second round of the old bird V's prancing pony. He went wide before letting me past :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uKYjlU2Hbc


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

And a 54 sec lap.. excuse the bad driving 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4da3932kNic

Exploring the limits of grip at Snetterton at the hairpin :chuckle: :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOjuoM217ug


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose got cleaned today.. again.. :chuckle:

My neighbours think I'm mad!!

Can't stop looking at it 

Good day


----------



## 1PBY (Mar 4, 2011)

sitting perfect!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fappin awesome Rich - thank you!!!!


Such a crapper about the noise and running low boost as it would've been much better sport - thanks for holding off and getting the footage 

Mine is just uploading from earlier in the day when I was running full boost.. .... 

Great to see you, and Paul.. thanks for the spin in the mcflurry, what a machine :bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

This is from the first session where goose was running full boost... The McLaren still walks away on the straight... Unsurprisingly.. 

https://youtu.be/0bxvGE5aduU


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> This is from the first session where goose was running full boost... The McLaren still walks away on the straight... Unsurprisingly..
> 
> https://youtu.be/0bxvGE5aduU


Yes, but you are much better in the corners.
Had done 300 miles and about 10 laps in the car at that stage.
There are clearly a few corners where I am not pushing the car hard enough, even at the end of the day.
Watching my video back seeing where you lose/gain ground was very helpful. :bowdown1:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

You've got to get that McLaren on Silverstone or similar so it can get into it's stride!!

Sam will have his work cut out to try an keep up then!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Did they do you for noise Sam? That's unusual isnt it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> Did they do you for noise Sam? That's unusual isnt it?


Sam's car was getting light over the hump before paddock and there was tyre squeal a few times.
I think that's what pushed him over the limit.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You're too kind and too modest 

That was the best driven super car I've seen at Brands :bowdown1:

Anyone that does a 54 in a fiesta is very quick!

Don't suppose you got the footage of goose from the first session we had? No worries if not, thanks again for the other vid 






CT17 said:


> Yes, but you are much better in the corners.
> Had done 300 miles and about 10 laps in the car at that stage.
> There are clearly a few corners where I am not pushing the car hard enough, even at the end of the day.
> Watching my video back seeing where you lose/gain ground was very helpful. :bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> You've got to get that McLaren on Silverstone or similar so it can get into it's stride!!
> 
> Sam will have his work cut out to try an keep up then!!


Don't go spoiling it Mark! 

Yeah, for sure, somewhere like s'stone and it'd be bye bye...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Did they do you for noise Sam? That's unusual isnt it?


Yeah unfortunately so..

I tested it at the end of the day after Richard had left with full revs/boost, nobody else on the track and it was too loud. The limit has gone down 

So need to get Goose quieter..

Any ideas?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Couldn't spectate at Brands yesterday but did make it today to see my longstanding GTROC mate on the GP circuit.

Some of the cars and participants were, to say the least, exceptional.

It would be good to see a GTROC trackday on the GP circuit.

If this happens Richard, I'll be watching but would love to come out as a passenger. Otherwise, I could come out and smash my car again.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Yeah unfortunately so..
> 
> I tested it at the end of the day after Richard had left with full revs/boost, nobody else on the track and it was too loud. The limit has gone down
> 
> ...


Rotters! Just checking the msv site and it looks like the 25th was 102db static. Luckily alot of the up coming days at bh are still 105db static.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> You're too kind and too modest
> That was the best driven super car I've seen at Brands :bowdown1:
> Anyone that does a 54 in a fiesta is very quick!
> 
> Don't suppose you got the footage of goose from the first session we had? No worries if not, thanks again for the other vid


You don't see many supercars at Brands. :chuckle:
I was clearly a bit slow at Druids and rather uncommitted at Surtees, although in my defence I've never tracked it before and first lap out I was sideways through Graham Hill Bend. :runaway:

And that's no normal Fiesta...

I had some issues with the rear camera not getting picked up on the remote, but I'll double check to see if it's on there.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

git-r said:


> Yeah unfortunately so..
> 
> I tested it at the end of the day after Richard had left with full revs/boost, nobody else on the track and it was too loud. The limit has gone down
> 
> ...


I fitted an additional silencer (Japspeed I think) where the decat goes. May knock a Db or two off.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex - rotters indeed! It's the drive by that it fails on which is only 92 db. It makes about 93 db on static. 

Richard - lol it didn't look "a bit slow" from where I was sitting! Having experienced how quick it was I was gobsmacked that Goose could keep it in sight! Would love to see the other footage if you have it - thank you  

Mark - I already have a japspeed silenced decat fitted but am thinking I may need to put the cat back in of find another silencer. 

Anyone got any ideas/suggestions?

Just checking the lap timer app and Goose clocked up 160 miles on track lol! I though I'd broken it when chasing Richard but the noise I heard was just a water bottle crashing around... I hope  

Running low boost and only about 6 k revs temps wouldn't move above 90 degrees - Goose felt indestructible! :bowdown1:

Interestingly it clocked a 55.1 running only .8 bar boost..

More exercise for goose on Sunday for the mlr sprint at snetterton... If it's dry It'll be hopelessly slow, keeping fingers crossed for rain. Paul will take care of things with r888's if it's dry so between us we have things covered for the skylines  

Also looking like I might spoil Goose next Thursday and go to Snetterton again for a track day


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Richard - lol it didn't look "a bit slow" from where I was sitting! Having experienced how quick it was I was gobsmacked that Goose could keep it in sight! Would love to see the other footage if you have it - thank you


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Diamond :bowdown1:

Thanks!! 

That must have been so difficult taking instruction and having me following you! 

Love seeing goose like that, only the second time ever (the first was another of your finest Sam cam vids :bowdown1: )

It boggles my mind seeing how it pulls away.

Bet your 32 would keep up though


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose has been quite well exercised recently 

Snetterton, Brands and a sprint at Sneterton within a month. The latter taking top spot in the N2 class of the GTR/MLR sprint 

Was a great day. Wasn't expecting much running road tyres but really happy to be competitive - Goose is so bloody quick!! Also found that I was only running 1.1 bar compared to the full fat 1.25 so will claim at least 1 tenth extra 



Goose was pretty consistent time wise over the day as my driving failed to improve. It did mean that Goose stayed at the top with Olly Clark for the first practice runs of the day 

As the runs continued everyone got much quicker, I didn't. My best being only 0.4 seconds quicker than I'd gone on my second practice 

My second practice, probably a text book example of how not to go sprinting! :chuckle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W28mXb9etkg

One of the most brown trouser moments yet in Goose: (Alex pointed out there was a fresh line of oil that had been dropped.. Helps me feel better )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1O3RcDCfxU

And another abortive run :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MItWseFrA34

Huge thanks for Steve (monkeynuts) for the pictures, I think they're the biz :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:



































I know you're not meant to drift on a sprint day but it was SO much fun... apparently the marshals enjoyed the goosing about too :chuckle::banned:

They made this vid of the day and have to say I'm very proud to see the old bird making an appearance 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIK_d3UGQJ4&list=FLZ6hmm-HUad2p071C3aXrYQ&index=1


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose plans:
- make quieter for Brands
- sort turbo shuffle
- possibly upgrade rear brakes to 370z spec
- sort bushes or arms in suspension (getting clunks  )
- re-gas air con (it works but hasn't been done for years!)
- there's a fuel leak when I launch the car, also noticed when filling from a jerry can a lot leaked out. Must get this sorted!

Any ideas on the above from our experts? :wavey: 

AND

- prepare for.....




.....



....


2016's RING TRIP :bowdown1:

End of July, Goose will make a return trip 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

TF or trackday?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

For suspension chunks check the front adjustable top arms.

Goose looks great sideways with those bbs wheels!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Iain - tf ... Might make a bit of a track day if possible.. Loads of hours of TF and also the GP track will be open too  

Mark - thanks mate, getting abbey to take a look at those when I'm next in. Some of the drift works stuff on goose has been replaced once already


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah, thought it might have been for DN on the 22nd. I'm going out for some TF and DN in Sept. Need a bit of shakedown at Brands or maybe Millbrook first though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose is happily being pampered at abbey  

A couple of the drift works bits will need replacing at some point due to wear and tear but expected with the use it gets and replacements are very cheap. Not needed before the ring trip 

The brakes are all good - a bit of pad material had broken off and was causing the binding noise, so amazingly after all this time the AP racing callipers still don't need a rebuild. Getting new front and rear pads with fresh fluid so will feel yummy yum yum  

Other than a busted exhaust mount Goose is all good! The exhaust mount will be done after the ring trip. 

Air con regassed to keep me cool!

HKS sports cat fitted and Mark is going to remap it and hopefully sort the shuffle. Interested to see what difference it makes to the power, also to the smell and noise! 

Only thing for concern is the fuel leak, the lads haven't found anything obvious but are going to have another look after filing it to the brim. 

Feeling as confident as I could be that Goose will get me there, annihilate some posh German machinery and get back again.... And probably get annihilated by some unexpected well driven 1.0 fiesta! :chuckle:



VERY VERY EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

I was at Abbey yesterday. My car was on a ramp having the wonkey exhaust looked at and instead of paying attention to the diagnosis, I was distracted by the R32 that had pulled in behind me. 

I was going to ask the driver to lift the bonnet so I could have a looksie but he popped the catch as he got out and lifted it anyway. 

As he had a Abbey shirt on, I figured it was a customers car. "How well does it go" I asked. With a big smile and a nod of his head "oh, well enough" he replied with a hint of sarcasm :chuckle:

Seeing your wheels in earlier pictures, I figured it was the same car I'd been distracted by. Looks great sir, you should be very proud. Wheels really set it off, the BBS decals on the rim only improve them further. I got dirty knees trying to look at your exhaust too. 

Only downside was I didn't have longer to take in all the details as I was taking up valuable ramp space. 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Darren - many thanks for the kind words!!

I'm very proud - like an overprotective mother lol!! 

Always nice to get some good feedback 

If you're ever wanting to do a track day or meet up give me a shout as there's a few of us from here that get together sometimes 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Credit where credit is due Sam !! 

I'd love to see your car and take in the details but yours is premier league and mine is some tramps kicking a tin can so not really meeting worthy. 

I'll be sure to look out for it at any meet I do get to. 

Top work 
Darren


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Crick said:


> Credit where credit is due Sam !!
> 
> I'd love to see your car and take in the details but yours is premier league and mine is some tramps kicking a tin can so not really meeting worthy.
> 
> ...


Too kind  

Any 32 is premier league! It's every car that isn't a 32 that's not worthy. The 32 is king. Always will be  

Let's see some pics!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Goose is ready.. I think!!

Mark mapped it today and everything else all done and ready to go.

Going to try and get on track before the 'ring trip, just as a tester and also to see if it will now pass the noise test at brands... I fing hope so as it was an expensive waste of money if it doesn't! 

No time to collect until next week but already the excitement is growing  

Im such a count but have actually been thinking about getting another car to do the trip in. The first time I went I took an e46 M3 and wished I'd taken Goose. The second time I took Goose and it was the best trip ever. 

I know if I don't take goose I'll regret it but I don't want to put the extra miles on and somehow am more worried now than ever about something happening to it  

There's a really nice Megane r26 for sale that I'm sorely tempted to buy. It's expensive but thinking it'd be more fun due to it being much so much slower and having many more playmates. 

Countian with the calsonic GTR 32 is going but is taking a new focus RS, Richard (ct17) is going but not sure what car he's taking and Gunther is going in his 32 (which will probably break down before we get on track). 

It's going to be an amazing trip... Thinking I have only one life so should take goose, but then I love goose so much I'd be pretty gutted if anything happened  


Hmmm... 

What would Goose want?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Its only an adventure if there's an element of risk 

Did you loose any power with the cat?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You're so spot on Alex :bowdown1:

Was thinking something akin to what you replied but couldn't put it into words! 

Not sure what the figures are apres cat, fingers crossed Mark will tell me but hoping for at least 650 @ wheels :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I see a pic of goose in the track day pamphlet with this months Japanese Performance mag


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah I saw that. Think it's a pic they've taken from MSV as they use that one on their website.

Is it worth buying the Mag?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, a few decent articles, particularly like the ATTKD R34 that HJA have up for sale.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Pre 'ring Goose report 19/07/16:


 

Is all!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

When you going?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe seriously, some great news for Goose  

Goose has had some rather fine fetteling!
Hks sports cat fitted, remapped, new brakes and fluid, air con regassed and big check over. 


And the best bit? 

The map!!! 

Apparently it's making the same power as before but now running 1.35 bar :flame:

THE SHUFFLE IS NO LONGER!!! 

IT IS SOOOOO MUCH NICER TO DRIVE!!! 

Huge thanks to Mark at Abbey :bowdown1:



AND!

IT'S ONLY MAKING 83DB ON THE DRIVE BY SO BEDFORD HOW FAST HERE WE COME  

AND IT DOESNT SMELL LIKE IT DID WITH THE DECAT!!  

So happy, it's the best Goose has been in years  

The Aircon is freezing cold, temps in this hot weather are nice and stable too.

Just 3 days until we leave for the 'ring!! 

REJOICE!!! 

I'm currently considering changing the front seats to some R33 ones I have as my drivers seat is squeaking. I prefer the 32 seats as they sit a bit lower but am weighing up a squeak against sitting a bit higher... Hmmm.. Any ideas?

Also I bought Goose a little treat  

It's never had any ICE but I didn't want to get anything installed... After much head scratching I've bought.... 

A Monster Blaster Boom box!! 

It's battery powered and portable, operates over Bluetooth with my phone so no wires and not too big so will work perfectly in Goose  

And it's very loud and even sounds good! 

Can't believe we're finally going - fing excited!!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mate, just found your thread. Enjoyable use of a tidy looking R32. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Iain - ah you're a garlic lover too 

Rich - cheers - it's an enjoyable lack of use at the moment but hoping that'll change soon


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Iain - ah you're a garlic lover too


And my g/f is foreign, so I doubly smell of garlic. :runaway:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Haven't updated this since July 16!

Here goes 


On the way to the 'ring:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

The pics above are from the journey over. 

We left after work on a Friday, the queue for the tunnel was incredible. We waited for hours meaning we didn't get to Calais until after midnight local time.

We finally arrived at our gaff around 6 am... we were met by the germans after they'd passed out on the sofa. They woke, then we had beer 

The Gaff:




We always tried to distance ourselves from the ASBO:




The place was beautiful and really cheap. 15 min drive from the track, an old station that had been converted.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks damn nice under that light, photoshopped almost. :thumbsup:


git-r said:


>


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ringing *

We were there for 5 days so did plenty of lapping including the absolute bonus of a track day and the GP circuit :clap::clap:

Goose is dirty now and remains so for the rest of the trip :nervous:

Still looks good though





First time out Goose was great... but...  the fron tyres were rubbing on the plastic arch liners in the more bumpy parts of the track. This meant I had to use a hard setting for the suspension. Completely wrong for the ring. 
Slight disappointment but didn't stop me having fun on the smoother parts 

This 911 GT3 was quicker and had caught me up, great to follow him 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqJXKAW0WY



Goose got picked up on a few of the usual channels but this one is my favourite:
The first car they show :bowdown1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqJXKAW0WY


The whole trip was ace, pretty much the same flavour as last time with great indulgence of petrol, food ... and beer!




The white one has around 600bhp, 2.8 with -5's at about 1.6 bar. I was lucky enough to take it for a lap. It was running Cup 2's and some posh suspension so had more grip and power although I didn't really test it. SAVAGE power :clap:




Goose was working a treat, no issues, good old bird :clap:
We did 3 days of hard lapping then on the 4th and final day before returning we went to the GP track:










At this stage all cars had done brilliantly apart from the Focus's dash lighting up like a Xmas tree on it's first laps of the 'ring. It was fine after cooling down.
Both the 32's had been faultless which was a miracle! 
Had been... 
The white one blew a hose off which was put back on then completed it's journey back to Switzerland..

and Goose?

Started misfiring on the first lap of the gp circuit 

I tested it outside of circuit but it was fine apparently. I was fairly certain it was probably something like coils so tested it a couple more times before going back on track. I ran low boost to be on the safe side but it was fine :clap:

No issues on the journey home either :clap:

It was just the coils - Mark thought they were probably the original Nissan ones :bowdown1:


Felt very lucky the coils didn't go at the start of the trip - blessed Gooosey :clap::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Why do you think 8'20 somethings is slow?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

lol it's not slow for me but slow for the car. With a decent driver I think goose would go much quicker.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Aug - today*

After the 'ring trip Goose got her coils sorted and a service then basically sat neglected waiting for some attention.

Reason being the wrong wheel drive Renault Morag that I bought :nervous:

It is actually great fun to drive, especially so because it's faster than Countians's ASBO 

I've done a few track days in it so far and still enjoying it so Goose has become a bit of a second track day car for special occasion use only :chuckle:

Around September I got some new polish thanks to some fine recommendations from here, Goose got properly cleaned but was then left for a special occasion..

Looking rather fine 




The special occasion came at Brands in November :clap:

Weather was okish but very slippery at first. I took both the Morag and Goose. Was the best day at Brands ever.

Morag was quick.

Goose was much quicker!

Will let the vids do the talking 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oimotlGvvVo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_BGTODBYtg

This was Richard's peach of a 32 running low boost and driven by a certain BTCC ace, oh yes!

Some outside footage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLLMPVy51Ew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZlJRypNHY4




And, that's it!

Goose hasn't been touched since November, went to start it today and battery was flat!

It got a little clean and dry, bit of sun, drove it about 10 metres lol but it was enough

Going to Snetterton on Sunday in the Morag then looking at 4/5 Feb at Snett/Brands, weather permitting taking Goose to Brands on the 5th :clap:

Cheers all :thumbsup:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Great post Sam, always good to see a properly driven 32, any plans for 2017?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> lol it's not slow for me but slow for the car.


Ah, Roger.




git-r said:


> With a decent driver I think goose would go much quicker.


Purely speculative of course, but half a minute, maybe? No more I wouldn't have thought. Nothing with wrong with Sub 8'30s.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome update Sam :bowdown1:

Can't wait to for mine to be at a stage that it can join ya on track. Happy to do battle in my ickle track sl'g for now though


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Really like this car! Great update


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

This looks awesome! :bowdown1:

Exactly the wheels I would like for mine...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

daytona said:


> Great post Sam, always good to see a properly driven 32, any plans for 2017?


Thanks mate  

No plans as yet for 2017, the bumper will get repainted again and will probably get the bonnet done too as the bloody stone chips are annoying me now! 

Would like to go up north for maybe 5 days over summer and do some tracks, find some nice accommodation. Like a ring trip but staying in the uk. Places like oulton are really special!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

moleman said:


> Ah, Roger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I'd think at least half a minute. If a stock 32 was doing 8:20 for a full lap in 1989 my 8:20 for BTG is pretty lame lol! With modern tyres and much more power it should be significantly faster. Judging by times on other tracks I'd optimistically guess at a 7:30 ish lap, Goose usually beats 35's and they're doing those sort of times at the ring.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

saucyboy said:


> Awesome update Sam :bowdown1:
> 
> Can't wait to for mine to be at a stage that it can join ya on track. Happy to do battle in my ickle track sl'g for now though


Can't wait Jay, the
More the merrier


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Josh91 said:


> This looks awesome! :bowdown1:
> 
> Exactly the wheels I would like for mine...


Thanks mate 

I'm not sure the gold works with all colours but I love the design, just classic on a 32!! A mate had some copies on his black 32 and it looked stunning! 

Ideally an 18x9.5 might be better for a 32 but the 18x10 with 255/35/18's haven't rubbed at all yet - they did with 265's. People run 265's without problem but with higher offset.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*UPDATE*

And it's a good one 

Took Goose to Brands on Friday as the weather was beautiful.
Traffic was very busy so I wasn't hoping for great times but was still interested to see what it'd do on the Yokohama AD08R tyres, the first 'decent' set of rubber the car has run since 2014 and it's AST suspension. Also running a cat now and a healthy 1.35 bar on the -5's, [email protected] hubs.

Best lap at brands of 52.8 was set in December 2013 with old turbos, fresh RSR's, old tein suspension. Then third gear expired  

On Friday I was being kinder but still managed a couple of 52.8's when the track was clear, which is pretty good esp without breakages  

Was nothing to play with surprise surprise! Was a very special gt3 RS 4.0 there that goose took a shine to but it wasn't playing. 

I also took Morag (the french crap box Megane), which was, as always, excellent. It clocks 56's - lots to play with doing those sorts of times  


Vid of 52 sec lap:
https://youtu.be/rKTdN-LU45o


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Sam.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Great lap mate  looks like a nice day.

Have you done anything to protect against oil surge?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

Alex - not done any mods for oiling other than an overfill of oil, it's never had any problems yet touch wood, AlexJ did a fascinating thread about this if you're interested? 

The clubman+ class of timeattck has a lap record of 52.8 on trofeo r tyres. I'm kind of considering going for it, goose actually managed a few 52.8's on Friday so with the better tyres it could be in with a chance of new lap records. I think it may be too modified for the class though. Will get the regs in the next few days and have a look.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Cool updates Sam, love the video of the two R32's together. Hopefully when mine is back running we might be able to get a shot of 3 in a line on track. :runaway:

Keep up the good work and keep the pics and vids coming.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Rich - yup the two 32 vids are my fave!

Would be very cool to see your car on track

It takes a bit of organisation but we've managed some cracking days in the past, real GTR heaven!

Checking back through the footage and Goose is just ridiculously fast despite having me as it's pilot:nervous:

The GT3 RS 4.0 that goose devoured was Max Chiltern's I think!

I had a great chat with Andy Barnes about time attack, he's a huge fan of gtr's and was talking about how quick they are even today. He was saying how his stock 35 will do 53's and how quick that was. 

Goose is a weapon of mass 80's destruction


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*VIDS*

A couple more from Brands:

This first one was from the end of the day where the car was going like a missile!
You can see why I say it's boring doing track days in Goose, the only clear laps were 52.8's. It didn't actually feel that quick though and I was definitely being kinder to the car. 

Temps were not an issue, neither were brakes. OR tyres. Got to say the AD08R's are fappin ace. Sustained 1.2g. £80 each ffs!  the vid is 13 mins long but the clear and fast laps were the first and last ones.

It does 130 mph down the main straight But no vibration so they're staying in shape. 

The set fitted to Morag have done literally about 1000 track miles lol! 

The rear diff was an issue. It get's too hot and vents oil over the exhaust, causes a bit of smoke (and black flag). 

Diff cooler Younes, I need one! 

Lol back to topic - typically, GoPro had stopped working so phone footage is all I got.


https://youtu.be/hYfBdxgohqw



Here's some in-car from the GoPro - it does look good other than my misshaped head!

https://youtu.be/u7jN3HSraTo







Brands again tomorrow :clap:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

And Goose has gone quicker still:clap:

Not sure exactly but Harry's say a 52.6!!


Ffs!

Yeeehhhaaaaa 

Vids to follow!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Couple of vids from Brands:

Following another 32 and Goose's new lap record of a simply ridiculous 52.6 sec lap! 
https://youtu.be/pTf5yA2ezx8

With a passenger chasing radicals and doing low 53's:
https://youtu.be/o38i-cfAWCA


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

*Goose updates:*

After nearly 7 years it's finally time to get the front painted 

It's also getting a new windscreen and hopefully some nice new front seats.

Will be an expensive time but worth it hopefully! 

If anyone has any ideas about seats please shout, I'm wanting reclining road type buckets as opposed to fixed buckets, something that doesn't require rail fabrication so this may limit my options.

Very excited


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Cool vids Sam, they are keeping me motivated trying to sort mine out. 

Have you thought about just changing your drivers seat? Leaves access to the back via passenger seat and means you have more budget on drivers seat. I did this in my 200sx and it worked well. Didn't help with sweaty balls on germany trips though.....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Rich 

Thank god ive still got Aircon in mine but I know what you mean about the sweaty balls:chuckle:

Call me a tart but I'd rather have matching seats for aesthetic purposes! 

Buying one would be much cheaper though.

I like the look of a seat which is made by drift. They're supposedly carbon shelled so should be a bit lighter but I've never heard of this make before, not sure if I'd find a rail to fit them either.

They're similar to the bride seats but much cheaper. Probably meaning they're crap lol!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

that was with air con

Probably cheap shit that would snap in two and kill you at the sniff of a crash...



git-r said:


> Cheers Rich
> 
> Thank god ive still got Aircon in mine but I know what you mean about the sweaty balls:chuckle:
> 
> ...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Rich_A said:


> that was with air con
> 
> Probably cheap shit that would snap in two and kill you at the sniff of a crash...


Yeah, they're still £700 each mind!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

git-r said:


> Yeah, they're still £700 each mind!


Are they FIA approved?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think so : 

Drift Reclining Sport Seats - Carbon luxury car seats - GSM Sport Seats


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Rich_A said:


> Are they FIA approved?


Are any reclining seats FIA approved?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

moleman said:


> Are any reclining seats FIA approved?




Good point. I was thinking more if the manufacturer goes to trouble of FIA approval they are probably decent, even if it's other seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

iirc, I don't think the FIA will approve a recliner. Seats must be solid. I looked into a bit before buying my seats as per your reasoning.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam

Some Ricaros for sale here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/499233-aftermarket-parts.html


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Young's but I'm after some recliners.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Why two?

I cant afford it right now, but the plan is to put one recaro in for me, fixed SP-A/GT, then store the old seat so I can put it back to standard if I want.

That way you have minimal output, and proper seat, and you can still get rear access from pax side.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good lap Sam.

Yes, I still come onto the forum now & again!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Just come across this again. There's litterally no sport out there for you Sam!! Brilliant. Sam what cams are you running?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No easy way of saying this 

I want to sell goose. 

Would love to sell to someone I know or from the the forum. 

Not sure about value, thinking about 20k. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Booo! 

I think in today's market it would sell very quickly at 20k.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Has it ever been raced or rallied???!!!

Wow, this is a surprise, thought you would be buried in Goose!!! Why the change of heart?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex - indeed! 

Mark - no change of heart, I'll always love 32's!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why sell?
Will just cost more later if you want a GT-R of any type.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Gutted to see you selling up pal. If I still needed one I'd have snapped it up. 

Rich is spot on btw


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> No easy way of saying this
> 
> I want to sell goose.
> 
> ...


Wow never thought you would sell it Sam. I would definitely put it up for £25k knowing the condition of you car it is where you want to aim.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

:bawling: that’s a real shame. I hope to see you about though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As some may not have seen, it went to HJA and I snapped it up sharpish!
Still in contact with Sam and hope to see him at a future track day.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

:bowdown1:Well it’s gone to the next best owner. Nice one for saving it and keeping it within our community here Rich.
I was actually going to ask a few questions about what it got such as cams etc. Il give you a chance to go over it first!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Apologies for not replying to this, first time I’ve been here for months.

Yes Goose has gone, but is happily residing with Richard and hopefully he will find time to use it properly. There’s also talk of a very talented racing driver doing a lap at Brands so we may finally see what it is really capable of!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Now that sounds interesting! When might that be happening? I wouldn't mind seeing that if I'm about.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> Now that sounds interesting! When might that be happening? I wouldn't mind seeing that if I'm about.


I’m not sure and actually this may be the first that Richard’s heard about this lol! 

I’ve spoken to Jake though and he’s well up for it, his own 32 is nearly finished too and he reckons that might do 51’s :smokin:
It could easily happen, just needs the stars to align....


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw Jake and his 32 at JDR the other day, his new exhaust is mental! Sounds awesome though, I thought mine was loud! :chuckle:

His new brakes... Jesus...


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Well if he can turn water into wine, stopping a car should be easy :chuckle:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Crick said:


> Well if he can turn water into wine, stopping a car should be easy :chuckle:


Hahahaha!  :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------

